# NEW HYDRAULIC SHOP IN K.C.



## yetti

There is a new shop opening up in Kansas City that will be doing full restorations and frame offs and taking care of all your hydraulic needs. I will be doing all the hydraulic work. Go to hi-calibercustoms .com to see my work. We will be doing custom painting work also. I will post pics as soon as we are up and running. 
Jamie


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 10 2009, 02:58 PM~14726765
> *There is a new shop opening up in Kansas City that will be doing full restorations and frame offs and taking care of all your hydraulic needs. I will be doing all the hydraulic work. Go to hi-calibercustoms .com to see my work. We will be doing custom painting work also. I will post pics as soon as we are up and running.
> Jamie
> *


Good to hear homie


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 10 2009, 02:59 PM~14726771
> *Good to hear homie
> *


I'm excited to be back at it. Got some good stuff in the works. Keep checking in.


----------



## stonedraiders1213

hey homie im here in KC for about a week. i need to pick up some stuff let me know where your at.


----------



## stonedraiders1213

i think im here in the belton area


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 10 2009, 05:33 PM~14728246
> *i think im here in the belton area
> *


We aren't up and running yet. What are you needing. We are located in Downtown K.C.


----------



## AndrewH




----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ

DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 10 2009, 03:02 PM~14726798
> *I'm excited to be back at it. Got some good stuff in the works. Keep checking in.
> *


About time you put all your super lowriding skills to work................... :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Thanks Anthony and Ryan I'm looking forward to building again.


----------



## Mark

cool, good luck. hope theres always a steady stream of work :thumbsup:


----------



## RULOW

only quality from down 4 life....wish you guys luck


----------



## timdog57

:thumbsup:

Glad your back at it Jamie. You do to good of work for it just to be a hobby.


----------



## yetti

Thanks everyone. I'll put up a few pics of the shop tonight.


----------



## Classic Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

Took pics and then left the camera at the shop. I'll take more tomarrow and post them tomarrow night.


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 11 2009, 05:58 AM~14733417
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Glad your back at it Jamie.  You do to good of work for it just to be a hobby.
> *



x2 Congrats Jamie :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 11 2009, 05:51 PM~14739100
> *x2  Congrats Jamie  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Timmy and Ted.


----------



## SHORTDOG 62

Thats cool Jamie, Glad to see your doing another shop, you've always done super clean work. :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62_@Aug 11 2009, 06:07 PM~14739277
> *Thats cool Jamie, Glad to see your doing another shop, you've always done super clean work. :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you Chuck and everyone for the positive comments. It isn't my shop I'm working for someone which makes it a lot less stressful. Thanks Chad for giving me the chance to do it again.


----------



## Royalty

Like I said before Glad to have you back. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

I'm glad to be back. I'll post pics tonight.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 10 2009, 03:58 PM~14726765
> *There is a new shop opening up in Kansas City that will be doing full restorations and frame offs and taking care of all your hydraulic needs. I will be doing all the hydraulic work. Go to hi-calibercustoms .com to see my work. We will be doing custom painting work also. I will post pics as soon as we are up and running.
> Jamie
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## hiaseaglenutz

could you guys put hydros in my 1991 parkave? (front wheel drive)


----------



## tcg64

:thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by hiaseaglenutz_@Aug 12 2009, 09:41 AM~14745488
> *could you guys put hydros in my 1991 parkave? (front wheel drive)
> *


Sorry it wouldn't be benefitial to either of us to do it. I have only did 1 frontwheel drive car and it was problems. Just not the same as a rear wheel drive car. 
Jamie


----------



## cutman

I'll be by fool  Do you guys need a janitor???!!!


----------



## yetti

Heres a few pics. :biggrin: 
pics of the inside.
















Here's what I'm working on now.
















I'll post more after I take them. :biggrin: 
Come by anytime Bill.
Sorry about the BIG pics. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

TTT


----------



## djdvl666

YEAH BOY.


JUST SAW THE SHOP TONIGHT WHILE WE WERE OUT ON THE HARLEYS. GONNA HAVE TO GET THE CADDI IN BEFORE THERES A WAITING LIST. 

WHICH I KNOW ONCE EVERYONE FINDS OUT YOUR BACK IN THE GAME THE LIST WILL BE LONG.  

ONCE AGAIN, GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK. THIS TOWN ISN'T THE SAME WITHOUT YOU.


----------



## TAYLORMADE

U r finally back at it,thats good homie,I new it wouldn't belong,its hard when u have so many ideas in your head,but no paper(cars) to put them on. I gues Down IV Life is for life :biggrin: .Whats up Justin. Pat.,from Memphis.


----------



## kc63drop

OH BOY :biggrin:


----------



## hiaseaglenutz

how much would you guys charge to wrap my whole frame on my 64 impala? its just the frame i already took every thing off it fuel line arms everything. i was goin to prep it for truck bed liner but now that thers a shop i might as well renforce it.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by hiaseaglenutz_@Aug 13 2009, 04:26 PM~14760763
> *how much would you guys charge to wrap my whole frame on my 64 impala? its just the frame i already took every thing off it fuel line arms everything. i was goin to prep it for truck bed liner but now that thers a shop i might as well renforce it.
> *


Just depends what you want. How thick of material and whether or not you want mods. 
Call tomarrow and we can figure it out. 
Jamie


----------



## granpa

nice ass shop for a man that puts out top quality work


----------



## yetti

Thanks everyone. I'm gonna try and keep the pics coming.


----------



## SHORTDOG 62

Damn, that place is huge. Wish I had room like that. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Good luck with it man. Definetly looks like a good shop for it.


----------



## yetti

I'll have some more frame pics tomarrow.


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 14 2009, 09:43 AM~14768508
> *I'll have some more frame pics tomarrow.
> *


ITS ON !!! HEEEEEEEZ BACK :thumbsup:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

Fuck yeah back in the game doing it big one of my favorite shops other then mine lol

Good luck :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kc63drop

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

damn son about time :biggrin: hopefully il be making a trip out there soon,,gona have to stop by


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 15 2009, 04:12 PM~14778477
> *damn son about time :biggrin: hopefully il be making a trip out there soon,,gona have to stop by
> *


come out oct 4


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 15 2009, 03:12 PM~14778477
> *damn son about time :biggrin: hopefully il be making a trip out there soon,,gona have to stop by
> *


Anytime Jason. You got my cell phone just call when you do.
Sorry everyone I forgot the camera again.


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 15 2009, 04:04 PM~14778706
> *Anytime Jason. You got my cell phone just call when you do.
> Sorry everyone I forgot the camera again.
> *


You suck.......... :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Aug 15 2009, 05:34 PM~14779228
> *You suck.......... :biggrin:
> *


Frame work isn't that exciting anyways. Well maybe the next one will be worth seeing. Lol


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 15 2009, 06:22 PM~14779546
> *Frame work isn't that exciting anyways. Well maybe the next one will be worth seeing. Lol
> *


 :0.............. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 15 2009, 07:22 PM~14779546
> *Frame work isn't that exciting anyways. Well maybe the next one will be worth seeing. Lol
> *



no, cause mine will be frame work too


----------



## Three Stage

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 15 2009, 06:22 PM~14779546
> *Frame work isn't that exciting anyways. Well maybe the next one will be worth seeing. Lol
> *


I'm excited to see you working on cars again! Hope it goes well, I'll swing through and check things out soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 15 2009, 02:16 PM~14778500
> *come out oct 4
> *


whats going on then?


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 16 2009, 12:22 PM~14783778
> *whats going on then?
> *



HOPTOBERFEST :biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop

:biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

I knew you'd be back!!! Welcome back to your roots Jamie! :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Thanks Sean. More pics shortly.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 17 2009, 03:38 PM~14794632
> *Thanks Sean. More pics shortly.
> *


Cant wait to see what you have up your sleeves! :biggrin:


----------



## cutman

J are you at home or at work


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 17 2009, 03:54 PM~14794737
> *J are you at home or at work
> *


Home.


----------



## 77monte4pumps

and hes back! this is good stuff


----------



## yetti

Here's a warmup.


----------



## yetti

Some more pics.. :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

Nice work as always, that shop is way to clean


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 17 2009, 08:11 PM~14797711
> *Nice work as always, that shop is way to clean
> *


Only cause I cleaned it before pics. :biggrin: It doesn't stay that way for very long.


----------



## WSL63

You still got it old man............... :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams

Look n good homie , I new u couldn't stay away !


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Aug 17 2009, 08:18 PM~14797843
> *You still got it old man............... :biggrin:
> *


I feel like an OLD MAN nowadays.


----------



## timdog57

Looking good of course.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 18 2009, 05:08 AM~14802061
> *Looking good of course.
> *


Thanks Timmy. Starting to get back in the groove. Been awhile since I did it FULL time.


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 17 2009, 06:52 PM~14797396
> *Some more pics.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks pretty dope can you tell us waht all you will be doing to it or is it top secret

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

keep it up shut the K.C. down like you always do homie


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 17 2009, 06:52 PM~14797396
> *Some more pics.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good bro


----------



## kc63drop

:biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Thank goodness....now I can breath again! :thumbsup: At least a couple short breaths...ok, back to work. :biggrin: lol


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Aug 20 2009, 01:18 PM~14828412
> *Looks good! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Ted. Everyone keep an eye out in project rides for a 1957 build-up.


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

AWW YEUH!! WISH YA LUCK HOMIE!! GOOD TO SEE MISSOURI PROSPERING WITH ANOTHER LOWRIDER SHOP!!


----------



## TWEEDY

Fuck yea, GOOD to see you back at it fulltime. Next time were in KC i'll swing by and check it out. Always some topnotch work.


----------



## cutman

I STOPED BY THIS MORNING ABOUT 6A.M. HE WAS ON THE GRIND! ABOUT GOT IT KNOCKED OUT & READY TO ROLL FOR THE WEEKEND


----------



## eerazo

I am glad to see that there are some good builders here in KC. I come from California and I have been looking for a good shop here in town but only found one and I was not impressed with the work they do. This vato looks to know what he is doing


----------



## cutman

Thank You Jamie :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by eerazo_@Aug 21 2009, 07:25 AM~14837028
> *I am glad to see that there are some good builders here in KC. I come from California and I have been looking for a good shop here in town but only found one and I was not impressed with the work they do. This vato looks to know what he is doing
> *


He's been doing it Hi-caliber Customs ring a bell?????


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 21 2009, 12:28 AM~14835608
> *Fuck yea, GOOD to see you back at it fulltime. Next time were in KC i'll swing by and check it out. Always some topnotch work.
> *


Stop by anytime. Thanks everyone for the positive responses. The Caddy is back together, will post some more pics monday night.


----------



## yetti

New pics in a little while.


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 22 2009, 02:02 PM~14848061
> *Stop by anytime. Thanks everyone for the positive responses. The Caddy is back together, will post some more pics monday night.
> *


just checked out the lac. nice welds yetti. can't wait for HOPTOBERFEST so i can tear my shit down and get some work done :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 24 2009, 04:46 PM~14866954
> *just checked out the lac. nice welds yetti. can't wait for HOPTOBERFEST so i can tear my shit down and get some work done :biggrin:
> *


You know I will take care of your car when you bring it.


----------



## yetti

Here's some more pics. :biggrin: 
Caddy front suspension.








Engine back in now.  








Solid motor mounts now.








Crossmember done right now. :biggrin: 








Locked up.
































SUPER RAY'S Caddy in for some improvements. :0 :biggrin: 
















More pics of the 57 in that topic shortly.


----------



## CP

Did I screw up the caddy too bad the first time? Looks great! welcome back.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by CP_@Aug 24 2009, 06:33 PM~14867941
> *Did I screw up the caddy too bad the first time?  Looks great! welcome back.
> *


I think it was the owners that screwed it up. :biggrin: Do you do all you switch wiring like this one? Pretty scary looking.


----------



## singlepumpking

ttt for a clean shop floor. lets see how long it takes before its black! lol


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 25 2009, 12:42 AM~14868010
> *I think it was the owners that screwed it up. :biggrin:  Do you do all you switch wiring like this one? Pretty scary looking.
> *


Hell, I don't remember. I think that install got done in like 2 or 3 days. It's probably just the way it left my garage.


----------



## ghettodreams

dam u got that back together quick :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by CP_@Aug 24 2009, 06:56 PM~14868169
> *Hell, I don't remember. I think that install got done in like 2 or 3 days. It's probably just the way it left my garage.
> *


It was all soudered(spelled wrong) with no insulation or tape anywhere. It lasted for years so I guess it works. :biggrin:


----------



## singlepumpking

yetti you should list all the stuff you have planned for the ride.

so we know what was all done or your going to do.

l


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Aug 24 2009, 07:01 PM~14868233
> *dam u got that back together quick  :thumbsup:
> *


I hate motor work. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Aug 24 2009, 07:02 PM~14868243
> *yetti you should list all the stuff you have planned for the ride.
> 
> so we know what was all done or your going to do.
> 
> l
> *


Here's what I have done to this one.
Pulled the motor.
Pulled the tranny.
Removed the exaust.
Removed the wheel wells and braces.
Removed entire suspension on the front.
Found lots of cracks. Full stack of 4.5 tons. :biggrin: 
Cleaned the grease and oil off.
Split the belly.
Reinforced whole front of frame on all 4 sides.
Made motor mounts.
Installed new waterpump.
Put motor back in.
Put a different tranny back in.
Put all the wheel wells and braces back.
Wired all the crap back up.
Put the suspension back together.
Added chains for hopping. :0 
Had to put a new exaust manifold stud in after I had it back in the car. :angry: 
Put the exaust back on.
Changed the front Dump.
Reinforced the middle of the frame.

Then's theres still the back of the frame and a new set-up left. :biggrin:


----------



## singlepumpking

sounds good!

Looks like you have all the details covered. everything is nice and clean, welded nice, I like the way you work!

make sure you charge good $ for your work, you deserve it! if people come lowballing tell them to fuck off!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Aug 24 2009, 07:19 PM~14868422
> *sounds good!
> 
> Looks like you have all the details covered. everything is nice and clean, welded nice, I like the way you work!
> 
> make sure you charge good $ for your work, you deserve it! if people come lowballing tell them to fuck off!
> *


Thanks alot. :biggrin:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 25 2009, 01:01 AM~14868234
> *It was all soudered(spelled wrong) with no insulation or tape anywhere. It lasted for years so I guess it works. :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: Maybe I'm a hack!

Good job on the redo.


----------



## singlepumpking

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 24 2009, 06:21 PM~14868449
> *Thanks alot. :biggrin:
> *


no prob. So whos the other guy who built the red g-body that bangs.

and wheres that blue g-body on 13s, v8, big sunroof.


you guys used to be partners?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by CP_@Aug 24 2009, 07:24 PM~14868477
> *:dunno: Maybe I'm a hack!
> 
> Good job on the redo.
> *


A hack wouldn't have went through that much trouble. :biggrin: I know you do good work also. There is more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Aug 24 2009, 07:26 PM~14868496
> *
> you guys used to be partners?
> *


Club members.
They aren't involved with this shop. They helped out at the old shop.


----------



## green reaper

good work :thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

looking good bro,you feelin at home in the new shop yet?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 24 2009, 07:40 PM~14868682
> *looking good bro,you feelin at home in the new shop yet?
> *


It's alot bigger than what I was used to. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 24 2009, 09:44 PM~14868728
> *It's alot bigger than what I was used to. :biggrin:
> *


haha....must be nice though,thats a nice space you got....whats the square footage?


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 24 2009, 07:44 PM~14868728
> *It's alot bigger than what I was used to. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 24 2009, 07:46 PM~14868765
> *haha....must be nice though,thats a nice space you got....whats the square footage?
> *


I just work there it isn't my shop. It is 7500 square feet. It is really nice that's for sure. :biggrin: Before this I was working out of 19 feet by 10 feet. :0


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Aug 24 2009, 07:49 PM~14868797
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


Sup focker. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 24 2009, 07:50 PM~14868831
> *Sup focker. :biggrin:
> *


Nothing just waiting for your ass to post up new pics of the 57......... :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Aug 24 2009, 07:53 PM~14868882
> *Nothing just waiting for your ass to post up new pics of the 57......... :biggrin:
> *


I just did. Hopefully we will make some progress on it this week. :biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop

:biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 24 2009, 05:28 PM~14867882
> *Here's some more pics. :biggrin:
> Caddy front suspension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engine back in now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solid motor mounts now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crossmember done right now. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUPER RAY'S Caddy in for some improvements. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics of the 57 in that topic shortly.
> *


LOL dam I saw the pic and thought you did the back of the frame too and did the setup in the trunk too

I was thinking this bastard hasn't slept sence he posted this topic :0 

But you still kicked some fucking ass on it keep it up show these fools whos the king of the K.C.  
:thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Aug 24 2009, 10:03 PM~14870462
> *LOL dam I saw the pic and thought you did the back of the frame too and did the setup in the trunk too
> 
> I was thinking this bastard hasn't slept sence he posted this topic  :0
> *


Did the back and middle of the frame today. Trunk is tomarrow. Lol


----------



## TWEEDY

:0 Good to see rays car off them big wheels :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Bump :cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~

Shop looks great man, congrads!


----------



## flaked85

NICE SHOP HOMIE.CONGRATS.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 25 2009, 11:54 PM~14883290
> *:0  Good to see rays car off them big wheels :biggrin:
> *


Its juiced now also. Thanks Josh and Bob and everyone else that keeps checking in. Caddy should be done tomarrow. We will post more pics then.


----------



## showandgo

so is the new name RE- CALIBUR


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 26 2009, 06:07 PM~14890504
> *so is the new name RE- CALIBUR
> *


You are a silly mo-fo. Lol


----------



## PITBULL

i would wish you luck on the shop but i know you dont need it ,, your talent speaks for its self ... if theres anything i can do , you know im here .

now get back to the 57 , and taking over KC .. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 26 2009, 06:40 PM~14890771
> *i would wish you luck on the shop but i know you dont need it ,,  your talent speaks for its self ... if theres anything i can do , you know im here .
> 
> now get back to the 57 , and taking over KC .. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Brent it means a lot coming from you. I got some crazy ideas for the 57. Finally a car worth the time.


----------



## youcantfademe

i almost stopped by on my way home from court today..... you are on the same street as weird stuff correct? just a few blocks south?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 26 2009, 06:56 PM~14890905
> *i almost stopped by on my way home from court today.....  you are on the same street as weird stuff correct? just a few blocks south?
> *


1325 Tracy. We are right next to Yellow Cab. Stop by anytime and I'll show you the shop. 
Jamie


----------



## cutman

Pics ? 


I am going to town on the 73! Damn I am not use to this manual labor I forgot what it was like to juice a car again!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 27 2009, 03:31 PM~14900278
> *Pics ?
> I am going to town on the 73!  Damn I am not use to this manual labor I forgot what it was like to juice a car again!
> *


Its a lot of work isn't it? Did you get the back figured out?


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 27 2009, 04:07 PM~14900698
> *Its a lot of work isn't it? Did you get the back figured out?
> *


ya I think. I am going to double check befor I cut anything! I ran out of wire for the welder. Got the racks done and the home made deep cups done & they will fit over the pro ball so I can get more spring in the back. Started to take the sway bar link off the back. Do you think I should build new upper trailing arms like you did on the Thunder Bird? Dan showed me pics of it.


----------



## kc63drop

:biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop

HERE IS A FEW OF THE 92 WE JUST GOT DONE WITH








































FRONT ALL THE WAY DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Aug 28 2009, 10:39 PM~14915919
> *HERE IS A FEW OF THE 92 WE JUST GOT DONE WITH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRONT ALL THE WAY DOWN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucking chipper :0


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Aug 28 2009, 09:39 PM~14915919
> *HERE IS A FEW OF THE 92 WE JUST GOT DONE WITH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRONT ALL THE WAY DOWN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


O shit son!


----------



## yetti

Finally got some time for Rays car. :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 25 2009, 05:46 PM~14879264
> *Did the back and middle of the frame today. Trunk is tomarrow. Lol
> *



You still kicked ass keep it up bro


----------



## Super Ray

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 24 2009, 06:28 PM~14868534
> *Club members.
> They aren't involved with this shop.  They helped out at the old shop.
> *


BETTER CHANGE THAT POST TO FUCKIN FREINDS OR IM COME DOWN AND EAR FUCK U


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Super Ray_@Aug 31 2009, 07:21 PM~14940531
> *BETTER CHANGE THAT POST TO FUCKIN FREINDS OR IM COME DOWN AND EAR FUCK U
> *


Wouldn't even touch my ear drum. Lol


----------



## Super Ray

AND ILL HAVE PICS FOR EVERY ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BLOOD IN BLOOD OUT


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Super Ray_@Aug 31 2009, 07:27 PM~14940608
> *AND ILL HAVE PICS FOR EVERY ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BLOOD IN BLOOD OUT
> *


Better have a good ZOOM lens so we can see you thingy.


----------



## NIMSTER64

Glad to hear your back.


----------



## Super Ray

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :guns: :guns: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 31 2009, 07:39 PM~14940790
> *Glad to hear your back.
> *


Thanks Nim.


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Aug 28 2009, 08:39 PM~14915919
> *HERE IS A FEW OF THE 92 WE JUST GOT DONE WITH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRONT ALL THE WAY DOWN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Why is there 1" ports for the back????


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Aug 31 2009, 09:53 PM~14942641
> *Why is there 1" ports for the back????
> *


Same reason there is one inch check valves and Adexs. Nothing but the best. Lol


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 1 2009, 06:57 AM~14945170
> *Same reason there is one inch check valves and Adexs. Nothing but the best. Lol
> *


 :biggrin: 


Not to mention the high dollar Dekas. Bet that bitch got some power.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 1 2009, 06:41 AM~14945396
> *:biggrin:
> Not to mention the high dollar Dekas.  Bet that bitch got some power.
> *


It does alright.


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## yetti

About to start on a 57 frame. I have a lot of new ideas for this one.


----------



## JasonJ

Awwwwwwww shit! :h5: 

Ill be up there in October, i hope i can stop by and check out the 57!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 2 2009, 06:49 PM~14963276
> *Awwwwwwww shit!  :h5:
> 
> Ill be up there in October, i hope i can stop by and check out the 57!
> *


Anytime Jason.


----------



## Royalty

Shit it might be painted by then! :0


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Sep 2 2009, 09:38 PM~14964385
> *Shit it might be painted by then! :0
> *


shit the way they work it will be done by then :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

We know it won't be nowhere close to being done by Oct. Lol. Thanks Justin,Jason,Tweedy, and Rob for checking in.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 1 2009, 05:21 PM~14949542
> *It does alright.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 3 2009, 06:42 AM~14967646
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


What's up Timmy?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 3 2009, 08:44 AM~14967653
> *What's up Timmy?
> *


Plenty busy, but I am actually gonna work on my car for once this weekend. :biggrin: Everything is looking real good but I knew it would.


----------



## Three Stage

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Sep 2 2009, 08:53 PM~14964555
> *shit the way they work it will be done by then :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You didn't see what they started with... :0 
...or where they want to go... 
...but some of the best are on the task!  :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

This is the video the midwest has been wiating for vol 14 roll'n it's all about the midwest baby holla at me if you want one.









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU8V0eQVkkw


----------



## yetti

Made a couple sets of upper trailing arms. I'll try and take some pics tomarrow.


----------



## IRONHEAD

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 4 2009, 01:19 AM~14974001
> *Made a couple sets of upper trailing arms. I'll try and take some pics tomarrow.
> *


For any cars in particular or just to keep in stock?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by IRONHEAD_@Sep 3 2009, 07:19 PM~14974517
> *For any cars in particular or just to keep in stock?
> *


One set for Rays car and another for Chads Caddy. I have the material to make another set for a Caddy or Caprice.


----------



## yetti

Double post.


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Aug 28 2009, 10:39 PM~14915919
> *HERE IS A FEW OF THE 92 WE JUST GOT DONE WITH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRONT ALL THE WAY DOWN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks great!! But one question are you going to hop it?? the only reason I ask is I really liked the black 13's on their, went with the whole blackjack thing. Im just glad to see that someone is doing something with it, its a nice car!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 3 2009, 07:30 PM~14974602
> *Looks great!!  But one question are you going to hop it?? the only reason I ask is I really liked the black 13's on their, went with the whole blackjack thing.  Im just glad to see that someone is doing something with it, its a nice car!
> *


Yes it is getting hopped daily. I like 13's better also and it will still hop on them too. It is a lot nicer now after we have went through the whole car. It was needing some serious help when he got it.


----------



## Super Ray

thanks buddy :biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Super Ray_@Sep 3 2009, 07:40 PM~14974687
> *thanks buddy  :biggrin:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :thumbsup:
> *


How you going to pull a knife on me and say thank you in the same day? LoL


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 3 2009, 06:27 PM~14974586
> *One set for Rays car and another for Chads Caddy. I have the material to make another set for a Caddy or Caprice.
> *


hamush?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 4 2009, 12:18 AM~14977787
> *hamush?
> *


I'm gonna make some and I'll post pics. :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## chevyman

THAT WHAT UP JAMIE?MAYBE THIS TIME YOU WILL FUCK WITH YO BOY ALSO I HOPE YOU AINT CRACKIN LIKE LAST TIME FOOL :biggrin: ALSO HIT ME ON THE PM I NEED TO HOLLA SO LEAVE ME YOUR NUMBER


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Sep 5 2009, 09:43 PM~14992470
> *THAT WHAT UP JAMIE?MAYBE THIS TIME YOU WILL FUCK WITH YO BOY ALSO I HOPE YOU AINT CRACKIN LIKE LAST TIME FOOL :biggrin: ALSO HIT ME ON THE PM I NEED TO HOLLA SO LEAVE ME YOUR NUMBER
> *


What's up Tyrone? Look at this shop compared to the last one. Evertything went up including my work. Like they say you get what you pay for. We are pretty close to everybody else on prices. But you know I will take real good care of my customers. You know if its about hopping this is where to come. 
Jamie


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 6 2009, 04:11 PM~14997587
> *What's up Tyrone? Look at this shop compared to the last one. Evertything went up including my work. Like they say you get what you pay for. We are pretty close to everybody else on prices. But you know I will take real good care of my customers. You know if its about hopping this is where to come.
> Jamie
> *


Hope you get swamped and get that good stress you know what kind I mean


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 6 2009, 05:26 PM~14997683
> *Hope you get swamped and get that good stress you know what kind I mean
> *


There is no GOOD STRESS. :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 6 2009, 06:19 PM~14998393
> *There is no GOOD STRESS. :biggrin:
> *


It's better than the broke no work slow stress  :biggrin:


----------



## Caddy Ryder

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 24 2009, 08:28 PM~14867882
> *Here's some more pics. :biggrin:
> Caddy front suspension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engine back in now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solid motor mounts now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crossmember done right now. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man i miss that car, it was my first Caddy an i didn't want to sell it... Oh well, looking good an added a moonroof too...


----------



## cutman

Chad thanks for comming down to the parade today!


----------



## ghettodreams

the caddy look good and got up too :thumbsup:


----------



## djdvl666

theres a pic of your chipper  in the community faces page of kcstar.com. i heard we made in the paper to. bout to go check it out.


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## yetti

Doing some a-arms now should have some pics tomarrow.


----------



## mrbg

good luck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 8 2009, 08:36 PM~15019216
> *Doing some a-arms now should have some pics tomarrow.
> *


i hope they fit a regal :biggrin:


----------



## cutman

their is a pic of the lac hopping @ communityfaces.kcstar.com labor day parade


----------



## kc63drop

NEW UPPERS FOR THE CADI


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Sep 9 2009, 02:08 PM~15028753
> *NEW UPPERS FOR THE CADI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a pair not molded, just extended and reinforced.....


----------



## yetti

Dynamat is a pain in the ass to get off quarter panels.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 9 2009, 05:59 PM~15030330
> *how much for a pair not molded, just extended and reinforced.....
> *


250 if you bring me your arms. How far do you want them extended? I'm gonna get some extra arms tomarrow. 
Jamie


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 9 2009, 05:04 PM~15030364
> *250 if you bring me your arms. How far do you want them extended? I'm gonna get some extra arms tomarrow.
> Jamie
> *


i need inch and a half, i have cores if that helps....


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 9 2009, 06:00 PM~15030336
> *Dynamat is a pain in the ass to get off quarter panels.
> *


I seen all that in their Monday :uh:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 9 2009, 06:48 PM~15030811
> *i need inch and a half, i have cores if that helps....
> *


I can do them anytime if you are interested.


----------



## yetti

Fiberglassed the quarters on the Caddy. Real close to finished with the uppers and will start on the lowers tomarrow.


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 10 2009, 04:21 PM~15041539
> *Fiberglassed the quarters on the Caddy. Real close to finished with the uppers and will start on the lowers tomarrow.
> *


get r done


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 8 2009, 11:22 PM~15020789
> *their is a pic of the lac hopping @ communityfaces.kcstar.com labor day parade
> *


heres a couple of the ones I saw....
HOTTFIIIIRE!
http://communityfaces.kcstar.com/index.cfm...stf=1&preview=0
http://communityfaces.kcstar.com/index.cfm...stf=1&preview=0
Caddy
http://communityfaces.kcstar.com/index.cfm...stf=1&preview=0


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Sep 11 2009, 07:22 PM~15055407
> *heres a couple of the ones I saw....
> HOTTFIIIIRE!
> http://communityfaces.kcstar.com/index.cfm...stf=1&preview=0
> http://communityfaces.kcstar.com/index.cfm...stf=1&preview=0
> Caddy
> http://communityfaces.kcstar.com/index.cfm...stf=1&preview=0
> 
> *


Thanks Newt. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

what are you doing sleeping??? aint no time for that get to work :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 12 2009, 08:40 AM~15058958
> *what are you doing sleeping??? aint no time for that get to work :biggrin:
> *


My OLD ASS has to sleep. :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 10 2009, 03:21 PM~15041539
> *Fiberglassed the quarters on the Caddy. Real close to finished with the uppers and will start on the lowers tomarrow.
> *



How much you put on the quarters ????


----------



## WSL63




----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 30 2009, 06:27 PM~14929138
> *Finally got some time for Rays car. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHERE DID THIS COME FRUM.........LEAD SLED I LIIIIIKE :yes:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 11 2009, 10:30 PM~15056071
> *Thanks Newt.  :biggrin:
> *


No problem Jamie !!! :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Sep 13 2009, 07:28 AM~15065216
> *WHERE DID THIS COME FRUM.........LEAD SLED I LIIIIIKE  :yes:
> *


That's SUPER RAY'S Caddy. :biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## Pinky Bitches

yetti's the man :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 15 2009, 05:01 PM~15090380
> *
> yetti's the man :biggrin:
> *


Just trying to help the cause. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 15 2009, 05:01 PM~15090380
> *
> yetti's a man :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

I'll try to take more pics. :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

:nicoderm: I'm waiting to see more pics. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Sep 22 2009, 07:33 AM~15150795
> *:nicoderm:  I'm waiting to see more pics. :biggrin:
> *


I keep forgetting the camera.


----------



## showandgo

mind doesnt work so well when you get that high up in age :uh: trust me i know


----------



## Three Stage

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 22 2009, 08:45 PM~15157997
> *mind doesnt work so well when you get that high up in age :uh: trust me i know
> *


How old are you now Jimmy, 75 or is it 80? :uh: :biggrin:  

Wazzup, long time no see! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

lolololol f. u. too old for this shit for sure  im surviving whats good with you


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 22 2009, 08:45 PM~15157997
> *mind doesnt work so well when you get that high up in age :uh: trust me i know
> *


You still got a few on me gramps. :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 25 2009, 10:54 PM~14883290
> *:0  Good to see rays car off them big wheels :biggrin:
> *


we are ALL glad to see raymonds car off them big wheels! and thank JESUS that black ass tint has been scraped! looks waaaaaay better!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ttt for the baddest man in the land :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 24 2009, 01:00 PM~15173766
> *ttt for the baddest man in the land :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## yetti

You guys are so sweet. :biggrin: Did mess with a 57 frame earlier.


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 24 2009, 12:28 PM~15174053
> *You guys are so sweet.  :biggrin: Did mess with a 57 frame earlier.
> *


 :0 I wanna see......


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Sep 24 2009, 03:58 PM~15175843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




hoptoberfest??????????????????????? whats hoptoberfest :0


----------



## Super Ray

:h5: :loco: :werd: :happysad: :worship: hno: :loco: :tongue: :twak:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

:wave:


----------



## IRONHEAD

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 25 2009, 12:16 AM~15177295
> *hoptoberfest??????????????????????? whats hoptoberfest :0
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Sep 24 2009, 07:26 PM~15178380
> *:wave:
> *


What's up? We need to hang out more next year. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Sep 28 2009, 10:47 AM~15206239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

TTT


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Sep 29 2009, 01:43 PM~15219263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I don't know how he got that pic with you doing 90 mph. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 29 2009, 06:13 PM~15221080
> *I don't know how he got that pic with you doing 90 mph.  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: 

you coming out sunday


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 29 2009, 05:19 PM~15221136
> *:biggrin:
> 
> you coming out sunday
> *


Yeah I will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

I will post some more pics in a few. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Some more of the Caddy. :biggrin: 
















Custom made rear trailing arms.


----------



## yetti

Paintbooth anyone? :biggrin: 








How I did it for years. :biggrin: I have work benches now.








Another car we have been working on. :0


----------



## Three Stage

> _Originally posted by yetti+Sep 29 2009, 05:13 PM~15221080-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kc63drop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Sep 29 2009, 01:43 PM~15219263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how he got that pic with you doing 90 mph. :biggrin:
> [/b]
Click to expand...

Cause I'm a pimp with a camera! hahaha! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutman

Seen a 57 on the way into the city this morning! whew


----------



## Maverick




----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 29 2009, 06:46 PM~15222084
> *Some more of the Caddy. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



those arms look tight :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang

Time to fuck up that pretty red floor!! :cheesy: 

Can I buy that ACE RAG?? :0 

The shop looks cool kinda looks warm and coozzzy which is a big + I freeze my ass off in my warehouse its too big to heat :angry: It seriously affects my motivation in the winter months. 

Congrats on the shop Yetti if you book them they will come. If not block off a section and let all of your boys without shops store there cars for a couple hundoz a month and BAM your rent is half paid. :biggrin: Thats my winter survival plan maybe it will help ya out sometime


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 30 2009, 09:07 AM~15227130
> *Time to fuck up that pretty red floor!!  :cheesy:
> 
> CAN I BUY THAT ACE RAG??  :0
> 
> The shop looks cool kinda looks warm and coozzzy which is a big + I freeze my ass off in my warehouse its too big to heat  :angry: It seriously affects my motivation in the winter months.
> 
> Congrats on the shop Yetti if you book them they will come. If not block off a section and let all of your boys without shops store there cars for a couple hundoz a month and BAM your rent is half paid.  :biggrin: Thats my winter survival plan maybe it will help ya out sometime
> *


The 61 is for sale for the right price. :biggrin: 
Thank you Andrew.


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Sep 29 2009, 01:43 PM~15219263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## djdvl666

CALM BEFORE THE STORM


----------



## djdvl666

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Sep 28 2009, 10:47 AM~15206239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutman

CONCRETE JUNGLE :0


----------



## yetti

Hope to see everyone this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode




----------



## chevyman

YEP I WILL C YOU THIS WEEKEND IS THE WEATHER SUPPOSE TO BE OK OR IS IT GOING TO RAIN I HOPE NOT :thumbsup:


----------



## kc63drop

NO RAIN :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

See everyone saturday..... :biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Oct 1 2009, 08:51 PM~15244263
> *YEP I WILL C YOU THIS WEEKEND IS THE WEATHER SUPPOSE TO BE OK OR IS IT GOING TO RAIN I HOPE NOT :thumbsup:
> *


See you tomarrow Tyrone.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Good luck on the grand opening from STREETRIDERS HYDRAULICS K.C./MAJESTICS K.C.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST




----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Oct 1 2009, 08:41 PM~15244180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


need a noid :0


----------



## kc63drop

WELL TODAY IS HERE AND THE BLOCK PARTY IS ON LOTS OF CUSTOM CARS FROM THE 4 STATE AREA BRING THE KIDS 1325 TRACY KCMO 2000+ PEOPLE TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## granpa

ttt


----------



## gottie




----------



## yetti

Just wanted to thank everyone that came out and helped yesterday. Hope everyone had a good time.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 4 2009, 01:15 PM~15262649
> *Just wanted to thank everyone that came out and helped yesterday. Hope everyone had a good time.
> *


Thanks for having us,man your lucky to be able to work in that clean big shop.I'm sure some nice low lows are gonna be coming out of there.


----------



## kc63drop

THANKS FOR COMING OUT EVERYONE HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS ALL IN VEGAS


----------



## yetti

Thanks to all the clubs that came out this weekend.
Rollerz Only 
Truestyle
DownIVLife
Goodtimes
Majestics
Ghetto Dreams
First Class
314 St Louis
Paradise
Southside
Grounded Illusions
Cold Blooded
Restoration Church
If I forgot anybody I'm sorry. We appriciate everyones support.


----------



## iixxvmmii

What up... Do you do exhaust systems? Would need it from the header all the way back to the rear with glasspacks. If not any idea's where to go?

PS.. Congrats on the opening of the shop. Good to know there's some options in hydro shops. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Oct 4 2009, 07:25 PM~15266404
> *What up... Do you do exhaust systems? Would need it from the header all the way back to the rear with glasspacks. If not any idea's where to go?
> 
> PS.. Congrats on the opening of the shop. Good to know there's some options in hydro shops.  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry we don't do exaust. I really don't know of anyone to recommend.


----------



## iixxvmmii

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 4 2009, 08:32 PM~15266448
> *Sorry we don't do exaust.  I really don't know of anyone to recommend.
> *


That's cool, thanks though. Been debating on who to goto to get juiced.. streetriders, me-customs, or Dan. Seen some of their work, which cars have you done?


----------



## IRONHEAD

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 5 2009, 02:32 AM~15266448
> *Sorry we don't do exaust.  I really don't know of anyone to recommend.
> *


get a bender and start doing it. Your good at welding that thin shit :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Oct 4 2009, 07:40 PM~15266502
> *That's cool, thanks though. Been debating on who to goto to get juiced.. streetriders, me-customs, or Dan. Seen some of their work, which cars have you done?
> *


About half of them in this city. :biggrin: Been doing it for almost 20 years. Its close to 100 cars by now. there were a bunch at the show today.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Oct 4 2009, 10:56 PM~15265387
> *THANKS FOR COMING OUT EVERYONE HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS ALL IN VEGAS
> *


We'll be there.


----------



## TWEEDY

Thanks for the hospitality. U guys have a clean ass shop


----------



## Purple Haze

Thanks again guys for having us out! Great to see you back to your roots Jamie and I know there will be some clean bad ass work coming out there! If ya'll are ever in Wichita hit me up and we'll show you a good time!

P.S. bad ass shop bro!!! Highly impressed :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode




----------



## juandik

nice turn out,looks like it was a good time!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Oct 5 2009, 09:19 AM~15270192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i heard this is a double...true or false?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 5 2009, 03:19 PM~15270594
> *i heard this is a double...true or false?
> *


either way it looks good and gets up for a big body caddy. :biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop

:biggrin:


----------



## lowslow64

What up K.C. R.O. Wichita ks saying what up and that the best work i have seen


----------



## Wicked One

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Oct 4 2009, 06:25 PM~15266404
> *What up... Do you do exhaust systems? Would need it from the header all the way back to the rear with glasspacks. If not any idea's where to go?
> 
> PS.. Congrats on the opening of the shop. Good to know there's some options in hydro shops.  :biggrin:
> *


Pro Brake on 59th And troost.ask for tom. we use them all the time.very good work.816-444-9666.


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 5 2009, 09:27 AM~15270682
> *either way it looks good and gets up for a big body caddy. :biggrin:
> *


You feeling ok Fabian?? You seem much nicer lately.


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 5 2009, 02:50 PM~15273735
> *You feeling ok Fabian?? You seem much nicer lately.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 5 2009, 07:31 AM~15269965
> *Thanks again guys for having us out! Great to see you back to your roots Jamie and I know there will be some clean bad ass work coming out there! If ya'll are ever in Wichita hit me up and we'll show you a good time!
> 
> P.S. bad ass shop bro!!! Highly impressed  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you guys for coming out. Your always welcome here. If we can do anything for you guys just let me know. 
It was good to see the Cutlass working again. :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 5 2009, 03:24 PM~15274069
> *Thank you guys for coming out. Your always welcome here. If we can do anything for you guys just let me know.
> It was good to see the Cutlass working again.  :biggrin:
> *


Anytime bro! 
It took alot of playing with, but I think we finally found her sweet spot


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 5 2009, 08:50 PM~15273735
> *You feeling ok Fabian?? You seem much nicer lately.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I always keep it real bro.Not need to hate jamie does good work.Hopefully we'll get some competion agian now that hes back.  He built all the high hoppers for thats side,with out him it was getting easy for us. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Sep 29 2009, 03:43 PM~15219263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


str8 up propz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Oct 6 2009, 11:59 AM~15282305
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean ride and hits real nice!


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 5 2009, 05:12 PM~15275096
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I always keep it real bro.Not need to hate jamie does good work.Hopefully we'll get some competion agian now that hes back.  He built all the high hoppers for thats side,with out him it was getting easy for us. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## yetti

Working on the 57 frame so I'll post some pics up later. :biggrin:


----------



## cutman

JAMIE I GOT THEM 13's FOR THE 73


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 7 2009, 08:33 AM~15291278
> *JAMIE I GOT THEM 13's FOR THE 73
> *


Well put them on and post a pic. :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62

huh??? I thought this shop closed down a while back??? :0


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 7 2009, 04:37 PM~15295419
> *huh??? I thought this shop closed down a while back??? :0
> *


Its only been open for 2 months.


----------



## yetti

There's pics of the 57 frame in that topic. :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala




----------



## yetti

Here's a car I did about 4 years ago. Came in for wheel bearings. :biggrin: 
































The Caddy got drop mounts out back. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

57 frame.


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## cutman

do I need to get s-10 shocks for the Mark IV?


----------



## iixxvmmii

You should ask everyone who's ride you've done to post up pics. That elco is clean.. love them 3's. :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 11 2009, 05:25 PM~15325257
> *Here's a car I did about 4 years ago. Came in for wheel bearings. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Caddy got drop mounts out back. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHA .....must be a hell of a salesman :biggrin: !.....them a-arm mounts on the 57 look sexy


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 13 2009, 06:35 PM~15346637
> *do I need to get s-10 shocks for the Mark IV?
> *


I think they would work for you. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

sup jamie :wave:


----------



## Three Stage

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 11 2009, 04:44 PM~15325648
> *57 frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Typical Jamie work, now you see it... Now you don't! Excellent as always. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 14 2009, 05:52 AM~15351555
> *sup jamie :wave:
> *


Just trying to build some nice lowriders. :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade

:thumbsup:


----------



## KC-RIDES.com

I gotta say I'm flattered that you use my pics of the Cadillac. Thanks! 2 things. 1. Would you be interested in doing an ad on the website. And 2. I'd like to come down and do an article all about the shop with pictures to put on there as well. ALSO, 3. I'd like to do a full feature on the Caddy. Let me know what's up! Thanks! I hope to have something for you to do real soon. [email protected]


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## cutman

pics of the mini truck hoppimg :cheesy:


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 16 2009, 03:39 PM~15379329
> *pics of the mini truck hoppimg :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## bigboylarry

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=492641&st=20# :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 16 2009, 02:39 PM~15379329
> *pics of the mini truck hoppimg :cheesy:
> *


This is the only pic I took. :biggrin: 








It's hard to take a pic while you are hopping. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Brown

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 30 2009, 06:27 PM~14929138
> *Finally got some time for Rays car. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you have any suspension pics or pics of the set up?


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 4 2009, 07:28 PM~15266013
> *Thanks to all the clubs that came out this weekend.
> Rollerz Only
> Truestyle
> DownIVLife
> Goodtimes
> Majestics
> Ghetto Dreams
> First Class
> 314 St Louis
> Paradise
> Southside
> Grounded Illusions
> Cold Blooded
> Restoration Church
> If I forgot anybody I'm sorry. We appriciate everyones support.
> *



welcome ... thanks for having us and that dj setup .. whoa! 

that truely is a great looking shop .. can wait to see that 57 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Suburban Swingin

midwest broke westcoast off in vegas.90+ inches all day



















































[/quote]


----------



## yetti

Started the top a-arms for the 57. I'll try to remember to bring the camera tomarrow. :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## IRONHEAD

pics :dunno:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by IRONHEAD_@Oct 20 2009, 07:13 PM~15416360
> *pics :dunno:
> *


The uppers are real close. But I didn't take the camera.


----------



## Royalty

:angry: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 20 2009, 09:33 PM~15416565
> *The uppers are real close. But I didn't take the camera.
> *


booooooooooo :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Oct 21 2009, 05:33 AM~15420410
> *:angry:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


You can stop by anytime f face. :biggrin: I'll post the a-arm pics in a few.


----------



## yetti

They still need some more smoothing before chrome. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 16 2009, 11:04 PM~15383144
> *This is the only pic I took. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to take a pic while you are hopping. :biggrin:
> *


i NEED TO SEE A VID or a good pick.I need some motivation


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 21 2009, 04:52 PM~15425585
> *i NEED TO SEE A VID or a good pick.I need some motivation
> *


I didn't take any sorry. The back comes off the ground real good. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

More a-arm pics. :biggrin: 
















Put a bigger pocket it in it so a regular coil will fit.








This weld will not be getting grinded. :biggrin: 
















The factory ball-joint is different on these.








Bottom plate on the lower. Still needs alot of smoothing.
















Factory ball-joint in place.


----------



## yetti

Got the lowers close. Just got alittle more smoothing to do before chrome. Started on the frame again today. I'll post some new pics Monday night. :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 24 2009, 06:41 PM~15455839
> *Got the lowers close. Just got alittle more smoothing to do before chrome. Started on the frame again today. I'll post some new pics Monday night.  :biggrin:
> *


where do u get ur stuffed chromed at ?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Oct 24 2009, 06:10 PM~15456041
> *where do u get ur stuffed chromed at ?
> *


We got 3 different places so I don't know where he is gonna take them. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 21 2009, 06:00 PM~15425690
> *I didn't take any sorry. The back comes off the ground real good.  :biggrin:
> *


Cool

I'm getting all my part's together for my cutlass (winter time tear down)
Slam's HE 7" dual port's
2 fill 1 dump per front wheel
dual 1/2" I.D. parker line running to each fill valve under hood
1 1/2" upper reinforced
York engine driven compressor in already,probably gonna go nitro for a more consistency next spring


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 24 2009, 07:47 PM~15456561
> *Cool
> 
> I'm getting all my part's together for my cutlass (winter time tear down)
> Slam's HE 7" dual port's
> 2 fill 1 dump per front wheel
> dual 1/2" I.D. parker line running to each fill valve under hood
> 1 1/2" upper reinforced
> York engine driven compressor in already,probably gonna go nitro for a more consistency next spring
> *


Nitrogen is the way to go for performance. I used 3/8 for the dump on the Mazda and it won't dump very fast. You should use a 1/2 valve for dumping also. I welded 1/2 bungs in the tank myself so that it would flow nicely. :biggrin: I have put the valves right into the bag and really don't think it works any better.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 24 2009, 06:41 PM~15455839
> *Got the lowers close. Just got alittle more smoothing to do before chrome. Started on the frame again today. I'll post some new pics Monday night.  :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: Thanks for letting me check out the shop yesterday... badass!!!


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 24 2009, 08:58 PM~15456625
> *Nitrogen is the way to go for performance. I used 3/8 for the dump on the Mazda and it won't dump very fast. You should use a 1/2 valve for dumping also. I welded 1/2 bungs in the tank myself so that it would flow nicely.  :biggrin: I have put the valves right into the bag and really don't think it works any better.
> *


Yeah i have 3/8" dump each side on the front w/ a V8 it's alright but yeah i have some 1/2's that are gotta get put on
HAHAHAH yeah i'm gonna have to weld 2 more bung's on my tank so i can get more air to the under hood valves.
My valves are prob. just gonna sit under hood close to each bag.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 24 2009, 08:06 PM~15456665
> *:worship:  :worship:  Thanks for letting me check out the shop yesterday... badass!!!
> *


Anytime Jason. Glad you made it home safely. The 64 was looking badass. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 24 2009, 08:08 PM~15456674
> *Yeah i have 3/8" dump each side on the front w/ a V8 it's alright but yeah i have some 1/2's that are gotta get put on
> HAHAHAH yeah i'm gonna have to weld 2 more bung's on my tank so i can get more air to the under hood valves.
> My valves are prob. just gonna sit under hood close to each bag.
> *


The Mazda is just 1 half inch line and valve and 145 pounds and the back does about 1'2 a foot easy. He asked the next day if I could slow it down. :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

SICK!,mig or tig?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 24 2009, 09:14 PM~15456700
> *The Mazda is just 1 half inch line and valve and 145 pounds and the back does about 1'2 a foot easy. He asked the next day if I could slow it down.  :0
> *


hahah,i'm trying to go the other way.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 24 2009, 08:15 PM~15456705
> *SICK!,mig or tig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mig. Self taught. Have never been to any welding school. I can TIG also. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 24 2009, 08:17 PM~15456727
> *hahah,i'm trying to go the other way.
> *


With a V8 you will need all the help you can get. :biggrin: With nitrogen you can turn up the regulator to about 250. :0


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 24 2009, 09:23 PM~15456770
> *With a V8 you will need all the help you can get.  :biggrin: With nitrogen you can turn up the regulator to about 250.  :0
> *


or higher if i can

Gonna run my york around 300-400psi haven't decided yet.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 24 2009, 10:19 PM~15456746
> *Mig. Self taught. Have never been to any welding school. I can TIG also.  :biggrin:
> *


props bro,all your work looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 24 2009, 08:26 PM~15456782
> *or higher if i can
> 
> Gonna run my york around 300-400psi haven't decided yet.
> *


Plastic lines are only good to 300 pounds. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 24 2009, 09:30 PM~15456806
> *Plastic lines are only good to 300 pounds.  :biggrin:
> *


Gotta hook up on parker here in town.All the line a want
Have about 70 feet of 1/2" I.D. parker 400psi (will do WAY more than 440 tho) and can get a shit load more if i need.It's test section they pull off for quality control


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 24 2009, 08:29 PM~15456800
> *props bro,all your work looks real good  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you. I was welding for a living before I started doing cars again. I'm Certified in Mig and Tig for steel, stainless, and aluminum. I always try to do a better job.


----------



## KC_Caddy

Great looking shop. Nice to see something new in KC. Do you guys do anything like leather, tops, wheels, etc? Also do you do touch ups to existing paint jobs that just have a few chips or do you only do complete jobs?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 24 2009, 08:33 PM~15456828
> *Gotta hook up on parker here in town.All the line a want
> Have about 70 feet of 1/2" I.D. parker 400psi (will do WAY more than 440 tho) and can get a shit load more if i need.It's test section they pull off for quality control
> *


I have used hydraulic lines before. You wouldn't have to worry about blowing them. :biggrin: Would cost a lot more.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Oct 24 2009, 08:35 PM~15456846
> *Great looking shop.  Nice to see something new in KC.  Do you guys do anything like leather, tops, wheels, etc?  Also do you do touch ups to existing paint jobs that just have a few chips or do you only do complete jobs?
> *


Sorry we don't do any interior work. We are just getting into doing paint. There are a lot of factors involved with touch ups. If you bring it by we could give you an answer.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 21 2009, 03:02 PM~15425046
> *They still need some more smoothing before chrome. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all I can say is Damn Jamie! Those looks soooo nice. Hope all is well on ya'll end. Keep up the great work :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Oct 25 2009, 01:57 PM~15461369
> *all I can say is Damn Jamie! Those looks soooo nice. Hope all is well on ya'll end. Keep up the great work :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Shawn. Hope you and the family are doing good.


----------



## slangin cardboard

> This is the only pic I took. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to take a pic while you are hopping. :biggrin:
> [/quote Thinking about using shocks on the rear . The rear wheeles are bouncing alot.


----------



## yetti

> This is the only pic I took. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to take a pic while you are hopping. :biggrin:
> [/quote Thinking about using shocks on the rear . The rear wheeles are bouncing alot.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this Jeremy? You grinded off half the lower shock mount. :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

good luck with the new shop Jaime. I know you KC boys will do great!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Oct 25 2009, 08:32 PM~15463517
> *good luck with the new shop Jaime.  I know you KC boys will do great!
> *


Thank you Sean. Feels good to be building lows again. :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

I can imagine....it is what you guys were truly born to do.


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 25 2009, 06:52 PM~15463200
> *Is this Jeremy?  You grinded off half the lower shock mount.  :biggrin:
> *


Yah that shit was cool 4 awhile.  I think ill hit up u pick it sometime after friday and look 4 more . I think it will ride better. Do ya think i should get stock shocks or lowering shocks? STREET STYLE KC BBQ :cheesy:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Oct 26 2009, 08:15 PM~15474786
> *Yah that shit was cool 4 awhile.    I think ill hit up u pick it sometime after friday and look 4 more . I think it will ride better. Do ya think i should get stock shocks or lowering shocks? STREET STYLE KC  BBQ  :cheesy:
> *


They will need to be shorter than stock. I like your screen name. :biggrin:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Oct 26 2009, 08:15 PM~15474786
> *Yah that shit was cool 4 awhile.    I think ill hit up u pick it sometime after friday and look 4 more . I think it will ride better. Do ya think i should get stock shocks or lowering shocks? STREET STYLE KC  BBQ  :cheesy:
> *


JJ'S in da house


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Oct 26 2009, 09:15 PM~15474786
> *Yah that shit was cool 4 awhile.    I think ill hit up u pick it sometime after friday and look 4 more . I think it will ride better. Do ya think i should get stock shocks or lowering shocks? STREET STYLE KC  BBQ  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 8UWITH6

I need to come down there and check it out......... you guys paint hot rod Regals with turbo's?  Dad's car needs some love


----------



## chevyman

[/B]


----------



## kc63drop

Heck yea we can paint anything!!!

Took some more pics of the arms and frame. I don't think you can say enough
about this work. 

If you want the best you know where to go


----------



## big pimpin

Woody!!?? ^^^^^ lol 



> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Oct 26 2009, 09:15 PM~15474786
> *Yah that shit was cool 4 awhile.    I think ill hit up u pick it sometime after friday and look 4 more . I think it will ride better. Do ya think i should get stock shocks or lowering shocks? STREET STYLE KC  BBQ  :cheesy:
> *


Do you guys even BBQ at the u pick its???? :biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop

shhhhhh

im working


----------



## big pimpin

hahaha....I could so tell. :biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop

got to get that hustle on

you know!!!!!!!!


----------



## Classic Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## 8UWITH6

87 Regal Turbo Limited, needs dr side floorboard repair, trunk lid repair, right rear quarter panel repair, otherwise its nice and solid......... compared to the 57 I see you guys doing this car should be a piece of cake. Ill talk to pops see if hes ready to do something.


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 27 2009, 08:24 AM~15479898
> *Woody!!??  ^^^^^  lol
> Do you guys even BBQ at the u pick its????  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: No they are not cool they dont even have hot water to wash your hands.


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 26 2009, 07:58 PM~15475506
> *JJ'S in da house
> *


How about those ducks? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Oct 28 2009, 12:47 AM~15488997
> *:angry: No they are not cool they dont even have hot water to wash your hands.
> *


hahahaaa. :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Oct 27 2009, 11:53 PM~15489047
> *How about those ducks? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


how bout em bring them kids out this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop

Little bit of progress

Fixed all the rust damage on the rear of the frame first then started wrapping

Only one way to do it, Right!


----------



## 509Rider




----------



## WSL63

Old Man Yetti is such a bad ass............... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Oct 29 2009, 06:42 PM~15507764
> *Old Man Yetti is such a bad ass............... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


You are calling me old? You got a WHOLE head of grey hair and I don't have any. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 29 2009, 06:49 PM~15507842
> *You are calling me old? You got a WHOLE head of grey hair and I don't have any.  :biggrin:
> *


I dye mine gray............. :biggrin: You guys should plan on coming down for casper in febuary............


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Oct 29 2009, 06:53 PM~15507883
> *I dye mine gray............. :biggrin: You guys should plan on coming down for casper in febuary............
> *


I'll see if the boss wants to take the Caddy. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Oct 29 2009, 04:32 PM~15505216
> *Little bit of progress
> 
> Fixed all the rust damage on the rear of the frame first then started wrapping
> 
> Only one way to do it,  Right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking real good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 29 2009, 07:03 PM~15507980
> *looking real good bro :thumbsup:
> *


Finally feel like I'm making some progress on it.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Good work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Oct 29 2009, 08:17 PM~15508740
> *Good work homie  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you. :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Bring your asses ta casper ! Its gettin deep down here. :cheesy:


----------



## TWEEDY

Lookin GOOD Jamie. Keep up the badass work


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Oct 30 2009, 04:06 AM~15512178
> *Lookin GOOD Jamie. Keep up the badass work
> *


Thank you Tweedy. Hey Bob febuary really isn't usally good trailer towing weather. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 30 2009, 04:49 PM~15517021
> *Thank you Tweedy. Hey Bob febuary really isn't usally good trailer towing weather.  :biggrin:
> *


well jamie you don't have to bring a car.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Oct 31 2009, 10:38 AM~15521816
> *well jamie you don't have to bring a car.
> *


I have only been wanting to go for like 5 years now. 
:biggrin:
Forgot to take the camera AGAIN. :angry: I'm doing good to remember my name nowadays. :0


----------



## kc63drop

57' Frame is coming along


----------



## KANDI SALES

This is the new ID for King of Kandi sales.
Hit me up if you need anything

thanks


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Nov 3 2009, 08:40 AM~15547506
> *57'  Frame is coming along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice,,looks real good


----------



## timdog57

It looks ok I guess. :uh:










For a Yetti :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 3 2009, 11:54 AM~15548729
> *very nice,,looks real good
> *


Thanks Jason and Timmy. :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 3 2009, 10:58 AM~15548774
> *It looks ok I guess.  :uh:
> For a Yetti :biggrin:
> *



its doable


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 3 2009, 07:26 PM~15551885
> *its doable
> *


the yettie? :happysad:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 3 2009, 06:44 PM~15552608
> *the yettie? :happysad:
> *


Keep the **** stuff out of this topic. :biggrin:

There are more frame pics in the 57 topic.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 3 2009, 08:53 PM~15552724
> *Keep the **** stuff out of this topic.  :biggrin:
> 
> There are more frame pics in the 57 topic.
> *


he started it :biggrin:


----------



## little chris

i got sum caddy parts if you need them


----------



## KANDI SALES

Should have some more pics here in a little while,

stay tuned


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by yetti+Nov 3 2009, 05:53 PM~15552724-->
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the **** stuff out of this topic.  :biggrin:
> 
> There are more frame pics in the 57 topic.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 sup brother?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 06:44 PM~15553246
> *he started it  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KANDI SALES_@Nov 4 2009, 08:30 AM~15558597
> *Should have some more pics here in a little while,
> 
> stay tuned
> *


i hate to sound rude.... well actually that's what i shoot for most the time. but who are you? new member or new name? 

thanks for the order info in pm though


----------



## KANDI SALES

This is Woody, same guy, just organizing the sales dept so it will flow better


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KANDI SALES_@Nov 4 2009, 09:03 AM~15558835
> *This is Woody, same guy, just organizing the sales dept so it will flow better
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KANDI SALES

ttt


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Nov 3 2009, 09:40 AM~15547506
> *57'  Frame is coming along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN THIS DUDE IS BAD ASS


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 30 2009, 07:49 PM~15517021
> *Thank you Tweedy. Hey Bob febuary really isn't usally good trailer towing weather.  :biggrin:
> *



sissy lol ... :cheesy:


----------



## yetti

How you doing Tommy?

You need to stop by and see it in person Billy. :biggrin:

Hey Bob its not the drive that SCARES me. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Three Stage

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 5 2009, 06:21 PM~15574831
> *Hey Bob its not the drive that SCARES me.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


He's a yetti, he ain't scared of shit! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:wave:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 5 2009, 08:12 PM~15576005
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## chevyman

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: KC MUZZO


----------



## KANDI SALES

ttt


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

A group Of us are getting together for a Big Friday night cruise.We will be hitting the town Hard!!!!We are cruising,and then were posting at The snoop concert AtVODOO LOUNGE IN HARRAS CASINO.So bring your low lows,and your old skools,and lets burn deez KC STREETS Together.
we will be meeting up @ 7-8

Please call me for details....
Brock.
913-489-1580


----------



## Super Ray

jamie im tied of u bein on here takin all the credit for all of my work on all these frames and a armes
its real bullshit :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :wave:


----------



## showandgo

i have always been a fan of jaimies work, even though he is a cracker


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 7 2009, 03:34 PM~15592634
> *i have always been a fan of jaimies work, even though he is a cracker
> *


I perfer peckerwood. Thank you. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

sorry, so do i actually


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 7 2009, 07:18 PM~15593804
> *sorry, so do i actually
> *


Are are a fool. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Nov 3 2009, 08:40 AM~15547506
> *57'  Frame is coming along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


juss beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Detail detail detail :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Nov 8 2009, 08:54 AM~15597296
> *juss beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Detail detail detail :thumbsup:
> *


nothing but the best


----------



## yetti

Thanks guys. :biggrin: I'am getting a lot closer on the frame.


----------



## KANDI SALES

ttt


----------



## Big_Money

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Nov 3 2009, 08:40 AM~15547506
> *57'  Frame is coming along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS SOME CLEAN WORK...


----------



## KANDI SALES

ttt




Should have some more pics up around lunch time.


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KANDI SALES

ttt


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 8 2009, 09:43 AM~15597532
> *Thanks guys.  :biggrin: I'am getting a lot closer on the frame.
> *


my brother has been sitting on a mint 57 sport coup or whatever there called. I've been begging him to make it a lowrider. i think this topic has inspired him. 

he e mailed me this morning about finding pictures of a 57 on 13's :biggrin:


----------



## KANDI SALES

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

still have these for sale $2500 obo---maroon one has title runs and drives,brakes need work, 90's front and rear,has molded fleetwood panels, just put new doors on it,extra hood and doors for trim---blue one has no title runs and drives 
trades welcome


----------



## KANDI SALES




----------



## KANDI SALES

This is the driver side pocket undone 

















This is the passenger side done, what do you think?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

THATS NICE , LIKE THOSE SPRING POCKETS...


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 12 2009, 04:46 PM~15647021
> *THATS NICE , LIKE THOSE SPRING POCKETS...
> *


Thanks. If you get some time come by and see it. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 12 2009, 03:52 PM~15647064
> *Thanks. If you get some time come by and see it.  :biggrin:
> *


I JUST MIGHT... YALL ARE ONLY A FEW BLOCKS AWAY..


----------



## slangin cardboard

have not had time to hit upickit yet . got a buddy with a mazda all tore down i got him looking for his and then i can bringem down asap will need them dipped . can you sind them with a batch? will you need the uper and the lower? by the way a guy at work has a ranger that he would like to bag he would like to use my other bags and tank. tould him it will not be fast he is ok with it. can i send him your way? oh we got the hitch on and i went through a ball in about one night. kicks ass :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

The 57 frame is well you know BAD ASS.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Nov 12 2009, 10:24 PM~15650585
> *have not had time to hit upickit yet . got a buddy with a mazda all tore down i got him looking for his and then i can bringem down asap will need them dipped . can you sind them with a batch? will you need the uper and the lower? by the way a guy at work has a ranger that he would like to bag he would like to use my other bags and tank. tould him it will not be fast he is ok with it. can i send him your way?  oh we got the hitch on and i went through a ball in about one night. kicks ass :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Send him down. We just gave the 57 a-arms to the chromer today. :0


----------



## KANDI SALES

ttt


----------



## cutman

I will come see you this week fool :0


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Nov 14 2009, 09:47 AM~15663037
> *I will come see you this week fool :0
> *


Anytime sucka. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666

i'll be by monday to bring by a disposable camera to keep track of the work about to get done. also brett wants to know when you are going to pull the engine, he would like to come down and do a compression check before you do. give me a call.


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by KANDI SALES_@Nov 12 2009, 02:08 PM~15645043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: Your the man Jamie!!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 15 2009, 05:04 PM~15672373
> *i'll be by monday to bring by a disposable camera to keep track of the work about to get done. also brett wants to know when you are going to pull the engine, he would like to come down and do a compression check before you do. give me a call.
> *


Tell Brett the sooner the better. My phone took another shit Saturday so I can't call you.  I'll see you tomarrow.

Thanks everyone. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 15 2009, 04:04 PM~15672373
> *i'll be by monday to bring by a disposable camera to keep track of the work about to get done. also brett wants to know when you are going to pull the engine, he would like to come down and do a compression check before you do. give me a call.
> *


hit me up , you will be in my area , we can go get those panels from storage...


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 16 2009, 12:36 AM~15676056
> *hit me up , you will be in my area , we can go get those panels from storage...
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 15 2009, 11:08 PM~15676304
> *SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN :biggrin:
> *


i want to go see the 57 frame anyway, we can carpool! :biggrin:


----------



## Three Stage

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 16 2009, 12:44 AM~15676594
> *i want to go see the 57 frame anyway, we can carpool! :biggrin:
> *


Car pool??? Are we thinking of gas mileage now? 
I was thinking of building an e85 only motor... ...for going fast! :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by KANDI SALES_@Nov 12 2009, 04:15 PM~15646212
> *This is the driver side pocket undone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the passenger side done,  what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Really nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

I haven't had any time for the 57 cause I got another Caddy to work on. :biggrin:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 18 2009, 08:15 PM~15708028
> *I haven't had any time for the 57 cause I got another Caddy to work on.  :biggrin:
> *


Chris's


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Nov 18 2009, 09:08 PM~15708621
> *Chris's
> *


Yeah. When you coming by?


----------



## slangin cardboard

cutman dont let me see you on the blvd.


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Nov 18 2009, 11:48 PM~15710639
> *cutman dont let me see you on the blvd.
> *


y are you not at work? You need to come check out the progress on this roadster! & bring the bop guns


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 18 2009, 09:20 PM~15708784
> *Yeah. When you coming by?
> *


I came by this morning! You must of still been in bed. I seen a green van out front.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Nov 20 2009, 06:25 AM~15724414
> *I came by this morning!  You must of still been in bed.  I seen a green van out front.
> *


I was there. You should have called me. :biggrin:


----------



## cutman

what time u leaving


----------



## djdvl666

got batteries for sale. 8 used ones out of my lac. well taken care of and charged properly.


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 20 2009, 06:33 PM~15729943
> *got batteries  for sale. 8 used ones out of my lac. well taken care of and charged properly.
> *


pm sent


----------



## 816rider

if ENVIUS dont buy em...pm me the price homie...good to see your ride is in the shop! cant wait to see it! love them coupes!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 20 2009, 04:33 PM~15729943
> *got batteries  for sale. 8 used ones out of my lac. well taken care of and charged properly.
> *


i need 2....  that is, if you will split them from the bunch....


----------



## 816rider

i want some...i want some :angry:


----------



## slangin cardboard

Any body got some tulsa vids or pics. :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 27 2009, 08:24 AM~15479898
> *Woody!!??  ^^^^^  lol
> Do you guys even BBQ at the u pick its????  :biggrin:
> *


We going 2 SS BBQ at your spot. We will call it tricky town. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutman

> Woody!!?? ^^^^^ lol
> Do you guys even BBQ at the u pick its???? :biggrin:
> [/quot
> Me Scotty & JJ have drank a 30 pack one morning waiting for it to open! (go figure)
> 
> Remeber we woke that bum up at Truman rd and 435 and gave him that beer! Damn that made his day, and it was like 7 in the morning!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> Woody!!?? ^^^^^ lol
> Do you guys even BBQ at the u pick its???? :biggrin:
> [/quot
> Me Scotty & JJ have drank a 30 pack one morning waiting for it to open! (go figure)
> 
> Remeber we woke that bum up at Truman rd and 435 and gave him that beer! Damn that made his day, and it was like 7 in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 4 blocks away from my house, i like geting woke up at 7am to beer...
Click to expand...


----------



## cutman

What's Happoning?


----------



## yetti




----------



## chevyman

I SEE YA JAMIE,THAT SHIT LOOK NICE HOMIE KEEP IT UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Dec 1 2009, 09:46 PM~15839473
> *I SEE YA JAMIE,THAT SHIT LOOK NICE HOMIE KEEP IT UP :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Tyrone.


----------



## Super Ray

:twak: :twak:  :biggrin:   :cheesy: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

sick work,i hope i can be like you one day :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 2 2009, 08:22 PM~15851765
> *sick work,i hope i can be like you one day :biggrin:
> *


I will help you out. Find a better line of work. :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

What the fox is up man. :cheesy:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Dec 1 2009, 07:25 AM~15831471
> *What's Happoning?
> *


What the fox man :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Dec 2 2009, 09:28 PM~15852866
> *What the fox is up man. :cheesy:
> *


Whats up Jeremy? :biggrin: Hows the truck doing?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

very nice as usual


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 3 2009, 01:58 PM~15859879
> *very nice as usual
> *


X100 Great work Jamie!!


----------



## yetti

Thanks everyone. Have been real busy lately haven't had much time work on the frame.


----------



## slangin cardboard

> Whats up Jeremy? :biggrin: Hows the truck doing?
> Chillin found a new bed :biggrin: Didnt think that was going 2 happin any time fast. Try 2 be down this week wit da truck.


----------



## slangin cardboard

:uh:


> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 3 2009, 03:57 PM~15861587
> *Thanks everyone. Have been real busy lately haven't had much time work on the frame.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Awesome work....


----------



## yetti

I'll get some new pics up in the next couple of days. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Pics anyone? :biggrin: 
:0 
























Redid a set-up. Is getting fiberglass panels over bats and amps.








Car it is in. :biggrin: 

























Nice rag 61.


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 7 2009, 07:33 PM~15905106
> *Pics anyone? :biggrin:
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redid a set-up.  Is getting fiberglass panels over bats and amps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car it is in. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rag 61.
> *


OH YEAH


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Dec 7 2009, 10:31 PM~15906908
> *OH YEAH
> *


Where's them a-arms? :biggrin: Like I don't have enough to do already.


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 7 2009, 09:33 PM~15905106
> *Pics anyone? :biggrin:
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redid a set-up.  Is getting fiberglass panels over bats and amps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car it is in. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rag 61.
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

That ace is badass!


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 1 2009, 06:46 PM~15836570
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Feeling the pocket that shit looks sick as well as the entire frame


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Dec 9 2009, 08:24 PM~15930443
> *Feeling the pocket that shit looks sick as well as the entire frame
> *


Thanks. I'am still going to put a sleeve in there also. Still have a lot to do to it. 4 linked 9 inch with custom made coil pockets. Motor and tranny mounts also.


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 7 2009, 09:36 PM~15906998
> *Where's them a-arms? :biggrin:  Like I don't have enough to do already.
> *


Back of the truck. If snow melts I will see ya sat.if ya there. DAMM THE SNOWWWWWWWWWWWW s^^t sucks 2 work in.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Dec 9 2009, 09:09 PM~15931058
> *Back of the truck. If snow melts I will see ya sat.if ya there. DAMM THE SNOWWWWWWWWWWWW s^^t sucks 2 work in.
> *


I'll be there Saturday. Just call my cell to make sure. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 9 2009, 09:45 PM~15930704
> *Thanks. I'am still going to put a sleeve in there also. Still have a lot to do to it. 4 linked 9 inch with custom made coil pockets. Motor and tranny mounts also.
> *


i gave you a complex about that hole you cut didn't I. :cheesy: 

Shits looking real nice.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 9 2009, 09:28 PM~15931266
> *i gave you a complex about that hole you cut didn't I. :cheesy:
> 
> Shits looking real nice.
> *


No not really. :biggrin: Just figure I have did so much already why stop now.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 9 2009, 10:30 PM~15931296
> *No not really.  :biggrin:  Just figure I have did so much already why stop now.
> *


Thats exactly what gets me in trouble. I never know when enough is enough.


----------



## yetti

Here it is Danny.


----------



## KC Rider

very nice I will come check it out soon keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutman

Jamie - real talk how much time do you have in that frame with out hte 4 link and mods for the motor? For as much as you did (custom) it doesn't seem like much time!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Dec 11 2009, 05:01 PM~15951295
> *Jamie - real talk how much time do you have in that frame with out hte 4 link and mods for the motor?  For as  much as you did (custom) it doesn't seem like much time!
> *


I would say atleast 2 weeks easy. With 14 bodymounts it wasn't as easy as it looks.


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Nov 3 2009, 08:40 AM~15547506
> *57'  Frame is coming along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Dec 11 2009, 04:01 PM~15951295
> *Jamie - real talk how much time do you have in that frame with out hte 4 link and mods for the motor?  For as  much as you did (custom) it doesn't seem like much time!
> *


Real talk cutman how many ducks and chickens do you have on that farm, and how many more do you plan on having next year? And will they be rollin witch ya at the shows? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Dec 15 2009, 11:26 PM~15994222
> *Real talk cutman how many ducks and chickens do you have on that farm, and how many more do you plan on having next year? And will they be rollin witch ya at the shows? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

whaddup j

its boone doggy dog


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Dec 15 2009, 10:26 PM~15994222
> *Real talk cutman how many ducks and chickens do you have on that farm, and how many more do you plan on having next year? And will they be rollin witch ya at the shows? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You are one silly mofo. 

You ready for some pics Chris?


----------



## slangin cardboard

What up boone ? lets see some pics plz.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Dec 17 2009, 08:24 PM~16014261
> *What up boone ? lets see some pics plz.
> *


He hasn't said yes yet. :biggrin: You can just come by.


----------



## slangin cardboard




----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 16 2009, 08:50 AM~15996891
> *You are one silly mofo.
> 
> You ready for some pics Chris?
> *


yeah 

i need to bring you another camera

i was just joking about not posting them on here, your work deserves to be seen


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Dec 17 2009, 08:31 PM~16014331
> *yeah
> 
> i need to bring you another camera
> 
> i was just joking about not posting them on here, your work deserves to be seen
> *


I'll take some tomarrow and post them tomarrow night. :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 17 2009, 07:41 PM~16014432
> *I'll take some tomarrow and post them tomarrow night. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Dec 17 2009, 10:00 PM~16014655
> *:thumbsup:
> *



whaddup danny>?
\
had to do a little tweakin on the coupe


----------



## yetti

Some more frame work. :biggrin: 
























































The next redo.


----------



## ~~RED~~




----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Dec 18 2009, 04:20 PM~16022749
> *whaddup danny>?
> \
> had to do a little tweakin on the coupe
> *


keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Royalty

I thought the frame was rusting and I remembered the red floor. Where did the El Dog come from?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Dec 19 2009, 04:21 PM~16030737
> *I thought the frame was rusting and I remembered the red floor.  Where did the El Dog come from?
> *


Independence.


----------



## baggedout81

TTT

For some clean ass work outa KC


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 18 2009, 07:46 PM~16024022
> *
> *


Thanks everyone. Getting pretty busy nowadays.


----------



## yetti

Sad to see it go.  Somebody is getting a nice ace. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

This is just polished nickle. I'll post the pics of them chrome soon. :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

:thumbsup:


----------



## liljoefromkc

wuts goin on yetti?just seeing if u ever filled that postition for body and paint?name is joe came in and dropped off the resume.i know aint really a good time with the holidays right around the corner but please lmk.thanks in advances


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 20 2009, 03:14 PM~16038977
> *This is just polished nickle. I'll post the pics of them chrome soon. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like chrome 2 me shits going 2 bling when its done. :biggrin:


----------



## cutman

YO! What up?


----------



## slangin cardboard

THE UNHOLY IS IN DA HOUSE. LET IT SNOW LET IT RAIN IN THE END WE ALL SEE THE PAIN. IF YOU SHINE YA BESS TA GRIND OR SEE THE END OF TIME.


----------



## 816rider

hows that el dogg coming? i know ur done...right?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 25 2009, 06:18 AM~16085682
> *hows that el dogg coming? i know ur done...right?
> *


Not yet. Its getting real close though. Had alittle mishap yesterday. A piece of 3/16 decided to take half of a tooth from me. It hurt alittle and REALLY didn't help my appearance any. LoL


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 25 2009, 07:43 AM~16085804
> *Not yet. Its getting real close though. Had alittle mishap yesterday. A piece of 3/16 decided to take half of a tooth from me. It hurt alittle and REALLY didn't help my appearance any. LoL
> *


OUCH!!!!!!





MERRY X-MAS K.C.


----------



## Super Ray

jamie holler at brock he can hook u up

ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS IS MY 1 FRONT TOOTH :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :angel: :angel: :tears: :guns: :guns: :barf: :barf: hno:  :guns:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Super Ray_@Dec 25 2009, 03:14 PM~16088126
> *jamie holler at brock he can hook u up
> 
> ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS IS MY 1 FRONT TOOTH :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :angel:  :angel:  :tears:  :guns:  :guns:  :barf:  :barf:  hno:    :guns:
> *


Get me a gold one with a J in diamonds. Hell yeah.


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

Here u go jamie :biggrin: 








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I can fix u right up homie :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 25 2009, 09:43 AM~16085804
> *Not yet. Its getting real close though. Had alittle mishap yesterday. A piece of 3/16 decided to take half of a tooth from me. It hurt alittle and REALLY didn't help my appearance any. LoL
> *


that fuckin sucks bro! ...............about your tooth not your ugly mug :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Dec 25 2009, 06:43 PM~16089366
> *Here u go jamie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I can fix u right up homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its even on the right tooth. Lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 25 2009, 06:09 PM~16089486
> *Its even on the right tooth. Lol
> *


ANSWER MY PM MAYBE???


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 25 2009, 07:20 PM~16089551
> *ANSWER MY PM MAYBE???
> *


I'll do it now. Lol


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 25 2009, 06:43 AM~16085804
> *Not yet. Its getting real close though. Had alittle mishap yesterday. A piece of 3/16 decided to take half of a tooth from me. It hurt alittle and REALLY didn't help my appearance any. LoL
> *


that sucks :0


----------



## 816rider

yeah that sucks...like the homie said...just have Brock hook it up! :biggrin:


----------



## IRONHEAD

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 25 2009, 02:43 PM~16085804
> *Not yet. Its getting real close though. Had alittle mishap yesterday. A piece of 3/16 decided to take half of a tooth from me. It hurt alittle and REALLY didn't help my appearance any. LoL
> *


Pics or it didn't happen! 






Jk That sucks !


----------



## Stugots

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 25 2009, 06:18 AM~16085682
> *hows that el dogg coming? i know ur done...right?
> *


Let's not rush things


----------



## liljoefromkc

sorry to hear about ur tooth.i know ur really busy but a reply would be nice.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Dec 27 2009, 07:48 PM~16104451
> *sorry to hear about ur tooth.i know ur really busy but a reply would be nice.
> *


Sorry we don't really have enough paint and body work to hire anyone else right now. We are still trying to get our name out there. 
Jamie


----------



## D4LWoode

lol, I saw yetti at the grocery store, 

this is the second time ive seen him there and both times in the soup isle.
He always looks confused by the soup, lol.

Im talking to him, and im like, "Are you missing a fucking tooth?"

My friend, you are dangerously close to being in a trailer park with that tooth, lol

fucking kills me, all the years of riding vert and street and a piece of metal takes ya out.

sorry, i know its not funny but .......

ok, it does look pretty funny, 


COME ON BROCK, HOOK HIM UP!!!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 27 2009, 09:22 PM~16105408
> *lol, I saw yetti at the grocery store,
> 
> this is the second time ive seen him there and both times in the soup isle.
> He always looks confused by the soup, lol.
> 
> Im talking to him, and im like, "Are you missing a fucking tooth?"
> 
> My friend, you are dangerously close to being in a trailer park with that tooth, lol
> 
> fucking kills me, all the years of riding vert and street and a piece of metal takes ya out.
> 
> sorry, i know its not funny but .......
> 
> ok, it does look pretty funny,
> COME ON BROCK, HOOK HIM UP!!!
> *


Coming from the guy who HAS owned a Trans Am. Lol You can't always choose your destiny. I haven't ever lived in a trailor park and never will. I'm gonna break that traditon. Lol
P.S. I still got the wrong soup, you know I'm not eating that crap.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 27 2009, 10:34 PM~16105576
> *Coming from the guy who HAS owned a Trans Am. Lol You can't always choose your destiny. I haven't ever lived in a trailor park and never will. I'm gonna break that traditon. Lol
> *


I hear that. I've always said I'd rather be homeless somewhere that it's warm all year before I moved into a trailer park.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 25 2009, 09:43 AM~16085804
> *Not yet. Its getting real close though. Had alittle mishap yesterday. A piece of 3/16 decided to take half of a tooth from me. It hurt alittle and REALLY didn't help my appearance any. LoL
> *


I don't see how it could hurt it either. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 28 2009, 05:59 AM~16108905
> *I don't see how it could hurt it either.  :biggrin:
> *


That's true.


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 27 2009, 08:04 PM~16105217
> *Sorry we don't really have enough paint and body work to hire anyone else right now. We are still trying to get our name out there.
> Jamie
> *


i may know a painter who may need a vacation if you ever do need one :0 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 28 2009, 09:51 AM~16109416
> *i may know a painter who may need a vacation if you ever do need one :0  :biggrin:
> *


Man Detroit must be real bad if K.C. is a vacation. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Caddy frame is done, just needs some paint and re-assymbly. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

The Eldog trunk with a new rack and some hardlines. It's getting more hardlines tomarrow. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Getting some new paint. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 27 2009, 08:22 PM~16105408
> *lol, I saw yetti at the grocery store,
> 
> this is the second time ive seen him there and both times in the soup isle.
> He always looks confused by the soup, lol.
> 
> Im talking to him, and im like, "Are you missing a fucking tooth?"
> 
> My friend, you are dangerously close to being in a trailer park with that tooth, lol
> 
> fucking kills me, all the years of riding vert and street and a piece of metal takes ya out.
> 
> sorry, i know its not funny but .......
> 
> ok, it does look pretty funny,
> COME ON BROCK, HOOK HIM UP!!!
> *


X2 That go s for all of us. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Dec 31 2009, 07:45 PM~16148863
> *X2  That go s for all of us. :biggrin:
> *


I got it fixed so now I don't LOOK like it as much. :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

no gold ?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Jan 1 2010, 01:38 PM~16153312
> *no gold ?
> *


WT can't afford gold. Lol


----------



## slangin cardboard

F K DA SNOW IM DA GRINCH NOW WHAT I KILL WABBITS.


----------



## KC Rider

Got these if anyone is interested...$400


----------



## yetti

What's up Danny? 
I will be posting some more pics soon. 
Jeremy I got 1 of the lowers done, and its pretty.


----------



## Super Ray

fuck with me again 
it will be more then just one tooth 
playin that bullshit metal hit me it was super ray u better recognize bitch


DAM IT FEELS GOOD TO B A GANGSTA
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :rant: :rant: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## yetti

Some more pics. :biggrin: 
I forgot how much fun hardlines are.
















Here you go Jeremy. :biggrin: 
















Caddy getting closer.


----------



## slangin cardboard

AHHH YEA


----------



## D4LWoode

jeremy, stop spending money on that truck

your going to have people doing mini trucks again and me and jamie aren't going to grow our mullets back.

Yetti was BMXing it up saturday!!!


----------



## liljoefromkc

hardlines lookin rite.great work keep it up


----------



## Classic Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jan 11 2010, 10:08 AM~16253487
> *jeremy,  stop spending money on that truck
> 
> your going to have people doing mini trucks again and me and jamie aren't going to grow our mullets back.
> 
> Yetti was BMXing it up saturday!!!
> *


When we going again? And you know you miss your mullet. 

How's your car coming Tommy?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## KC Rider

:wave:


----------



## AndrewH

Whats new Kandy crew? things still looking good 


Yetti you bike? Used to be a pretty nice indoor park up that ways.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 11 2010, 08:47 PM~16259885
> *Whats new Kandy crew? things still looking good
> Yetti you bike? Used to be a pretty nice indoor park up that ways.
> *


Just started doing it again. If it was in K.C. It was Hardcore Sports. Woody owned it. Had a lot of good times there. 

What's up Danny?


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jan 11 2010, 09:08 AM~16253487
> *jeremy,  stop spending money on that truck
> 
> your going to have people doing mini trucks again and me and jamie aren't going to grow our mullets back.
> 
> Yetti was BMXing it up saturday!!!
> *


Its my gas saver. :biggrin: I could care less about what any body else thinks you should know that. Speeking of mullets you and ray hadem last year, And Im growing my skullit out for the winter . Will be coming out to the bike shop some time soon need some new pegs. :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 11 2010, 05:50 PM~16258486
> *When we going again?  And you know you miss your mullet.
> 
> How's your car coming Tommy?
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> *


stacking parts homie. i have more ambision than money  

checking out these builds gets me motivated though :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

Just dropping by checking up on my 57....


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 12 2010, 07:18 AM~16264488
> *stacking parts homie. i have more ambision than money
> 
> checking out these builds gets me motivated though  :cheesy:
> *


Thats good to hear. It will be badass when its done. :biggrin: 

Jason I haven't had much time to work on your 57 lately. :biggrin: getting real busy which is a good thing.


----------



## D4LWoode

lol

I got kids shoveling off the Lees Summit park today
and Damon is going to bobcat the rest tomorrow, should be ridable
by friday evening or saturday morning

can't wait to ride, love my bike,


----------



## liljoefromkc

yep hardcore sports wus the shit.woody even had Dennis McCoy there a couple times.those were the days.woody had the white six fo wagon.wut ever happen to that wagon woody?love the new one though.also seen ur new wagon in the new years lowrider mag at the kentucky individuals picnic also seen that sick red ls monte.keep on keepin on G.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 15 2010, 02:30 PM~16301756
> *yep hardcore sports wus the shit.woody even had Dennis McCoy there a couple times.those were the days.woody had the white six fo wagon.wut ever happen to that wagon woody?love the new one though.also seen ur new wagon in the new years lowrider mag at the kentucky individuals picnic also seen that sick red ls monte.keep on keepin on G.
> *


Wagon is the same car.


----------



## liljoefromkc

the one in the new lowrider magazine from jan. 2010.the wagon is not the same as the 64 white wagon that used to sit in front of hardcore sports.NOT THE SAME CAR.sorry i know for a fact its not the same.


----------



## liljoefromkc

so ur tellin me this is not woody next to his wagon?
















also did u not do the hydraulics on this monte ls?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 16 2010, 02:12 PM~16309993
> *so ur tellin me this is not woody next to his wagon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also did u not do the hydraulics on this monte ls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sorry the 64 wagon is Justins. Woodys 65 wagon was white and used to be down there. I helped with the rack but Dan did most of it himself.


----------



## D4LWoode

I know for a fact this is me, lol

same wagon, tons of work










yea, i miss my park but now there are free ones everywhere.
What did you ride back then?


----------



## liljoefromkc

oh boss sorry.i was told it was woody's.the monte ls hops like crazy.i have seen it all over the place.even in person.any new stuff around the shop?also quick question i heard the lowrider tour is coming this summer is that true?if so im lookin foward to it and will have my 50 out there.later g


----------



## liljoefromkc

i was a short mexican kid that skateboarded like crap and would come in every other week or so.i even remember ur shop in downtown kcmo.i beleive off 31st


----------



## D4LWoode




----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 16 2010, 02:43 PM~16310199
> *oh boss sorry.i was told it was woody's.the monte ls hops like crazy.i have seen it all over the place.even in person.any new stuff around the shop?also quick question i heard the lowrider tour is coming this summer is that true?if so im lookin foward to it and will have my 50 out there.later g
> *


Man you are confusing. :biggrin: That is Woody.


----------



## liljoefromkc

yea my bad for confusing the hell out of you.it is the 65 just could have swore someone else had a 64 wagon.so do u know if the lowrider tour is coming?


----------



## D4LWoode

This is me








this is my car


----------



## liljoefromkc

i know who u are woody.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 16 2010, 02:52 PM~16310268
> *yea my bad  for confusing the hell out of you.it is the 65 just could have swore someone  else had a 64 wagon.so do u know if the lowrider tour is coming?
> *


There was a white 64 wagon down there sometimes, it is Justins car.
They are saying they are coming at the end of July but it isnt set in stone so we will just have to wait and see. :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode

yea but ya got to love that pic, i made myself laugh,lol


----------



## liljoefromkc

i hope they do come cause they have not been here since 1997 20th anniversary tour


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 16 2010, 02:56 PM~16310294
> *i hope they do come cause they have not been here since 1997 20th anniversary tour
> *


They were here in 2001 also.
You are pretty funny looking Woody. :biggrin:


----------



## liljoefromkc

yea crazy pic.thanks for refreshing my bad memory guys


----------



## liljoefromkc

that is horrible i missed that 01 show.so still pretty close to ten years that they have not come.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 16 2010, 03:00 PM~16310321
> *that is horrible i missed that 01 show.so still pretty close to ten years that they have not come.
> *


Yep. :biggrin: Kansas City just don't have enough people doing it to make it profitable for them.


----------



## D4LWoode

man there are a ton of people 
rolling out now,


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 16 2010, 02:58 PM~16310305
> *They were here in 2001 also.
> You are pretty funny looking Woody. :biggrin:
> *


And 02.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Jan 16 2010, 03:48 PM~16310556
> *And 02.
> *


I think it was 02 only. It was just that one time.


----------



## slangin cardboard

KC is not good enuff 4 low rider mag.


----------



## Stugots

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Jan 17 2010, 11:44 AM~16316074
> *KC is not good enuff 4 low rider mag.
> *


These days it seems the other way around.


----------



## D4LWoode

hell yea, KC is doing it.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Stugots_@Jan 17 2010, 12:00 PM~16316149
> *These days it seems the other way around.
> *


What's up Curtis? Got a whole 5 posts you better slow down. Lol


----------



## Stugots

It's not a contest.....yay another one!


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 16 2010, 04:26 PM~16310773
> *I think it was 02 only. It was just that one time.
> *


Naw it was 01 and 02. Hopped in the pit when it was black and hopped out back when it was blue. The second year Billy had no lead at tall, the first year he had killer B's. :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Jan 17 2010, 03:10 PM~16316902
> *Naw it was 01 and 02.  Hopped in the pit when it was black and hopped out back when it was blue.  The second year Billy had no lead at tall, the first year he had killer B's. :biggrin:
> *


killer b's lol thats was billy and i lol :roflmao:


----------



## liljoefromkc

aint trying to mess ur thread up yetti.but do u guys think we got a good chance at lowrider coming?


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Jan 17 2010, 02:10 PM~16316902
> *Naw it was 01 and 02.  Hopped in the pit when it was black and hopped out back when it was blue.  The second year Billy had no lead at tall, the first year he had killer B's. :biggrin:
> *


yeah...I was going to say first year we entered the hop...second year I entered the show.  And billing had yellow flames or scallops??? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

2010 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS

March 7, 2010 - Phoenix, AZ - Arizona State Fair 
June 6, 2010 - San Bernardino, CA - National Orange Show
July 11, 2010 - Denver, CO - Denver Coliseum
October 10, 2010 - Las Vegas, NV - Cashman Center



**Sanctioned Shows - LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE - odbentertainment.com (719) 406-7838

March 21, 2010 - San Diego, California (QUALCOMM STADIUM)
April 11, 2010 - Tampa, Florida (FLORIDA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
May 2, 2010 - Albuquerque, New Mexico (NEW MEXICO STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
May 30, 2010 - Chicago, Illinois (HAWTHORNE PARK)
TBA - Seattle, WA (TBA)
TBA - Kansas City MO (KEMPER ARENA)
TBA - Dallas, Texas (TEXAS STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Vallejo, California (SOLANO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Indianapolis, IN (INDIANA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Pueblo, Colorado (COLORADO STATE FAIR)


TBA-Kemper :x:


----------



## D4LWoode

I thought Kemper was falling down or something...

wonder what it will cost to enter, Im poor, I may be parking lot pimpin!


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Jan 17 2010, 02:10 PM~16316902
> *Naw it was 01 and 02.  Hopped in the pit when it was black and hopped out back when it was blue.  The second year Billy had no lead at tall, the first year he had killer B's. :biggrin:
> *


tell em k j tell em shit i was young at tall :roflmao:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 18 2010, 09:25 AM~16324900
> *yeah...I was going to say first year we entered the hop...second year I entered the show.    And billing had yellow flames or scallops???  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I made it into the mag with them yellow flames Yehaww


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jan 18 2010, 01:57 PM~16327126
> *I made it into the mag with them yellow flames Yehaww
> *


I think I only saw that video once....but I still love saying no lead at tall. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jan 16 2010, 02:43 PM~16310198
> *I know for a fact this is me, lol
> 
> same wagon, tons of work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea, i miss my park but now there are free ones everywhere.
> What did you ride back then?
> *


Yep thats the park I was thinking of, never made it up there, always wanted tn the rare occasion that I drove 6 hours to ride, we would go to the old ramp riders in Stl. I know, free parks poppin up everywhere,now that I don't have time to ride


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 18 2010, 03:14 PM~16327919
> *Yep thats the park I was thinking of, never made it up there, always wanted tn the rare occasion that I drove 6 hours to ride, we would go to the old ramp riders in Stl. I know, free parks poppin up everywhere,now that I don't have time to ride
> *


Yeah I had a lot of fun at Woodys park. Rampriders was fun also. I can't wait to get back into it.


----------



## Classic Customs

just stoping by for motivation


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 18 2010, 06:24 PM~16329882
> *just stoping by for motivation
> *


I'll try to get some new pics tomarrow Tommy.


----------



## Classic Customs

:thumbsup:  you tha man. whats the king of kandi shirts selling for. i may pick up a couple more


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 18 2010, 07:11 PM~16330460
> *:thumbsup:    you tha man. whats the king of kandi shirts selling for. i may pick up a couple more
> *


What size do you need. I'll just send you a couple if I have that size. Just to say thanks for the business. 
Jamie


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 18 2010, 06:17 PM~16330533
> *What size do you need. I'll just send you a couple if I have that size. Just to say thanks for the business.
> Jamie
> *


xL is the size you sent me before you sure though man. i dont care to pay. heck you gotta eat to bro. 

they make good car show shirts, send me a little stack of buisness cards to. people always asking about who you guys are


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 18 2010, 07:32 PM~16330735
> *xL is the size you sent me before you sure though man. i dont care to pay. heck you gotta eat to bro.
> 
> they make good car show shirts, send me a little stack of buisness cards to. people always asking about who you guys are
> *


I got ya.


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 18 2010, 06:37 PM~16330796
> *I got ya.
> *


thanks bro. that means alot. your one cool mofo


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 18 2010, 03:47 PM~16328838
> *Yeah I had a lot of fun at Woodys park. Rampriders was fun also. I can't wait to get back into it.
> *


Its about time. :biggrin:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Jan 18 2010, 09:37 PM~16332723
> *Its about time. :biggrin:
> *


You 2 old farts are gonna hurt yourselves


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jan 19 2010, 07:27 AM~16336759
> *You 2 old farts are gonna hurt yourselves
> *


You aint far behind. :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jan 19 2010, 06:27 AM~16336759
> *You 2 old farts are gonna hurt yourselves
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 12 2010, 09:22 AM~16264749
> *Just dropping by checking up on my 57....
> *


yeah i was about to ask how my convertable was coming along?


----------



## Westside Mint 76

:wave:


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Jan 7 2010, 10:19 PM~16219899
> *Got these if anyone is interested...$400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


have these sold yet ?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 18 2010, 06:17 PM~16330533
> *What size do you need. I'll just send you a couple if I have that size. Just to say thanks for the business.
> Jamie
> *


i want one....


----------



## ghettodreams

me too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## liljoefromkc

wut up yetti?ne new pics of progress around the shop?


----------



## yetti

Thanks everyone for checking in. I will take some more pics tomarrow.


----------



## showandgo

liar............but can i get a job


----------



## SHORTDOG 62

Man you guys keep talking all this bike stuff I'm gonna get my condor back out :biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop

THE KING AT WORK JUST THE EPOXY COAT


----------



## D4LWoode

holy shit


someone is working!


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 18 2010, 10:25 AM~16324900
> *yeah...I was going to say first year we entered the hop...second year I entered the show.    And billing had yellow flames or scallops???  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Jan 23 2010, 04:50 AM~16383799
> *THE KING AT WORK JUST THE EPOXY COAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

Few more pics. :biggrin: 








































Caddy getting ready for makeover.


----------



## yetti

Other Caddy getting alot closer also. :biggrin: 
























Getting some bite in the trunk. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i assume your closed today?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 23 2010, 02:52 PM~16386468
> *i assume your closed today?
> *


Usally there from 6 till noon on Saturdays. Had a birthday party today. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 21 2010, 09:02 AM~16361838
> *liar............but can i get a job
> *


You couldnt work in a shop this small. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

shit all i need is one booth, but 2 is better lololol


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 23 2010, 03:52 PM~16386467
> *Other Caddy getting alot closer also. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting some bite in the trunk. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


double pumping the caddy ?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Jan 23 2010, 05:11 PM~16387480
> *double pumping  the caddy ?
> *


Do you really have a choice with a 425 under the hood? He just wants a fun street car, double is more fun and less problems.


----------



## dlinehustler

Looking good Jamie! :thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 24 2010, 04:38 PM~16395897
> *Looking good Jamie!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## yetti

Thanks Ted and Ryan. I've been slipping on the pics lately.


----------



## yetti

Lets do alittle before and after. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Another. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti




----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 24 2010, 07:52 PM~16397365
> *Lets do alittle before and after. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Show Off............... :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jan 24 2010, 09:01 PM~16398202
> *Show Off............... :boink:  :biggrin:
> *


Just trying to educate people correctly. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Whats up Rob? Hows it going over in the DOT? :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

Good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster

looking good


----------



## cutman

Hello
:wow:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Jan 23 2010, 01:17 PM~16385821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Come over to thw wicked side!


----------



## cutman

:wow:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jan 25 2010, 09:23 PM~16410266
> *Hello
> :wow:
> *


What's up bill?


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 25 2010, 09:26 PM~16410310
> *What's up bill?
> *


Just watchin porn! Ya know? :cheesy:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jan 25 2010, 09:28 PM~16410325
> *Just watchin porn!  Ya know? :cheesy:
> *


Too much info. Lol


----------



## djdvl666

b down n d morning


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jan 25 2010, 09:39 PM~16410457
> *b down n d morning
> *


Cool.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jan 25 2010, 08:39 PM~16410457
> *b down n d morning
> *


come pick me up on the way.... i need noids.... :cheesy:


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 25 2010, 10:47 PM~16410581
> *come pick me up on the way.... i need noids.... :cheesy:
> *


still got them panels?
ill call u innthe morn.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jan 25 2010, 08:56 PM~16410736
> *still got them panels?
> ill call u innthe morn.
> *


:yes: i took them to my other house, just 4 blocks away, ill pm you my new number...


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by cutman+Jan 25 2010, 09:25 PM~16410296-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ghettodreams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jan 23 2010, 01:17 PM~16385821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Come over to thw wicked side!
> [/b]
Click to expand...

 :rimshot: 


:roflmao: Billy you's a fool.


----------



## cutman

> Come over to thw wicked side!


 :rimshot: 
:roflmao: Billy you's a fool.
[/quote]
CHECK THAT FACE BOOK PAGE WHITE BOY!


----------



## big pimpin

> :rimshot:
> :roflmao: Billy you's a fool.


CHECK THAT FACE BOOK PAGE WHITE BOY!
[/quote]


Uhhh ohhhh... :happysad: Lol


----------



## cutman

HELLO


----------



## yetti

Quit putting gas on the fire.


----------



## cutman

HELLO


----------



## liljoefromkc

ttt for yetti.thanks for all the info and help from u and the homies at the shop.im sure i will get my hands on a set up before the summer so i can ride true og style.later g


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 27 2010, 07:33 PM~16432360
> *ttt for yetti.thanks for all the info and help from u and the homies at the shop.im sure i will get my hands on a set up before the summer so i can ride true og style.later g
> *


cool bro, if i run across anything ill pm you on here. nice to put a face to a name. just keep searchin on here, youll find more when cruisin season picks back up


----------



## liljoefromkc

yep yep.i hope i get one i found quite abit of stuff on here im just gonna have to piece one together.


----------



## cutman

Thanks for that info Bro! Im getting the steel from them again! :roflmao:


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jan 28 2010, 09:56 PM~16445313
> *Thanks for that info Bro!  Im getting the steel from them again!  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 26 2010, 05:45 PM~16420272
> *Quit putting gas on the fire. Lol
> *


FIRE FIRE uhh huhu


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Jan 28 2010, 10:20 PM~16445609
> *FIRE FIRE uhh huhu
> *


what up jj ,


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Whats good K.C. :wave:


----------



## liljoefromkc

ttt wut up?ne thing new?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jan 29 2010, 06:21 AM~16449278
> *Whats good K.C.  :wave:
> *


Just building Lowriders. How you doing Randy?


----------



## ghettodreams

What up Chad :wave:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 29 2010, 06:11 PM~16453933
> *Just building Lowriders. How you doing Randy?
> *


Cold as fuck. Cant wait till spring!

You guys gonna try to make it to the picnic this year?

Uce is having their regional picnic the day after ours in our city!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jan 29 2010, 08:32 PM~16455767
> *Cold as fuck. Cant wait till spring!
> 
> You guys gonna try to make it to the picnic this year?
> 
> Uce is having their regional picnic the day after ours in our city!
> *


Did you guys settle on a date?


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jan 25 2010, 10:25 PM~16410296
> *Come over to thw wicked side!
> *


you mean pro hopper?

seems to be the MAGIC everyones ta;kin bout


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jan 29 2010, 10:37 PM~16457056
> *you mean pro hopper?
> 
> seems to be the MAGIC everyones ta;kin bout
> *


When I had that Cutlas I didnt know who the white boys where I was young as hell and had Lona's back in them days Didn't even know what pro hopper was :roflmao:


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jan 30 2010, 02:43 PM~16461094
> *When I had that Cutlas I didnt know who the white boys where I was young as hell and had Lona's back in them days  Didn't even know what pro hopper was :roflmao:
> *


them white boys lol


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Jan 30 2010, 05:32 PM~16462282
> *them white boys lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 29 2010, 10:20 PM~16456220
> *Did you guys settle on a date?
> *


Yeah, 7/31/10. The last Sat. in July.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jan 31 2010, 08:23 PM~16471404
> *Yeah, 7/31/10. The last Sat. in July.
> *


They are still saying the 25th for the lowrider show here, but we will see. :biggrin: I would love to go to your guys picnic. Just have to see what happens.


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 31 2010, 07:29 PM~16471463
> *They are still saying the 25th for the lowrider show here, but we will see. :biggrin:  I would love to go to your guys picnic. Just have to see what happens.
> *


SO THERE IS HOPE FOR THE SHOW! :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 31 2010, 08:31 PM~16471476
> *SO THERE IS HOPE FOR THE SHOW! :biggrin:
> *


We will see what happens. Picnics are still WAY better than shows to me. :biggrin:


----------



## liljoefromkc

is this picnic local?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 31 2010, 08:56 PM~16471715
> *is this picnic local?
> *


If you consider 10 hours away local? :biggrin:


----------



## liljoefromkc

oh sorry i thought u were talkin of a picnic that was local.i wanted to know how much do them fat cylinders from pitbull go for?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 31 2010, 09:23 PM~16472003
> *oh sorry i thought u were talkin of a picnic that was local.i wanted to know how much do them fat cylinders from pitbull go for?
> *


What size? I will have to call and find out.


----------



## liljoefromkc

wut wus u sayin 2 inch for an aircraft setup with two pesco 777s in my 50 fleetline deluxe.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 31 2010, 09:28 PM~16472059
> *wut wus u sayin 2 inch for an aircraft setup with two pesco 777s in my 50 fleetline deluxe.
> *


I mean what size as in 8's or 6' length.


----------



## yetti

Whats up Jay? Hows it going in the Lou?


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 31 2010, 08:31 PM~16472105
> *I mean what size as in 8's or 6' length.
> *


both just to know how much they run.thanks appreciate the help


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 31 2010, 09:36 PM~16472151
> *both just to know how much they run.thanks appreciate the help
> *


I'll find out tomarrow.


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 31 2010, 07:58 PM~16471733
> *If you consider 10 hours away local? :biggrin:
> *


not local for me...need a trailer and shit...gotta 85' saab for trade!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jan 31 2010, 10:17 PM~16472702
> *not local for me...need a trailer and shit...gotta 85' saab for trade!
> *


Just drive the GOB.. :biggrin: Would cost 500 in gas. :0


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 31 2010, 09:19 PM~16472733
> *Just drive the GOB..    :biggrin: Would cost 500 in gas. :0
> *


i might! its in your hands... :worship:


----------



## Three Stage

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jan 31 2010, 11:14 PM~16473454
> *i might! its in your hands... :worship:
> *


Now you ARE in trouble! J/K :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

thanks jamie :thumbsup:


----------



## liljoefromkc

wut up yetti?did u find out how much them cylinders are?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Feb 2 2010, 03:17 PM~16490035
> *thanks jamie  :thumbsup:
> *


I'll take that as you got them today. No problem Tommy. 

Joe I will call now and find out.


----------



## yetti

Some new uppers for the Caddy. :biggrin: 
















The paint on this is badass.


----------



## liljoefromkc

thanks for info appreciate ur help.now need price for 6's.please and thanks.also x2 paint and patterns look sick.who did the paint?someone local?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 2 2010, 09:08 PM~16493789
> *thanks for info appreciate ur help.now need price for 6's.please and thanks.also x2 paint and patterns look sick.who did the paint?someone local?
> *


He said he had some 6's that he could do alittle cheaper. No it was painted in Cali. I haven't ever seen anyone around here do paint like that.


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 2 2010, 06:55 PM~16492946
> *Some new uppers for the Caddy. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The paint on this is badass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that paint is sicc as fucc! i def aint seen a paintjob like it from here...beautiful fuccing car right ther :thumbsup:


----------



## cutman

Did you take a pic of the A-arm before you started this morning?


----------



## liljoefromkc

ttt wut up yetti?


----------



## Super Ray

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## cutman

Yetti! I got them tires today! Thanks fool!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Feb 3 2010, 07:15 PM~16503388
> *Yetti!  I got them tires today!  Thanks fool!
> *


I try to help sometimes. Lol


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 3 2010, 08:01 PM~16503907
> *I try to help sometimes. Lol
> *


You got me motivated for a couple days!


----------



## Three Stage

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 2 2010, 07:55 PM~16492946
> *Some new uppers for the Caddy. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Another fine job by Super Yetti! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## liljoefromkc

wut up yetti?ne thing new?


----------



## yetti

Caddy is done other than waiting for batteries.
















Proper now. No switchbox. :biggrin:


----------



## Rolling Chevys

:yes:


----------



## yetti

Here is one of the uppers for Jeremy's Mazda. :biggrin: 
















Before and after.


----------



## yetti

Pitbull Pumps ready for some abuse. :biggrin: 
















Davey's Lincoln getting fixed. :cheesy: 








I DID NOT DO THE SETUP, just getting it working again. Wasn't much fun to work on. :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 6 2010, 02:44 PM~16532117
> *Davey's Lincoln getting fixed. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DID NOT DO THE SETUP,  just getting it working again.  Wasn't much fun to work on. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Never seen this car before, he ever bring it out?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 6 2010, 03:02 PM~16532638
> *Never seen this car before, he ever bring it out?
> *


It is from out West. It will be around this summer for sure.


----------



## D4LWoode

Stop encouraging Jeremy!!!!

Your going to have him rolling with Victor all mini trucked out.

lol

I swear Victor's truck has a Flux Capacitor, cause it looks like it travel through time from 1988!


HATE!!!!!!!!


----------



## liljoefromkc

nice progress on that lac.how many switches did it have?also wut batteries are goin in and wut do u recommend on batteries?like any specific company or brand?or someone around town to get good batteries from?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 8 2010, 09:58 AM~16548041
> *Stop encouraging Jeremy!!!!
> 
> Your going to have him rolling with Victor all mini trucked out.
> 
> lol
> 
> I swear Victor's truck has a Flux Capacitor,  cause it looks like it travel through time from 1988!
> HATE!!!!!!!!
> *


Quit hating. Jeremy is the only one mini-truckin on 13's. Lol. Victor has 17x9's and is way more mimi-truck size. 

Joe we us Deka group 31's from Wholesale Battery.


----------



## ghettodreams

how's the paint come n on that 4 door lac ?


----------



## iixxvmmii

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Feb 8 2010, 06:53 PM~16551768
> *how's  the paint come n on that 4 door lac ?
> *


x2


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Feb 8 2010, 05:53 PM~16551768
> *how's  the paint come n on that 4 door lac ?
> *


I don't know what you guys are talking about. Lol It's paint so it aint happening fast.


----------



## iixxvmmii

lol... 
he puttin any ghost grapics in it or pin stripping? Or just basic black?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Feb 8 2010, 06:58 PM~16552380
> *lol...
> he puttin any ghost grapics in it or pin stripping? Or just basic black?
> *


He doesn't do anything basic. Lol


----------



## kc63drop

ITS GOING TO BE KANDI BLACK WITH RED STRIPE... ITS GOING TO BE MY SONS 16 B DAY CAR...


----------



## big pimpin

A bow painted on top!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Feb 8 2010, 08:01 PM~16553020
> *ITS GOING TO BE KANDI BLACK WITH RED STRIPE... ITS GOING TO BE MY SONS 16 B DAY CAR...
> *


thanks dad!


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 8 2010, 03:32 PM~16551098
> *Quit hating. Jeremy is the only one mini-truckin on 13's. Lol. Victor has 17x9's and is way more mimi-truck size.
> 
> Joe we us Deka group 31's from Wholesale Battery.
> *


wholesale off kansas ave and 7th street?just makin sure i know wut place ur talkin about.thanks though.ne thing new?found a set of pesco 777 i might be puttin in my 50.can u get fittings,slowdowns,checks or ne thing like that for my aircraft setup?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 9 2010, 02:51 PM~16561570
> *wholesale off  kansas ave and 7th street?just makin sure i know wut place ur talkin about.thanks though.ne thing new?found a set of pesco 777 i might be puttin in my 50.can u get fittings,slowdowns,checks or ne thing like that for my aircraft setup?
> *


That's the place. I can get any fitting you want. But most people use aircraft slowdowns and checkvalves. I don't know where to get those.


----------



## liljoefromkc

coo thanks.


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Feb 8 2010, 07:01 PM~16553020
> *ITS GOING TO BE KANDI BLACK WITH RED STRIPE... ITS GOING TO BE MY SONS 16 B DAY CAR...*



:wow: :thumbsup: 

thats cool.


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 8 2010, 08:58 AM~16548041
> *Stop encouraging Jeremy!!!!
> 
> Your going to have him rolling with Victor all mini trucked out.
> 
> lol
> 
> I swear Victor's truck has a Flux Capacitor,  cause it looks like it travel through time from 1988!
> HATE!!!!!!!!
> *


MAZDA TRUCK, 13'' ,and a 20'' on some SKYWAY TUFFS  and still riden a 44 tooth . B666H WHAT.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Feb 9 2010, 10:15 PM~16567002
> *MAZDA TRUCK, 13'' ,and a 20'' on some SKYWAY TUFFS   and still riden a 44 tooth .  B666H WHAT.
> *


When you gonna grow the rat-tail out again? LoL


----------



## slangin cardboard

Just as soon as you get that custom spinning tooth azz hole. bwahahahahahahahahahahahahah. :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode

Jeremy is scared to grow it back, too easy for people to pull it at baseball games!!!

And I can actually get Skyway Tuff 2's but they are pricey, which i don't get, they are not good for anything but retro bike builds

man, you should come update your ride, Jamie's bike is pretty sick. Man I had Zack Hinton in here a few days ago, Should be a great year for Bikes and Lowriders.


----------



## liljoefromkc

wut up yetti?have u guys finished up that 4 door lac yet?(black with patterns and murals)i beleive u guys wus repaiting.also wut u guys doin to the 63 drop?


----------



## D4LWoode

Holy crap!!! is that a yetti in 1988!!!


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fiKWoAMIUEM&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fiKWoAMIUEM&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 12 2010, 08:55 AM~16591915
> *Holy crap!!!  is that a yetti in 1988!!!
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fiKWoAMIUEM&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fiKWoAMIUEM&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


If I only knew then what I know now. Lol I don't think I would want to be 16 again.


----------



## D4LWoode

Yea! Don't crave your 5's


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 12 2010, 12:57 PM~16593818
> *Yea!  Don't crave your 5's
> *


They feel better that way and you can pump the landing. No ****. Lol


----------



## liljoefromkc

wut up?ne thing new?progress on builds


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 12 2010, 06:10 PM~16596089
> *wut up?ne thing new?progress on builds
> *


There's always progress just forget the camera all the time. Lol


----------



## yetti

Hey Mr. Johnson your a-arms will be done Monday.


----------



## slangin cardboard

coo :cheesy: now if I can get some free time Ill just click my heels and It will be all gravy.


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 12 2010, 07:55 AM~16591915
> *Holy crap!!!  is that a yetti in 1988!!!
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fiKWoAMIUEM&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fiKWoAMIUEM&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


I miss the raytown ramp days . Those were some of the best times. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Feb 12 2010, 09:40 PM~16597893
> *coo                      :cheesy: now if I can get some free time Ill just click my heels and It will be all gravy.
> *


Ok Dorthy. Lol


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Feb 12 2010, 09:42 PM~16597908
> *I miss the raytown ramp days . Those were some of the best times. :biggrin:
> *


Had a lot of good times there. Were you there when I packed the potato gun with hotdog buns and shot that kid with it. I'm going to hell. Lol


----------



## slangin cardboard

Oh shit I was going 2 say that lol. His name was hot dog after that, he was from brents house or something.


----------



## D4LWoode

"i lost my diameld ear ring!"

Classic Thorne over there.

When you think of true poverty that was brents house, 
no front door, fleas and your friend sells crack to your mom and tells you how she pays for it.


Man I need to get to work, I don't ever want to be poor, lol!


Jeremy, come hook up a ride, there are a lot of folks riding this summer, its going to be great.
old man crew!!!


----------



## cutman

I seen that Linc at the shop this morning! What was you up to?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Feb 13 2010, 04:38 PM~16603368
> *I seen that Linc at the shop this morning!  What was you up to?
> *


I work every Saturday.


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 13 2010, 07:56 PM~16604618
> *I work every Saturday.
> *


Are you done with the 2 door caddy yet


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Feb 13 2010, 10:58 PM~16605956
> *Are you done with the 2 door caddy yet
> *


Just waiting on batteries.


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 2 2010, 08:10 PM~16493816
> *He said he had some 6's that he could do alittle cheaper.  No it was painted in Cali.  I haven't ever seen anyone around here do paint like that.
> *


I dont know about that. Blas's Monte SS chop top had some crazy paint back in the day! Good chatin it up with you Jamie. Gonna talk to your boss and get somethin worked out! :wow:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Feb 14 2010, 09:54 PM~16613363
> *I dont know about that. Blas's Monte SS chop top had some crazy paint back in the day! Good chatin it up with you Jamie. Gonna talk to your boss and get somethin worked out! :wow:
> *


Still working on the setup price for you. :biggrin:


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Feb 14 2010, 08:54 PM~16613363
> *I dont know about that. Blas's Monte SS chop top had some crazy paint back in the day! Good chatin it up with you Jamie. Gonna talk to your boss and get somethin worked out! :wow:
> *


x2.wus there ne lowriders at the world of wheels?does ne one know?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 15 2010, 12:46 PM~16618233
> *x2.wus there ne lowriders at the world of wheels?does ne one know?
> *


I heard there were a couple but I didn't go so I don't who's they were.


----------



## slangin cardboard

YEAH a few ,the flaked out delta , 2 bombs, some white impala with a pull back rag and I think a lona n sons set up. The best cars and trucks were back ln da rat rod section. The mother-n-law got us in free and all the root beer we could drink. That new TA kicks the shit out of the new camaro. :biggrin:


----------



## Three Stage

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Feb 15 2010, 09:56 PM~16622947
> *YEAH a few ,the flaked out delta , 2 bombs, some white impala with a pull back rag and I think a lona n sons set up. The best cars and trucks were back ln da rat rod section. The mother-n-law got us in free and all the root beer we  could drink. That new TA kicks the shit out of the new camaro. :biggrin:
> *


Yo J, the red is showing on your neck again! :biggrin: 

Yeah, there wasn't much in the lowrider department but it was a good show anyway. I was there all week. :wow:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> Yo J, the red is showing on your neck again! :biggrin:
> 
> Yeah, there wasn't much in the lowrider department but it was a good show anyway. I was there all week. :wow:
> [/quote Some times it happins :biggrin:


----------



## Three Stage

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard+Feb 16 2010, 09:07 PM~16633991-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Three Stage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 16 2010, 09:01 AM~16627647
> *
> Yo J, the red is showing on your neck again!  :biggrin:
> 
> Yeah, there wasn't much in the lowrider department but it was a good show anyway.  I was there all week.  :wow:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Some times it happins :biggrin:
> [/b]
Click to expand...

Born and inbred!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Davey's car cleans up nicely. :biggrin: 
















Boone's is almost ready for lift off.








Here's Jeremy's a-arms all done for the mazda.  








And finally a few pics for Jay. :0


----------



## yetti




----------



## liljoefromkc

thanks for the updates yetti.quick questions.how long do the 31 series batteries last til i got to charge them up and do u guys get them for a cheaper price then $110 a batt.or is that the same thing u guys pay for them?


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 17 2010, 05:47 PM~16642316
> *Davey's car cleans up nicely. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boone's is almost ready for lift off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Jeremy's a-arms all done for the mazda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally a few pics for Jay. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ghettodreams

how long has he had the town car ?


----------



## 816rider

much props to the yetti! :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Feb 17 2010, 07:24 PM~16643876
> *much props to the yetti! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks guys. It just depends how much you hit the switch Joe. That's pretty much the same price on batts. You can get ones with less CCA's for around 70. 

Got both sides of the frame welded today Jay. And one side grinded down. Early next week it should be done.


----------



## 816rider

did boones bats come in?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Feb 17 2010, 07:33 PM~16643971
> *did boones bats come in?
> *


No not yet. Trying to get on the front tomarrow. Then the trunk.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Feb 17 2010, 07:08 PM~16643645
> *how long has he had the town car ?
> *


He's only had it like a month or so Rob. When you coming by for that shirt?


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 17 2010, 08:44 PM~16644088
> *He's only had it like a month or so Rob. When you coming by for that shirt?
> *


saturday homie , unless u work till 5:30 or 6


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 17 2010, 06:37 PM~16644021
> *No not yet. Trying to get on the front tomarrow. Then the trunk.
> *


thats awesome! looks like your bustin shit out! davy an mike said shit looks dope! i gave lil chris those panels tonight...it shouldnt take him long...dont forget i gott put that shit back in before you start trunk! :0


----------



## CP

I love that 70's coupe. I have always wanted one.

You guys are turning out some REAL nice stuff!!


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 17 2010, 08:06 PM~16645154
> *I love that 70's coupe. I have always wanted one.
> 
> You guys are turning out some REAL nice stuff!!
> *


yes sir! the yetti turns it out! :wow: like a spinnin tooth! :biggrin: now thats custom!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 17 2010, 09:06 PM~16645154
> *I love that 70's coupe. I have always wanted one.
> 
> You guys are turning out some REAL nice stuff!!
> *


Thanks Chris. I'm gonna try to make to your guys picnic this year.


----------



## Stugots

I havn't even gotten a chance to call around for the fusebox/headlight. Make me a list of everything that p.o.s. needs and let me know what you come up with too; i'm busy as hell lately.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Stugots_@Feb 17 2010, 09:28 PM~16645447
> *I havn't even gotten a chance to call around for the fusebox/headlight. Make me a list of everything that p.o.s. needs and let me know what you come up with too; i'm busy as hell lately.
> *


Little Roberts auto salvage has two 99's and they said 50 bucks for the fuse panal with the wires. They didn't have any headlights.


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 17 2010, 08:39 PM~16645618
> *Little Roberts auto salvage has two 99's and they said 50 bucks for the fuse panal with the wires. They didn't have any headlights.
> *


Funk little roberts


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Feb 17 2010, 06:24 PM~16643876
> *much props to the yetti! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## liljoefromkc

not too switch happy.just a cruiser got ten switches and want to slim down to 2 or 4.wut do i need to do?rewire and take out a couple solenoids?got 4 batteries and wut would i only need two?i will get pic of whole setup if that helps.will post tom. or sat.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 18 2010, 05:38 PM~16653847
> *not too switch happy.just a cruiser got ten switches and want to slim down to 2 or 4.wut do i need to do?rewire and take out a couple solenoids?got 4 batteries and wut would i only need two?i will get pic of whole setup if that helps.will post tom. or sat.
> *


You would just have to rewire the switches only. You still need all the solenoids. If you only run 2 batteries it won't be near as fast. Pics would help also. If you only did 2 switches you would only beable to do front to back. I would do 4 and do front, back, and side to side.


----------



## liljoefromkc

thanks.might want to do only 2 with front and back will post pics as soon as i can.


----------



## ghettodreams

u gona be at the shop 2 marrow`?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Feb 19 2010, 08:56 PM~16666363
> *u gona be at the shop 2 marrow`?
> *


Yes. But I won't get there till about 1:30 in the afternoon and will be there till 5:30.


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 19 2010, 11:44 PM~16667197
> *Yes. But I won't get there till about 1:30 in the afternoon and will be there till 5:30.
> *


koo i ll be thier .


----------



## Classic Customs

ttt


----------



## liljoefromkc

here is the pics of my setup.


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by yetti+Feb 6 2010, 11:44 AM~16532117-->
> 
> 
> 
> Davey's Lincoln getting fixed. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DID NOT DO THE SETUP,  just getting it working again.  Wasn't much fun to work on. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 02:47 PM~16642316
> *Davey's car cleans up nicely. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did that Towncar come from Vegas? Looks like one my boy CoastOne did a mural on while it was here in San Jose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of our club members built that back wall then sold it to the original owner. Glad to see that car in good shape (if it's the same one), I have always liked it.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 07:54 PM~16613363
> *I dont know about that. Blas's Monte SS chop top had some crazy paint back in the day! Good chatin it up with you Jamie. Gonna talk to your boss and get somethin worked out! :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, Blas..thats a name I have not heard in years. His 63 was the first lowrider I ever rode in back in the day.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-liljoefromkc_@Feb 21 2010, 06:25 PM~16681515
> *here is the pics of my setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice, looks like a 50's Chevy trunk right?





Great quality work coming out of this shop :thumbsup:


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 21 2010, 10:28 PM~16684311
> *
> Nice, looks like a 50's Chevy trunk right?
> Great quality work coming out of this shop :thumbsup:
> *


yea it is 50 to be exact.lookin to put an aircraft setup in here and put these pumps in my 63 ss project


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 21 2010, 08:25 PM~16681515
> *here is the pics of my setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE

Humm someone was looking for backing plated like those a week or so back on here somewhere.


----------



## 816rider

hey yetti my SOUTHSIDE ass wont be able to make it down there until wed morning...SOUTHSIDE Chris forgot to get the glue today... :tears: it should be wed morning! :biggrin:


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 22 2010, 02:18 PM~16689708
> *NICE
> 
> Humm someone was looking for backing plated like those a week or so back on here somewhere.
> *


thanks man.it was probly reverend hearse.im goin all aircraft in this bomb though.not too soon.just when i get the money to.cant really find to much aircraft stuff around if u or ne one checkin out this thread have access to aircraft stuff lmk.but i will let him know if i MIGHT want to get rid of them.still goin to ride this spring and summer though.so please answer my question yetti.not rushin i know ur hella busy.so lmk when u can


----------



## liljoefromkc

also this is a setup my pops did back in 96.14 years and still kickin


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 21 2010, 08:25 PM~16681515
> *here is the pics of my setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You could have a lot more room if you cut it down to 2 batteries. You could get a whammy tank and save even more room. If you are only doing front to back you will only need 2 dumps, 1 per pump. You could get away with only 2 soleniods per pump if you only do 24 volts. It will be slower.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Feb 22 2010, 07:12 PM~16691843
> *hey yetti my SOUTHSIDE ass wont be able to make it down there until wed morning...SOUTHSIDE Chris forgot to get the glue today...  :tears: it should be wed morning! :biggrin:
> *


That's fine. The trunk will be close to done tomarrow.it isn't going to be easy to get the big panels in though.


----------



## liljoefromkc

so wut just rewire two switches up after all that?wut about with wut is there?how do i wire 2 switches to it?thanks for reply.very much appreciated.learn something everyday from u or lots of others on here.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 22 2010, 08:29 PM~16692742
> *so wut just rewire two switches up after all that?wut about with wut is there?how do i wire 2 switches to it?thanks for reply.very much appreciated.learn something everyday from u or lots of others on here.
> *


You can just use two 3 prong switches and wire the front dump wires together to one side of the switch. Switch power goes to the middle of the switch. And the solenoid wire goes to the other side of the switch. Then do the same to the back. Can you drive the car? Bring it down and I'll do that for you.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 21 2010, 11:28 PM~16684311
> *Did that Towncar come from Vegas? Looks like one my boy CoastOne did a mural on while it was here in San Jose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of our club members built that back wall then sold it to the original owner. Glad to see that car in good shape (if it's the same one), I have always liked it.  :thumbsup:
> Wow, Blas..thats a name I have not heard in years. His 63 was the first lowrider I ever rode in back in the day.
> Nice, looks like a 50's Chevy trunk right?
> Great quality work coming out of this shop :thumbsup:
> *


Yes it is the same car. 
Blaz is a very good friend of mine and hangs out at the shop regularly. One of the pioneers of lowriding in KC for sure. 
Thanks for the positive comments.


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 22 2010, 07:28 PM~16692728
> *That's fine. The trunk will be close to done tomarrow.it isn't going to be easy to get the big panels in though.
> *


ohhhhhhhh NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  what are we going to do :dunno: :tears: dont wanna mess up lil chris work... :wow: he charge $ lots of loot to make panel...hurry up and buy!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Feb 22 2010, 09:00 PM~16693172
> *ohhhhhhhh NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  what are we going to do :dunno:  :tears: dont wanna mess up lil chris work... :wow: he charge $ lots of loot to make panel...hurry up and buy!
> *


They will go back in. Just might have to go in before the set-up.


----------



## 816rider

word. see you on wed morn! thanks homie! :biggrin:


----------



## lninjo

big ups from the 316,


----------



## Pinky Bitches

what's going on mr yetti? :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 23 2010, 07:56 PM~16704345
> *what's going on mr yetti? :biggrin:
> *


Same old stuff. Just building a few lolo's. Glad to see the Monte worked in the Ville.


----------



## Stugots

Hey, are you hiring? I'm just kidding...sort of


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Stugots_@Feb 23 2010, 09:05 PM~16705229
> *Hey, are you hiring? I'm just kidding...sort of
> *


I hope your kidding?


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 22 2010, 06:44 PM~16692955
> *Yes it is the same car.
> Blaz is a very good friend of mine and hangs out at the shop regularly. One of the pioneers of lowriding in KC for sure.
> Thanks for the positive comments.
> *


Went with him, Martha and his nephew Juan to a show in Sterling Rock, Il. years ago, dont remember if he drove the 63 there but I do remember riding in it. Good people :thumbsup:

And the comments on the work, not hard to do when metal work is done right and welding is :wow:


----------



## D4LWoode

Blas is the nicest guy in the world

And Jamie is the dirtiest yetti on the high plains.


----------



## Three Stage

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 23 2010, 10:15 PM~16706249
> *Blas is the nicest guy in the world
> 
> And Jamie is the dirtiest yetti on the high plains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Happy Yetti...









Angry Yetti... :wow:


----------



## liljoefromkc

yea the car is driveable but not in the damn snow that we got right now.also shitload of salt on the streets.kinda want to do myself thats why i asked.thanks for all info.so can i just use two existing switches that are mounted?kinda dumb question but thought i would ask anyway.BLAS- real good peoples.his daughter used to be in our bike club back in the day.REALISTIC IMPRESSIONS CC.hardly any if not no members.still got some og plaques from back then.i kinda want to start it back up but probly have to get the green light from lona and sons since they were pres. at one point in time.wut is blas up to these days?i know he still does setups out the backyard of his house.i beleive he had a glasshouse not to long ago he was workin on.NE BODY GET UPDATES ON THE LOWRIDER SHOW OR IS IT STILL TBA?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Feb 22 2010, 02:18 PM~16689708-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE
> 
> Humm someone was looking for backing plated like those a week or so back on here somewhere.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-liljoefromkc_@Feb 22 2010, 06:24 PM~16691970
> *thanks man.it was probly reverend hearse.im goin all aircraft in this bomb though.not too soon.just when i get the money to.cant really find to much aircraft stuff around if u or ne one checkin out this thread have access to aircraft stuff lmk.but i will let him know if i MIGHT want to get rid of them.still goin to ride this spring and summer though.so please answer my question yetti.not rushin i know ur hella busy.so lmk when u can
> *


ready to sell yet??? :happysad:


----------



## liljoefromkc

wut are u willin to offer.not sayin yes but not sayin no.pm.wut up yetti?ne new pics of progress around the shop?


----------



## yetti

Making progress for sure. The Green Gob will be going home Friday. I will post some pics tomarrow night. Moment of truth. Lol


----------



## Classic Customs

:nicoderm: :drama:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Feb 24 2010, 07:11 PM~16714774
> *:nicoderm:  :drama:
> *


What's up Tommy? How's the 60 coming along?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 24 2010, 05:33 PM~16714415
> *Making progress for sure. The Green Gob will be going home Friday. I will post some pics tomarrow night. Moment of truth. Lol
> *


do ya got one single battery thats not a deka yet? :happysad:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 24 2010, 08:19 PM~16716240
> *What's up Tommy?  How's the 60 coming along?
> *


slow. i got un motivated the last couple months  

trying to get my four ready for tampa


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 24 2010, 06:33 PM~16714415
> *Making progress for sure. The Green Gob will be going home Friday. I will post some pics tomarrow night. Moment of truth. Lol
> *



:0 :0 :0 hno: :cheesy:


----------



## wayne64ss

Damn man, I've never seen any of your work before I went through this whole topic!!! VERY nice man! That shop is badass!!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Feb 25 2010, 09:42 AM~16720970
> *Damn man, I've never seen any of your work before I went through this whole topic!!! VERY nice man! That shop is badass!!
> *


Sure you have Wayne, I was Hi-Caliber Customs before this. :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss

I knew this too... just never seen it posted in this way before I guess. I've owned some of your work man, and like 10 years later the thing was still strong dude!!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Feb 25 2010, 11:19 AM~16721726
> *I knew this too... just never seen it posted in this way before I guess. I've owned some of your work man, and like 10 years later the thing was still strong dude!!
> *


That was Dan not me. He built the orange Lincoln.


----------



## wayne64ss

man i thought you guys both worked on it. Either way, both you guys do excellent work!!


----------



## touchdowntodd

yetti... u get my pm homie?


----------



## lninjo

ttt for them kc entrepeneur's, much success to you and your business


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 25 2010, 04:32 PM~16724424
> *yetti... u get my pm homie?
> *


Yes I got it. I will get back to you here shortly. Gotta take care of the family.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by lninjo_@Feb 25 2010, 04:37 PM~16724467
> *ttt for them kc entrepeneur's, much success to you and your business
> *


You guys too. Hope to have some GOODTIMES with you guys this summer.


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 25 2010, 06:19 PM~16724846
> *You guys too. Hope to have some GOODTIMES with you guys this summer.
> *


nohomo :happysad:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Feb 25 2010, 06:40 PM~16725597
> *nohomo :happysad:
> *


That's funny.


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 25 2010, 07:47 PM~16725684
> *That's funny.
> *


you didn't know i was moonlighting at stanford and sons did you :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Feb 25 2010, 06:49 PM~16725708
> *you didn't know i was moonlighting at stanford and sons did you :biggrin:
> *


Is that your new gig? Lol


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 25 2010, 07:51 PM~16725736
> *Is that your new gig? Lol
> *


a brother got to do something in this economy.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Feb 25 2010, 06:57 PM~16725800
> *a brother got to do something in this economy.
> *


Yeah its rough out there.


----------



## D4LWoode

Yetti on a day off


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 26 2010, 08:29 AM~16732624
> *Yetti on a day off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Thats one hell of a backyard. :thumbsup:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 26 2010, 12:55 PM~16734296
> *:wow: Thats one hell of a backyard. :thumbsup:
> *


Its a boneyard now .


----------



## lninjo

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 25 2010, 05:19 PM~16724846
> *You guys too. Hope to have some GOODTIMES with you guys this summer.
> *


I CANT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

yetti i need your avatar x 2 laying end to end in the trnk, 6 batts.. 

man, cant wait to have you work on my shit...


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 27 2010, 09:15 AM~16740827
> *yetti i need your avatar x 2 laying end to end in the trnk, 6 batts..
> 
> man, cant wait to have you work on my shit...
> *


I can't wait to see them in my trunk. Lol. Just let me know when your ready.


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 27 2010, 10:00 AM~16740989
> *I can't wait to see them in my trunk. Lol. Just let me know when your ready.
> *


You know that you cannot just lay and play. That Town Car will be on the bumper!  And don't try to tell me nope its not gonna happen!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Feb 27 2010, 11:44 AM~16741558
> *You know that you cannot just lay and play.  That Town Car will be on the bumper!   And don't try to tell me nope its not gonna happen!
> *


Even I couldn't make a Towncar bumper with 3 batteries and some 1 tons up front. IT IS NOT GONNA HAPPEN Billy. This will still be my daily driver. I'm not rich like you building 3 projects at the same time. Lol


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 27 2010, 09:00 AM~16740989
> *I can't wait to see them in my trunk. Lol. Just let me know when your ready.
> *



i will homie.. seems like im gona wanna go all the way, so it might be til fall LOL.. brothas are broke out here.. and i dont believe in loans for car parts.. 

either way, ill find you when the time comes.. :biggrin: 

and ill be watchin the good work you do til then! post more pics!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 27 2010, 11:52 AM~16741598
> *i will homie.. seems like im gona wanna go all the way, so it might be til fall LOL.. brothas are broke out here.. and i dont believe in loans for car parts..
> 
> either way, ill find you when the time comes..  :biggrin:
> 
> and ill be watchin the good work you do til then! post more pics!
> *


That's cool. I'm gonna take some more today. Stay posted.


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 27 2010, 10:55 AM~16741616
> *That's cool. I'm gonna take some more today. Stay posted.
> *



thats whats up homie... im lookin forward to it. 

still thinkin about either partial or whole wrap... hard to decide!!!


----------



## yetti

A few more pics of the GOB. :biggrin: 








Reinforcement in front spring pocket.








Lowers reinforced.
















Rearend reinforced.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

hey can you tape up that tear in the plastic please its driving me crazy :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 27 2010, 09:18 PM~16745398
> *hey can you tape up that tear in the plastic please its driving me crazy :biggrin:
> *


The car isnt there anymore. :biggrin: As soon as you get rid of that 4 color fade on your monte. :cheesy: :biggrin: Man up and do it all pink, forget that flat black crap.


----------



## liljoefromkc

ttt wut up yetti.warmin up a bit so i will be gettin around to wiring my 50 up.will post pics when im done.can u refer me to someone around town that sell cheap whitewall tires.im needing a 155/80r13.please lmk thanks in advance.


----------



## touchdowntodd

keep the homies thread on top.. seems like ill be makin that 9 hour drive for quality work when the time comes!


----------



## liljoefromkc

TTT.WUT UP ON THEM TIRES


----------



## D4LWoode

Thunderchicken is born!!!!!!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Mar 2 2010, 11:54 AM~16771633
> *TTT.WUT UP ON THEM TIRES
> *


Pretty much any tire store for 13's. I like Firestone FR380's the best.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 2 2010, 03:26 PM~16773403
> *Thunderchicken is born!!!!!!
> *


Yeah you suck, those cars are tight. At least its not a Chevy. Lol


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 2 2010, 03:24 PM~16773930
> *Pretty much any tire store for 13's. I like Firestone FR380's the best.
> *


so do these tires have a thick sidewall?thanks man.nice progress btw


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 1 2010, 05:46 PM~16763228
> *keep the homies thread on top.. seems like ill be makin that 9 hour drive for quality work when the time comes!
> *


Ohh word,goin JUICEEEEE huh.I'm about 2 hrs away from these fellas


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Mar 2 2010, 04:32 PM~16773990
> *so do these tires have a thick sidewall?thanks man.nice progress btw
> *


They hold up to some serious hopping so I'm sure they will work for you.


----------



## yetti

Sup Billy? Didn't make progress today, had another car show up for work.


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 2 2010, 03:36 PM~16774016
> *Ohh word,goin JUICEEEEE huh.I'm about 2 hrs away from these fellas
> *


yeah yeah for sure homie.. and havin homie here do me up some clean work like he always seems to.. 

hopefully, full wrap 3 pumps 8 batts


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 2 2010, 05:02 PM~16774238
> *yeah yeah for sure homie.. and havin homie here do me up some clean work like he always seems to..
> 
> hopefully, full wrap 3 pumps 8 batts
> *


That's the only way I do it. Your car would be a cool one to build.


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 2 2010, 04:04 PM~16774259
> *That's the only way I do it. Your car would be a cool one to build.
> *


well paint and interior will be done by the time you get it homie, or atleast should be.. ill be on the air til then.. 

then you gotta tear it all apart and make my frame solid as fuck.. set me up 3 pump style, then in time when i can find a good hookup ill chrome out the rear end, 4 or 3 link wahtever you do, and the front a arms and sway bar.. 

its goin all the way homie, just a matter of time and money.. i have a LOT of one, but not the one taht fills a wallet LOL

you know when someone is down to drive 9 hours and fly home to get someones work they do good shit.. 

now drop the price and ill do it sooner HAHAHAHA.. jk homie jk


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 2 2010, 05:16 PM~16774362
> *well paint and interior will be done by the time you get it homie, or atleast should be.. ill be on the air til then..
> 
> then you gotta tear it all apart and make my frame solid as fuck.. set me up 3 pump style, then in time when i can find a good hookup ill chrome out the rear end, 4 or 3 link wahtever you do, and the front a arms and sway bar..
> 
> its goin all the way homie, just a matter of time and money.. i have a LOT of  one, but not the one taht fills a wallet LOL
> 
> you know when someone is down to drive 9 hours and fly home to get someones work they do good shit..
> 
> now drop the price and ill do it sooner HAHAHAHA.. jk homie jk
> *


It takes a lot of time to do it right. When I say WRAP I mean it. It will be all 4 sides from front to back. And inside the spring pockets. It will beable to hold up to some serious hopping without issues. There are very few people that put as much thought into as I do. It has to perform as good as it looks.


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 2 2010, 04:24 PM~16774428
> *It takes a lot of time to do it right. When I say WRAP I mean it. It will be all 4 sides from front to back. And inside the spring pockets. It will beable to hold up to some serious hopping without issues. There are very few people that put as much thought into as I do. It has to perform as good as it looks.
> *



thats whats up homie, i know you will wrap the HELL outta it.. im thinkin i need to go that way instead of partial might as well knock it all out at once... LOL.. 

damn, gotta go get this money!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 2 2010, 05:30 PM~16774481
> *thats whats up homie, i know you will wrap the HELL outta it.. im thinkin i need to go that way instead of partial might as well knock it all out at once... LOL..
> 
> damn, gotta go get this money!
> *


With a convertible that's the best option. Started lifting my OWN car this week. I'm excited to be rolling again, its been way too long. LoL


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 2 2010, 06:37 PM~16774552
> *With a convertible that's the best option. Started lifting my OWN car this week. I'm excited to be rolling again, its been way too long. LoL
> *


 :0


----------



## touchdowntodd

more pics and vids when the car is done homie!


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## D4LWoode

LOL

Raytown is the lowrider capital
more rides per person than anywhere,
lol ok, not anywhere, but there are a lot of cars coming out


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 2 2010, 09:48 PM~16777601
> *LOL
> 
> Raytown is the lowrider capital
> more rides per person than anywhere,
> lol  ok, not anywhere, but there are a lot of cars coming out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fords don't count.LoL Looks badass and on 13's.


----------



## touchdowntodd

tbird = CLEAN


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 2 2010, 04:37 PM~16774552
> *With a convertible that's the best option. Started lifting my OWN car this week. I'm excited to be rolling again, its been way too long. LoL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 2 2010, 08:48 PM~16777601
> *LOL
> 
> Raytown is the lowrider capital
> more rides per person than anywhere,
> lol  ok, not anywhere, but there are a lot of cars coming out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FORD's are tight...i miss mines! pickin it up in the morn! lowride on homies! :wow:


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 2 2010, 10:48 PM~16777601
> *LOL
> 
> Raytown is the lowrider capital
> more rides per person than anywhere,
> lol  ok, not anywhere, but there are a lot of cars coming out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn wood not bad for a daily

did you make sure and get a TRUNK MONKEY for it?

EVERY low low needs a TRUNK MONKEY  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8avOiTUcD4Y

I NEED BATTERIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 3 2010, 10:31 AM~16783064
> *damn wood not bad for a daily
> 
> did you make sure and get a TRUNK MONKEY for it?
> 
> EVERY low low needs a TRUNK MONKEY
> 
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8avOiTUcD4Y




He might be able to check locally and pick one up cheap! Craigslist???


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 3 2010, 09:31 AM~16783064
> *
> 
> I NEED BATTERIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2 i only need one....


----------



## D4LWoode

Trunk monkeys are a must!!!

Especially when you wake up and the battery is dead,

damn Voltage Regulator, $16
I got fucked!!!lol


----------



## liljoefromkc

ttt.wut up yetti.thanks on them tires.i will have to get a set of those.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 26 2010, 11:29 AM~16732624
> *Yetti on a day off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So the third picture is him right before a fall?


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 3 2010, 11:32 AM~16783641
> *Trunk monkeys are a must!!!
> 
> Especially when you wake up and the battery is dead,
> 
> damn Voltage Regulator, $16
> I got fucked!!!lol
> *


Its all down hill from here!!! hno: hno:


----------



## lninjo

ttt


----------



## D4LWoode

Actually its a bike flip

Jamie was the first person to do them, and it wasn't until about 3 or 4 years ago that anyone else learned them.


----------



## djdvl666

ooooohhhhhhh sssshhhhhh*************ttttttttttttttt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=571Sqlr5-A0


----------



## yetti

The GOB set-up. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

My set-up on the daily. :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 3 2010, 07:07 PM~16788218
> *My set-up on the daily. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit looks clean! hate to see what you would do to your non daily :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Mar 3 2010, 08:32 PM~16788484
> *that shit looks clean! hate to see what you would do to your non daily :biggrin:
> *


I'm just lay and play from now on. Hopping is too much trouble just to start arguements and fights. Lol I'm too old for that crap now.


----------



## 1ofakindpaint

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 3 2010, 08:38 PM~16788544
> *I'm just lay and play from now on. Hopping is too much trouble just to start arguements and fights. Lol I'm too old for that crap now.
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 3 2010, 08:38 PM~16788544
> *I'm just lay and play from now on. Hopping is too much trouble just to start arguements and fights. Lol I'm too old for that crap now.
> *


 :angry: :twak: :machinegun:

I'll see you Friday morning! Make sure you have my breakfast ready! And that daily set up is looking good!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Mar 3 2010, 09:51 PM~16789426
> *:angry:  :twak:  :machinegun:
> 
> I'll see you Friday morning!  Make sure you have my breakfast ready!  And that daily set up is looking good!
> *


I won't be there Billy. I have to take the wife and kids to the airport at 7:30. I won't be there till like 9:00 or so.


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Mar 3 2010, 08:51 PM~16789426
> *:angry:  :twak:  :machinegun:
> 
> I'll see you Friday morning!  Make sure you have my breakfast ready!  And that daily set up is looking good!
> *


that means no breakfast fo yo ass MR. POSTMAN! :wow:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Mar 3 2010, 09:57 PM~16789526
> *that means no breakfast fo yo ass MR. POSTMAN! :wow:
> *


Show up early tomarrow Billy and we'll hit the Corner Cafe in Riverside and get some good breakfast.


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 3 2010, 09:08 PM~16789675
> *Show up early tomarrow Billy and we'll hit the Corner Cafe in Riverside and get some good breakfast.
> *


what u know bout the corner cafe in RIVERSIDE foo? thats the shit!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 3 2010, 02:31 PM~16784838
> *Actually its a bike flip
> 
> Jamie was the first person to do them, and it wasn't until about 3 or 4 years ago that anyone else learned them.
> *


Looks nuts. Bike crash are painfull. But you probably already know that.


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 3 2010, 10:08 PM~16789675
> *Show up early tomarrow Billy and we'll hit the Corner Cafe in Riverside and get some good breakfast.
> *


To late i've been up and outy since 4:45 AM.


----------



## liljoefromkc

wut up yetti shit is comin along nice.


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 3 2010, 09:06 PM~16788206
> *The GOB set-up. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lets see that big bitch on three   :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

lets see that fucker laid, lifted, 3, side to side... 

i want a damn video LOL


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Mar 4 2010, 05:18 PM~16797721
> *lets see that big bitch on three      :thumbsup:
> *


Needs the driveshaft shortened. And more weight or a smallblock. Its 20 feet long and has a 460 with all the A/C. Those 12 batteries still isn't enough weight. I had it doing it but the driveshaft was what was holding it up. I knocked the cap off the yoke because it was pushing on it so hard. Which isn't good at all. Once the driveshaft is shortened we will see what else we need to do. Its HOT up front though Rob. You want some? LoL


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 4 2010, 05:00 PM~16798080
> *Needs the driveshaft shortened. And more weight or a smallblock. Its 20 feet long and has a 460 with all the A/C. Those 12 batteries still isn't enough weight. I had it doing it but the driveshaft was what was holding it up. I knocked the cap off the yoke because it was pushing on it so hard. Which isn't good at all. Once the driveshaft is shortened we will see what else we need to do. Its HOT up front though Rob. You want some? LoL
> *


HA HA :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 4 2010, 07:00 PM~16798080
> *Needs the driveshaft shortened. And more weight or a smallblock. Its 20 feet long and has a 460 with all the A/C. Those 12 batteries still isn't enough weight. I had it doing it but the driveshaft was what was holding it up. I knocked the cap off the yoke because it was pushing on it so hard. Which isn't good at all. Once the driveshaft is shortened we will see what else we need to do. Its HOT up front though Rob. You want some? LoL
> *


lol :no: not with these old batterys


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Mar 4 2010, 09:00 PM~16799785
> *lol  :no: not with these old batterys
> *


Your batteries still work after 9 years, that's impressive, especially when they sat for half of that time. Lol


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 4 2010, 10:07 PM~16799856
> *Your batteries still work after 9 years, that's impressive, especially when they sat for half of that time.  Lol
> *


 :biggrin: they are lifetime batterys lol


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Mar 4 2010, 09:14 PM~16799936
> *:biggrin: they are lifetime batterys lol
> *


Need to put them in a museum. Lol


----------



## D4LWoode

yep right next to jamies old ass


----------



## Three Stage

> _Originally posted by yetti+Mar 4 2010, 09:20 PM~16800039-->
> 
> 
> 
> Need to put them in a museum. Lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D4LWoode_@Mar 5 2010, 10:13 AM~16804505
> *yep right next to jamies old ass
> *


Geezers for Life! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutman

A brothas im here to see whats up with you!


----------



## djdvl666

thanks jamie :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 6 2010, 05:25 PM~16814648
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks jamie :biggrin:
> *


Glad your happy with it.


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 6 2010, 05:25 PM~16814648
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks jamie :biggrin:
> *


Man you got a car wash to? :cheesy:


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Mar 6 2010, 08:27 PM~16815312
> *Man you got a car wash to? :cheesy:
> *



no that was extra  

wanna roll out tomorrow?

i got some springs to brake in


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 6 2010, 07:09 PM~16815593
> *no that was extra
> 
> wanna roll out tomorrow?
> 
> i got some springs to brake in
> *


i wanna go.... my lac looks sad, i need some inspiration....


----------



## wayne64ss

we're gonna need more suspension and frame pics of that yellow cad


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Mar 6 2010, 09:11 PM~16815604
> *we're gonna need more suspension and frame pics of that yellow cad
> *



let me transfer them from my phone to my laptop 

be back in about 15 min


----------



## djdvl666




----------



## wayne64ss

MAN that's nice work!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Mar 6 2010, 08:08 PM~16816032
> *MAN that's nice work!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Mar 6 2010, 10:08 PM~16816032
> *MAN that's nice work!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yeah jamie and brent at pitbull are about the only people I know that i would let touch my frame.

there is alot more work that was done, a-arms, trailing arms(the ones pictured are the old ones) jamie fabricated almost all new suspension

just don't have time to look up all the pics, they are on multiple cameras and this new windows 7 is pissin me off right now.


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 6 2010, 06:25 PM~16814648
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks jamie :biggrin:
> *


where da pic of it on the bumper :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Mar 6 2010, 09:34 PM~16816258
> *where da pic of it on the bumper  :biggrin:
> *


You sure are demanding lately. Lol. 
Thanks everyone for the positive comments.


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 6 2010, 09:39 PM~16816303
> *You sure are demanding lately. Lol.
> Thanks everyone for the positive comments.
> *


more pics of da Linc!!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Mar 6 2010, 10:16 PM~16816640
> *more pics of da Linc!!
> *


Should be working Monday. Real close to being done with the front. Gonna do the back tomarrow.


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 6 2010, 10:39 PM~16816303
> *You sure are demanding lately. Lol.
> Thanks everyone for the positive comments.
> *


 :biggrin: looks good


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Mar 6 2010, 10:34 PM~16816258
> *where da pic of it on the bumper  :biggrin:
> *


oh its just a lay and play right now

thats all jamie is doin nowadays

:biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss

You motherfuckers are making me want to grind mine smooth!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dylante63

digging the mercury


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Mar 4 2010, 04:18 PM~16797721
> *lets see that big bitch on three      :thumbsup:
> *


soon enough...gotta couple of tweaks left...


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Mar 7 2010, 05:27 PM~16821930
> *digging the mercury
> *


thanks homie


----------



## slangin cardboard

TTT


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 3 2010, 09:07 PM~16788218
> *My set-up on the daily. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Done yet?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 7 2010, 10:00 PM~16823750
> *Done yet?
> *


Real close but I didn't take any pics yet. You will like some of the little things.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 7 2010, 11:02 PM~16823779
> *Real close but I didn't take any pics yet. You will like some of the little things.
> *


Well it better have lots of cool little details because the battery count isn't doing anything for me. :cheesy:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 7 2010, 10:04 PM~16823800
> *Well it better have lots of cool little details because the battery count isn't doing anything for me. :cheesy:
> *


On the front I shortened the lowers cause I don't like the wheels sticking out. The setup is all hardlines going into bulkhead fittings next to the gas tank then the rear lines come back through bulkheads right next to the cylinder. I plan to panel off the whole trunk and either show nothing or just the pumps. Should be moving tomarrow though. Lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 7 2010, 09:09 PM~16823861
> *On the front I shortened the lowers cause I don't like the wheels sticking out. The setup is all hardlines going into bulkhead fittings next to the gas tank then the rear lines come back through bulkheads right next to the cylinder. I plan to panel off the whole trunk and either show nothing or just the pumps. Should be moving tomarrow though. Lol
> *


there better be some batts waiting for me tomorrow, im stopping by after i pick up my stylistics tickets for this weekend... :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 7 2010, 10:10 PM~16823879
> *there better be some batts waiting for me tomorrow, im stopping by after i pick up my stylistics tickets for this weekend... :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


I got 5 how many you want?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 7 2010, 11:09 PM~16823861
> *On the front I shortened the lowers cause I don't like the wheels sticking out. The setup is all hardlines going into bulkhead fittings next to the gas tank then the rear lines come back through bulkheads right next to the cylinder. I plan to panel off the whole trunk and either show nothing or just the pumps. Should be moving tomarrow though. Lol
> *


No bullshit man I was planning on doing that same thing on my next ride. I'd never seen anyone do that before and I knew it would look super clean.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 7 2010, 09:13 PM~16823912
> *I got 5 how many you want?
> *


at least one, we will discuss making the rack bigger tomorrow...


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 7 2010, 10:15 PM~16823944
> *No bullshit man I was planning on doing that same thing on my next ride. I'd never seen anyone do that before and I knew it would look super clean.
> *


I was gonna do steel lines from bulkhead to bulkhead but figured no one would ever see them. Who knows I might still do it.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 7 2010, 10:16 PM~16823964
> *at least one, we will discuss making the rack bigger tomorrow...
> *


That's cool.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 7 2010, 11:20 PM~16824013
> *I was gonna do steel lines from bulkhead to bulkhead but figured no one would ever see them. Who knows I might still do it.
> *


You'll know it's there, hey and for that matter so would I. Thats reason enough.  

What's the specs on the hardline you use. I'd like to start doing hardline for the pressure lines but don't want any lines blowing out. I've had it happen in the past but I know it wasn't the right tube.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 7 2010, 10:24 PM~16824060
> *You'll know it's there, hey and for that matter so would I. Thats reason enough.
> 
> What's the specs on the hardline you use. I'd like to start doing hardline for the pressure lines but don't want any lines blowing out. I've had it happen in the past but I know it wasn't the right tube.
> *


On my car I'm using .065 3/8 stainless. It will handle a lot of pressure if flared right. That is where the fun begins because flaring it is a mother. Lol. There is a place in town with a hydraulic flare tool which does a good job but they charge 10 bucks a flare. Too expensive. I go to Thomkins and the charge by the hour. They did 16 flares for 25 bucks. That's where I'm headed in the morning.


----------



## OUTHOPU

I'm guessing the flare tool is an industrial hydraulic powered unit that is pricey. 
Isn't there a tool available you could buy that will do the job?
Seems like a pain in the ass to have to take the lines in to get them flared.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 7 2010, 10:36 PM~16824206
> *I'm guessing the flare tool is an industrial hydraulic powered unit that is pricey.
> Isn't there a tool available you could buy that will do the job?
> Seems like a pain in the ass to have to take the lines in to get them flared.
> *


Stainless is so hard it slips in the tool. I tried it with the tool clamped in the vice and it would still just push the line out. A cheap hydraulic one is about 5K. If you just use steel lines a RIGID hand flare works pretty good. Yes it sucks to have to bend them then go get the flared.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 7 2010, 11:44 PM~16824306
> *Stainless is so hard it slips in the tool. I tried it with the tool clamped in the vice and it would still just push the line out. A cheap hydraulic one is about 5K. If you just use steel lines a RIGID hand flare works pretty good. Yes it sucks to have to bend them then go get the flared.
> *


I figured it would be stupid money. 

Will regular steel still handle the psi?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 7 2010, 10:45 PM~16824324
> *I figured it would be stupid money.
> 
> Will regular steel still handle the psi?
> *


If I remember correctly I think .065 steel will handle 3500 working pressure, which is what a normal 2 wire 1/2 hose is rated at. There is a book that has all the specs for all the sizes and thickness for all different metals. I don't know where you would get it though.


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 7 2010, 10:30 PM~16824136
> *On my car I'm using .065 3/8 stainless. It will handle a lot of pressure if flared right. That is where the fun begins because flaring it is a mother. Lol. There is a place in town with a hydraulic flare tool which does a good job but they charge 10 bucks a flare. Too expensive. I go to Thomkins and the charge by the hour. They did 16 flares for 25 bucks. That's where I'm headed in the morning.
> *


STOP BY MY SHOP IM ABOUT A 1/8 OF A MILE AWAY!


----------



## D4LWoode

Actually .065 Stainless is rated 4000 working and has a burst limit of 4x that. 
Flaring sucks, lol.

Its a little more money but not much for the compression fittings. Mine have held up great. totally dry and my car does a little something.

and Jamies car is low


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 26 2010, 12:55 PM~16734296
> *:wow: Thats one hell of a backyard. :thumbsup:
> *


Exactly what I was going to say, Word for word.


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 8 2010, 11:51 AM~16827283
> *Actually .065 Stainless is rated 4000 working and has a burst limit of 4x that.
> Flaring sucks, lol.
> 
> Its a little more money but not much for the compression fittings.  Mine have held up great. totally dry and my car does a little something.
> 
> and Jamies car is low</span>
> *





hence the term<span style=\'color:blue\'> lowrider



 

anyone one want to have a spring break in party :wow:


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 7 2010, 09:10 PM~16823879
> *there better be some batts waiting for me tomorrow, im stopping by after i pick up my stylistics tickets for this weekend... :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


wut are those tickets for?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Mar 8 2010, 10:34 AM~16827644
> *wut are those tickets for?
> *


stylistics , new birth, ray goodman and brown, emotions, and main ingredient , pplaying this wekend at the midland.... the 70's soul jam.... :cheesy:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 6 2010, 03:25 PM~16814648
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks jamie :biggrin:
> *


What motor you have under the hood?


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 8 2010, 03:34 PM~16828997
> *What motor you have under the hood?
> *


425 big block, fuel injected from the factory :wow:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 8 2010, 10:07 AM~16827425
> *hence the term lowrider
> 
> 
> anyone one want to have a spring break in party :wow:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Mar 8 2010, 11:35 PM~16833823
> *  :biggrin:
> *



get ahold of me jeremy i need some hoop dreams  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=571Sqlr5-A0

hand hop, hand hop, hond hop this bish


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 8 2010, 03:53 PM~16830050
> *425 big block, fuel injected from the factory :wow:
> *


ive heard of them, never seen one though..... :0


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 9 2010, 01:58 AM~16835382
> *ive heard of them, never seen one though..... :0
> *


I'LL SELL YOU ONE, HELL, I 'LL GIVE YOU ONE

THEY MAKE GOOD BOAT ANCHORS :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 9 2010, 12:10 AM~16835472
> *I'LL SELL YOU ONE, HELL, I 'LL GIVE YOU ONE
> 
> THEY MAKE GOOD BOAT ANCHORS :biggrin:
> *


i have a boat anchor also...  but that blowin ass cold A/C is the shit! :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 3 2010, 09:07 PM~16788218
> *My set-up on the daily. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


4 batteries? What kind of blocks are those? Never seen the ports on the side and the top or maybe I haven't payed that much attention.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 9 2010, 06:17 AM~16836526
> *4 batteries? What kind of blocks are those? Never seen the ports on the side and the top or maybe I haven't payed that much attention.
> *


3 batteries not 4. Lol. Those are 1/2 PITBULL blocks of coarse. That is all I will ever use.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 9 2010, 12:11 PM~16838193
> *3 batteries not 4. Lol. Those are 1/2 PITBULL blocks of coarse. That is all I will ever use.
> *


So both the side ports are returns?


----------



## liljoefromkc

ttt.wut up yetti.ne new pics of progress?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 9 2010, 02:25 PM~16839958
> *So both the side ports are returns?
> *


Yes sir. I'm trying to come to the picnic this year driving my car. Got a lot to do still. Lol

What's up Joe? Haven't took any pics lately, will try to take some this week.


----------



## yetti

Sup Boone? I was mashing in your car. Lol


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 10 2010, 07:17 PM~16853070
> *Sup Boone?  I was mashing in your car. Lol
> *


pics or it didn't happen :0 









that bish still gets up even with all that added steel don't she?

i guess we'll find out real quick if that roof leaks huh?

f'ing rain


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 3 2010, 07:38 PM~16788544
> *I'm just lay and play from now on. Hopping is too much trouble just to start arguements and fights. Lol I'm too old for that crap now.
> *


Preach it Rev! Amen! :worship:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## 816rider

:dunno:


----------



## liljoefromkc

ttt.wut up yetti.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

jamie, wanna sell the casket in the shop???


----------



## showandgo

im getting bored i need more pics in this topic


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 12 2010, 02:43 PM~16871320
> *im getting bored i need more pics in this topic
> *


Not BMX pics either :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

no, and as a matter of fact get in your topic and post up more of your pics


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 12 2010, 02:32 PM~16871741
> *Not BMX pics either :biggrin:
> *


I keep leaving the camera at home. Doing ANOTHER caddy frame and it looks just like the other two. I haven't work on anything but Caddies since I've been here. LoL


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 12 2010, 07:09 PM~16873644
> *I keep leaving the camera at home. Doing ANOTHER caddy frame and it looks just like the other two. I haven't work on anything but Caddies since I've been here. LoL
> *


maybe you can change the name to KING OF KADDI


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 12 2010, 07:03 PM~16874126
> *maybe you can change the name to KING OF KADDI
> *


You know I'm a Ford man. Lol


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 12 2010, 01:32 PM~16871741
> *Not BMX pics either :biggrin:
> *


B M X


----------



## Stugots

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 12 2010, 07:14 PM~16874232
> *You know I'm a Ford man. Lol
> *


Nobody's perfect


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 12 2010, 03:46 PM~16871858
> *no, and as a matter of fact get in your topic and post up more of your pics
> *


Shit I'm just trying to let others catch up on their pic count :cheesy:


----------



## lninjo




----------



## slangin cardboard

:wow: :uh:


----------



## yetti

Still gonna lower it more. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 13 2010, 03:14 PM~16880769
> *Still gonna lower it more. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good, now all we need is some sun so we can ride


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 13 2010, 03:36 PM~16881132
> *lookin good, now all we need is some sun so we can ride
> *


X66502


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 13 2010, 03:36 PM~16881132
> *lookin good, now all we need is some sun so we can ride
> *


Mine still needs a lot before summer. Lol Your Caddy missing its brains yet?


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 13 2010, 03:14 PM~16880769
> *Still gonna lower it more. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: did u change the color on the top ?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Mar 13 2010, 03:58 PM~16881271
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  did u change the color on the top ?
> *


No its just wet in that pic from the rain. The whole car will be getting a makeover.


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 13 2010, 04:41 PM~16881171
> *Mine still needs a lot before summer. Lol Your Caddy missing its brains yet?
> *


hope so, hoping to get it back monday or tuesday.


weather is looking good this weekend, gonna love that sunshine on my head :uh:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 13 2010, 03:03 PM~16881307
> *No its just wet in that pic from the rain. The whole car will be getting a makeover.
> *


OLD LADYS GOING 2 LOVE THAT. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 13 2010, 06:25 PM~16882433
> *hope so, hoping to get it back monday or tuesday.
> weather is looking good this weekend, gonna love that sunshine on my head :uh:
> *


few ?'s

1. whos doing it

2. how big?

3. slides into the roof or out and over? 

4. * HOW MUCH???? *


----------



## LowridnVegas

:0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 13 2010, 03:14 PM~16880769
> *Still gonna lower it more. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks nice. You beat Ryan.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

anyone need my trailer to haul there club cars/hoppers around? $5000


----------



## Westside Mint 76




----------



## liljoefromkc

ttt.wut up yetti ne progress pics


----------



## 816ryder

whats up yetti


----------



## LowridnVegas

As quiet as this thread is Im beginning to think Yetti is just a myth!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 16 2010, 02:52 PM~16907669
> *As quiet as this thread is Im beginning to think Yetti is just a myth!
> *


To busy working on your bucket. Lol. And I keep forgetting the camera.


----------



## LowridnVegas

Damn Cadillacs! Just think, at least you got to start from scratch and not fix anyones crap!


----------



## Royalty

You got a clean one Eric.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 16 2010, 04:10 PM~16908455
> *Damn Cadillacs! Just think, at least you got to start from scratch and not fix anyones crap!
> *


Yes that is nice.


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Mar 16 2010, 03:14 PM~16908498
> *You got a clean one Eric.
> *


Thanks Bro. Its gonna need paint though!


----------



## liljoefromkc

its coo yetti.i know ur busy man.post em when u get em.thanks in advance


----------



## Three Stage

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 16 2010, 06:15 PM~16909616
> *Thanks Bro. Its gonna need paint though!
> *


It looked like Oklahoma mud / clay on the bottom. Where did you get that thing - a farm? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode

ahhh

i hate the red shit

hated riding at Mat's place in edmond, be all over your bike and skin and clothes

yuck


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by Three Stage_@Mar 16 2010, 11:40 PM~16913747
> *It looked like Oklahoma mud / clay on the bottom.  Where did you get that thing - a farm?  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Close enough! Got it from west of Springfield, but the old guy that owned it was down by Arkansas! They have that red crap down there too. I need to powerwash the hell out of the underneath! Gotta use a lift though!


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 17 2010, 10:01 AM~16916143
> *ahhh
> 
> i hate the red shit
> 
> hated riding at Mat's place in edmond,  be all over your bike and skin and clothes
> 
> yuck
> *


Ahh Your used to that red shit Captain red Wing!!! :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Some more reinforcing. :biggrin:


----------



## doodoobrownlv

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 17 2010, 02:33 PM~16918562
> *Some more reinforcing. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COMING OUT CLEAN... I LIKE THE SPEED BUMP CATCHER ON THE REAR END :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by doodoobrownlv_@Mar 17 2010, 05:16 PM~16919495
> *COMING OUT CLEAN... I LIKE THE SPEED BUMP CATCHER ON THE REAR END :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


It won't be a problem cause he's running 14's. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 17 2010, 04:20 PM~16919522
> *It won't be a problem cause he's running 14's. :0  :biggrin:
> *


You guys are Hilarious!  Thats to catch all the haters that fall in the streets!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 17 2010, 06:07 PM~16919910
> *You guys are Hilarious!   Thats to catch all the haters that fall in the streets!
> *


I'll trim it down if you get 13's. :biggrin:


----------



## doodoobrownlv

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 17 2010, 05:12 PM~16919965
> *I'll trim it down if you get 13's. :biggrin:
> *


13's anything else is considered big wheels


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by doodoobrownlv_@Mar 17 2010, 07:09 PM~16920411
> *13's anything else is considered big wheels
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

damnit yetti... the more i see your work the more i need to get my ride there.. 

ps - i bought a pesco 777 2 pump setup... og aircraft... so might stilll drive to you for install and reinforce


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 17 2010, 08:00 PM~16920932
> *damnit yetti... the more i see your work the more i need to get my ride there..
> 
> ps - i bought a pesco 777 2 pump setup... og aircraft... so might stilll drive to you for install and reinforce
> *


If you do aircraft you don't really need to reinforce. Its low pressure and not very fast. But would love to do it.


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 17 2010, 07:11 PM~16921061
> *If you do aircraft you don't really need to reinforce. Its low pressure and not very fast. But would love to do it.
> *



i feel you homie, but i just wanna be extra safe lol... 

come drive up and help me install LOL... i pay LOL...


----------



## Stugots

Yetti, if you felt a chill this afternoon for a few hours it was me cursing your name lol. The hardlines look dope as fuck now though thanks!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Stugots_@Mar 17 2010, 08:15 PM~16921104
> *Yetti, if you felt a chill this afternoon for a few hours it was me cursing your name lol. The hardlines look dope as fuck now though thanks!
> *


Send me a pic sucka. Lol


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 17 2010, 11:01 AM~16916760
> *Close enough! Got it from west of Springfield, but the old guy that owned it was down by Arkansas! They have that red crap down there too. I need to powerwash the hell out of the underneath! Gotta use a lift though!
> *


 You gonna need the fire department 2 spray that thing down lol. :wow: Yes it is clean eric . Hey jamie when yall gona have a bikini car wash , get some of the local hood rats down there. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Mar 17 2010, 08:33 PM~16921354
> *You gonna need  the fire department 2 spray that thing down lol. :wow:  Yes it is clean eric . Hey jamie when yall gona have a bikini car wash , get some of the local hood rats down there. :biggrin:
> *


No. Your a fool J. Lol


----------



## slangin cardboard

:uh:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Mar 17 2010, 08:43 PM~16921483
> *:uh:
> *


I got enough going on already.


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by doodoobrownlv_@Mar 17 2010, 06:09 PM~16920411
> *13's anything else is considered big wheels
> *


Now, you visited here! Anywhere you go is a road trip! Ecspecially if I want to go to any out of town shows!


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Mar 17 2010, 07:33 PM~16921354
> *You gonna need  the fire department 2 spray that thing down lol. :wow:  Yes it is clean eric . Hey jamie when yall gona have a bikini car wash , get some of the local hood rats down there. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah J, Im down with that idea! Im sure between you and Chad it will be infested with rats! LOL


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 17 2010, 04:20 PM~16919522
> *It won't be a problem cause he's running 14's. :0  :biggrin:
> *


I might have to run 24's to get over the pot holes! :wow:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 17 2010, 09:06 PM~16921833
> *I might have to run 24's to get over the pot holes! :wow:
> *


Excuses excuses. Lol I roll 13's on these streets everyday now. Just swerve.


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 17 2010, 08:06 PM~16921833
> *I might have to run 24's to get over the pot holes! :wow:
> *


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 17 2010, 08:10 PM~16921876
> *Excuses excuses. Lol I roll 13's on these streets everyday now. Just swerve.
> *


Truly never had 13's. Whats the difference except for price?


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 17 2010, 08:02 PM~16921768
> *Yeah J, Im down with that idea! Im sure between you and Chad it will be infested with rats! LOL
> *


Whats wrong wit that? If it dont work out the shady is around the way ? :biggrin:


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Mar 17 2010, 08:22 PM~16922041
> *Whats wrong wit that? If it dont work out the shady is around the way ?  :biggrin:
> *


Now you know I aint never got a problem with the rats bein around, but yetti might have to take that day off! LOL :twak:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 17 2010, 09:21 PM~16922031
> *Truly never had 13's. Whats the difference except for price?
> *


They look better. Lol they don't ride any different than 14's. They won't go right on a caddy in the front. Either spacers or caprice spindles.


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 17 2010, 08:25 PM~16922084
> *They look better. Lol they don't ride any different than 14's. They won't go right on a caddy in the front. Either spacers or caprice spindles.
> *


Damn, sounds like more work! Looks like back to 14's! :biggrin:


----------



## LowridnVegas

Wut up homey? Rich Boys in tha house! Theres only 1ofakind!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 17 2010, 09:28 PM~16922137
> *Damn, sounds like more work! Looks like back to 14's! :biggrin:
> *


It is YOUR car. LoL. I'll take the camera tomarrow and take some more pics of the progress.


----------



## 1ofakindpaint

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 17 2010, 09:29 PM~16922154
> *Wut up homey? Rich Boys in tha house! Theres only 1ofakind!
> *


What up bro just checking the progress on the cleanest caddy in town one day I hope to be like you guys.


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 17 2010, 08:31 PM~16922186
> *It is YOUR car. LoL. I'll take the camera tomarrow and take some more pics of the progress.
> *


OK, cause I think Im gonna be sick by lookin at that dirty undercarrage. LOL


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Mar 17 2010, 08:34 PM~16922233
> *What up bro just checking the progress on the cleanest caddy in town one day I hope to be like you guys.
> *


I could only wish! Saving my pennies for that 1ofakind! :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 17 2010, 10:37 PM~16922275
> *OK, cause I think Im gonna be sick by lookin at that dirty undercarrage. LOL
> *


don't worry its the new style, they call that shit patena' in the collectors world


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 18 2010, 02:20 AM~16924505
> *don't worry its the new style, they call that shit patena' in the collectors world
> *



PATINA..... Fixed :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Three Stage

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 18 2010, 01:40 AM~16924573
> *PATINA..... Fixed  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Fukin' nerd.  :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Three Stage_@Mar 18 2010, 05:23 PM~16929292
> *Fukin' nerd.    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Sup Jew :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 19 2010, 01:25 AM~16934476
> *:biggrin:  Sup Jew :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey chipper's :biggrin:


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 17 2010, 07:14 PM~16921088
> *i feel you homie, but i just wanna be extra safe lol...
> 
> come drive up and help me install LOL... i pay LOL...
> *


please post pics if yetti does install.might need a lil help too if i ever find some aircraft pumps locally


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Mar 19 2010, 02:22 PM~16938825
> *please post pics if yetti does install.might need a lil help too if i ever find some aircraft pumps locally
> *



good luck in midwest homie.. most plane boneyards are in AZ CA etc... dry warm spots... 

anyways, go for it! best $$$ i ever spent and the setup isnt even in front of me til next week LOL... 

im hoping Yetti can do the install, but im also in between taht or runnin 220 to my garage and buying a welder with the money LOL.. i know i can do the install, plus then i learn... but idk... i love yettis work and id love it to be done right first time


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 19 2010, 06:26 PM~16940069
> *good luck in midwest homie.. most plane boneyards are in AZ CA etc... dry warm spots...
> 
> anyways, go for it! best $$$ i ever spent and the setup isnt even in front of me til next week LOL...
> 
> im hoping Yetti can do the install, but im also in between taht or runnin 220 to my garage and buying a welder with the money LOL.. i know i can do the install, plus then i learn... but idk... i love yettis work and id love it to be done right first time
> *


I would love to do it, but you would be better off learning to do it yourself. How do you think I learned? Lol


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 19 2010, 06:05 PM~16940368
> *I would love to do it, but you would be better off learning to do it yourself. How do you think I learned?  Lol
> *


this is wut im doin.i want to learn myself aswell.already know a lil bit.but need to know a lot.


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 19 2010, 05:26 PM~16940069
> *good luck in midwest homie.. most plane boneyards are in AZ CA etc... dry warm spots...
> 
> anyways, go for it! best $$$ i ever spent and the setup isnt even in front of me til next week LOL...
> 
> im hoping Yetti can do the install, but im also in between taht or runnin 220 to my garage and buying a welder with the money LOL.. i know i can do the install, plus then i learn... but idk... i love yettis work and id love it to be done right first time
> *


thanks man.i take it ur gettin a setup from abel?yetti knows wuts up.if i really had to i would have him do mine but i want to do it myself.also hard choice to make.we always do alot of weldin at my house too.


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 19 2010, 01:16 AM~16934616
> *hey chipper's :biggrin:
> *


Wut up Elbows? Congrats on the soon to new addition to the fam! :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode

LOL

Ive been plowing snow with the Thunderbird, 

i hate winter


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 21 2010, 11:16 AM~16952271
> *LOL
> 
> Ive been plowing snow with the Thunderbird,
> 
> i hate winter
> *


Try it on some bald ass 13's. Lol. Oh well I'm riding regardless.


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Big Jaycaddie, LENEXALOWRIDERZ :wave: hI ANT :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode

Actually I am on some bald 13's
lol


----------



## wayne64ss

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 21 2010, 08:29 PM~16955234
> *Actually I am on some bald 13's
> lol
> *


not talking about your girlfriend wood e :0


----------



## djdvl666




----------



## 816rider

sorry foos....dont know hot to resize a tinypic...photobucket stopped working for whatever reason, and i moved on to the next FREE WHORE that would do what i asked her!


----------



## LowridnVegas

Come on Jamie, lets see some progress pics! trailing arms, trunk, anything? :420:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 21 2010, 10:16 AM~16952271
> *LOL
> 
> Ive been plowing snow with the Thunderbird,
> 
> i hate winter
> *


Found On Rd DEAD :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode

your driving a mazda truck dawg..

might as well be a vespa scooter, at least they hold their value, lol


independence,lol


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 23 2010, 10:50 AM~16972375
> *your driving a mazda truck dawg..
> 
> might as well be a vespa scooter,  at least they hold their value, lol
> independence,lol
> *


did you see whats on the cover of the newest lowrider?


----------



## D4LWoode

yep

im always ahead of the curve!!

lol


----------



## LowridnVegas

I think you 2 are the only ones who seen the new Lowrider! :roflmao:


----------



## yetti

Hopefully it will be working tomarrow Eric.


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 23 2010, 02:54 PM~16975661
> *Hopefully it will be working tomarrow Eric.
> *


Im in no rush. I think your boss is in more of a rush then the one gettin the wrok done. I appreciate all the extras you guys do to make it right! :worship:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 23 2010, 06:16 PM~16977446
> *Im in no rush. I think your boss is in more of a rush then the one gettin the wrok done. I appreciate all the extras you guys do to make it right! :worship:
> *


Its easier to do it now then after it is jacked up. I want everyone to be riding this summer. Lol


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 23 2010, 08:50 AM~16972375
> *your driving a mazda truck dawg..
> 
> might as well be a vespa scooter,  at least they hold their value, lol
> independence,lol
> *


Gay Town :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 23 2010, 04:44 PM~16975541
> *I think you 2 are the only ones who seen the new Lowrider! :roflmao:
> *



man you know quicktrip lets you read that shit for free


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Need more pictures. How about mounting a webcam on Yetti's head?


----------



## D4LWoode

Hey

We could put a camera in place of that tooth he's missing!

Thats the only reason Jeremy comes down there, he thinks hes going to get you to move to Indy
lol


----------



## yetti

More pics fools. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti




----------



## yetti




----------



## yetti




----------



## yetti




----------



## LowridnVegas

Them wheels are some bad mamma jammas! LOL :roflmao:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 24 2010, 04:48 PM~16988810
> *Them wheels are some bad mamma jammas! LOL :roflmao:
> *


You gonna do some undercover serving. LoL


----------



## LowridnVegas

I noticed in the one pic I got sponsered by Tootsies on Main! That guy is rich! :scrutinize:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 24 2010, 05:23 PM~16989178
> *I noticed in the one pic I got sponsered by Tootsies on Main! That guy is rich! :scrutinize:
> *


See if anyone else notices. Woody drove around with on on his truck for a couple of days. Lol


----------



## Super Ray

i think e may have bad touched me when i was asleep in vegas

i see u coming out the closet :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Super Ray_@Mar 24 2010, 06:43 PM~16990046
> *i think e may have bad touched me when i was asleep in vegas
> 
> i see u coming out the closet :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


Its not possible to BAD TOUCH you Ray. Lol


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 24 2010, 03:57 PM~16988250
> *
> 
> *


 :0 Are you prostituting for this job Eric?? hno: hno: :cheesy:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 24 2010, 06:59 PM~16990228
> *:0  Are you prostituting for this job Eric??    hno:  hno:  :cheesy:
> *


You guys are silly. The Caddy is real HOT for 60 volts.

It was a Joke. LoL


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 24 2010, 05:59 PM~16990228
> *:0  Are you prostituting for this job Eric??    hno:  hno:  :cheesy:
> *


I said I was hittin the streets this year! I just didnt say how! LOL


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by Super Ray_@Mar 24 2010, 05:43 PM~16990046
> *i think e may have bad touched me when i was asleep in vegas
> 
> i see u coming out the closet :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


Ray its only bad when your not willing! :wow:


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 24 2010, 06:06 PM~16990281
> *You guys are silly. The Caddy is real HOT for 60 volts.
> 
> It was a Joke. LoL
> *


Its got some bounce! Maybe I will put on a grey wig and polyester suit, cruise around town with the sleeper wheels and serve some unexpecting fools at the light! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 25 2010, 08:24 AM~16995453
> *I said I was hittin the streets this year! I just didnt say how! LOL
> *



:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 25 2010, 08:27 AM~16995478
> *Its got some bounce! Maybe I will put on a grey wig and polyester suit, cruise around town with the sleeper wheels and serve some unexpecting fools at the light! LOL :biggrin:
> *


I remember when I had my orange lincoln before paint sitting on the factorys....that shit wouldn't just hop....it would "bounce" like crazy. Big tires are fun thats for sure. :happysad:


----------



## D4LWoode

Actually its better when they fight back, Ray likes the gimp...

Jamie, did you find any of those things.....


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 24 2010, 05:23 PM~16989178
> *I noticed in the one pic I got sponsered by Tootsies on Main! That guy is rich! :scrutinize:
> *


ha haa that shit is funny I didn't know you was undercover!


----------



## yetti

Man I'm done with full stacks, its a lot more fun when the front moves. Eric's car has me wanting to add more to the trunk. Lol


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 25 2010, 08:48 PM~17002039
> *Man I'm done with full stacks, its a lot more fun when the front moves. Eric's car has me wanting to add more to the trunk. Lol
> *


Not to mention how much less abuse the pump is put through. It's so easy to over lock when there is a long ass coil in there. I like the movement to so that bitch is already taking off at the first lick.

I like that Caddy set up it is pretty clean.


----------



## LowridnVegas

A little taste!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tp-rBm1q7kQ


----------



## LowridnVegas

Not sure how to post it on the thread without clicking the link! :happysad:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 25 2010, 06:48 PM~17002039
> *Man I'm done with full stacks, its a lot more fun when the front moves. Eric's car has me wanting to add more to the trunk. Lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider

nice work! seen it in person...caint wait to see it on the streets.... :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

I like that...gets me all giddy!


----------



## OUTHOPU

Shit looks funny as hell with the stocks on. That's only a double at 60v?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 26 2010, 08:44 AM~17006422
> *Shit looks funny as hell with the stocks on. That's only a double at 60v?
> *


Yes sir. That video doesn't do it justice. 3 lick and your flying. Lol


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 26 2010, 10:49 AM~17006963
> *Yes sir. That video doesn't do it justice. 3 lick and your flying. Lol
> *


what springs are you guys using?

definatly more broke in than mine.


----------



## D4LWoode

:wave: :rimshot:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode+Mar 21 2010, 09:16 AM~16952271-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Ive been plowing snow with the Thunderbird,
> 
> i hate winter
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 09:34 AM~16952412
> *Try it on some bald ass 13's. Lol. Oh well I'm riding regardless.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hno: The KC weather I do not miss :nosad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 03:39 PM~16989387
> *See if anyone else notices. Woody drove around with on on his truck for a couple of days. Lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :roflmao: Just curious how you guys end up with those stickers :scrutinize: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowridnVegas_@Mar 25 2010, 08:13 PM~17003840
> *A little taste!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tp-rBm1q7kQ
> *






:thumbsup:


----------



## LowridnVegas

Thanks Cali Style! How the hell you do that?


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 26 2010, 09:12 AM~17007138
> *what  springs are you guys using?
> 
> definatly more broke in than mine.
> *


Its not a full stack. And they are broke in.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 26 2010, 04:09 PM~17010075
> *Its not a full stack. And they are broke in.
> *


Way more fun like that. LoL


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 28 2010, 04:05 PM~17025537
> *Way more fun like that. LoL
> *


Yes sir! Gotta give a big bitch room if you want her to move! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## liljoefromkc

wut up yetti.caddy came out nice.wut kind of slowdowns are on the blue caddy's setup?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Mar 28 2010, 05:34 PM~17025727
> *wut up yetti.caddy came out nice.wut kind of slowdowns are on the blue caddy's setup?
> *


The front one is a Parker slowdown. The back ones are just 1/4 brass ones.


----------



## yetti

My beater. :biggrin: Maybe one day I'll wash it. :happysad: 








Already gonna change some things. :biggrin: It never ends.


----------



## LowridnVegas

:thumbsup: Lay N Play is how we rollin!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 29 2010, 06:48 PM~17036837
> *:thumbsup: Lay N Play is how we rollin!
> *


Yours is far from lay and play. Order the wheels yet? There's no way I could just let it sit like you are gonna do, I would be rolling that ho. :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas+Mar 26 2010, 02:08 PM~17010068-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Cali Style! How the hell you do that?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428013
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-yetti_@Mar 29 2010, 04:24 PM~17036576
> *My beater. :biggrin:  Maybe one day I'll wash it. :happysad:
> me things. :biggrin:  It never ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 29 2010, 06:24 PM~17036576
> *My beater. :biggrin:  Maybe one day I'll wash it. :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already gonna change some things. :biggrin:  It never ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I told you you coudn't just lay & play! :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Mar 29 2010, 07:56 PM~17037559
> *I told you you coudn't just lay & play! :biggrin:
> *


Just gonna add another battery and a Y block so it cant lean on me. :biggrin: That will still be lay and play buddy.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 29 2010, 08:00 PM~17037593
> *Just gonna add another battery and a Y block so it cant lean on me. :biggrin:  That will still be lay and play buddy.
> *


hows just the Y block fix lean?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 29 2010, 08:12 PM~17037743
> *hows just the Y block fix lean?
> *


I will put it in the trunk. Now I have it tee-d under the hood and when I turn the fluid will go from side to side. With the T in the trunk with 2 hoses going to the front, they are always full so it can't lean. :biggrin: This is my daily so I want the best ride possible and don't suggest accum's cause I really don't like them. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 29 2010, 08:20 PM~17037824
> *I will put it in the trunk.  Now I have it tee-d under the hood and when I turn the fluid will go from side to side. With the T in the trunk with 2 hoses going to the front, they are always full so it can't lean. :biggrin:  This is my daily so I want the best ride possible and don't suggest accum's cause I really don't like them. :biggrin:
> *


 with out a near stack i get lean  double pump with the H style fitting pattern. (like the caddy)


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 29 2010, 08:42 PM~17038116
> *with out a near stack i get lean    double pump with the H style fitting pattern. (like the caddy)
> *


Have to be air in the line. I havent ever had one do that. The caddy I just did is setup like that and is damn near all the way down in the front and it won't lean. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 29 2010, 08:44 PM~17038152
> *Have to be air in the line.  I havent ever had one do that.  The caddy I just did is setup like that and is damn near all the way down in the front and it won't lean. :biggrin:
> *


i wouldnt put it passed me to not have gotten all the air out of the lines :happysad:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 29 2010, 08:46 PM~17038178
> *i wouldnt put it passed me to not have gotten all the air out of the lines  :happysad:
> *


Bleed them some more. I guess before the lincoln you wanted air in the lines. Lol


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 29 2010, 05:51 PM~17036860
> *Yours is far from lay and play. Order the wheels yet?  There's no way I could just let it sit like you are gonna do, I would be rolling that ho. :biggrin:
> *


No wheels yet. Gotta pick up the Nardi this week and then paint. Believe me its killin me already!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 29 2010, 08:54 PM~17038294
> *No wheels yet. Gotta pick up the Nardi this week and then paint. Believe me its killin me already!
> *


Gonna be nice all week too. I might have to wash my car. Lol


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 29 2010, 08:50 PM~17038243
> *Bleed them some more. I guess before the lincoln you wanted air in the lines. Lol
> *


oooooo burn.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 29 2010, 09:00 PM~17038378
> *oooooo burn.
> *


Calm down. Just playing with you. If there's anything I can do to help you with the Lincoln just let me know.


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 29 2010, 07:57 PM~17038329
> *Gonna be nice all week too. I might have to wash my car. Lol
> *


So your gonna wash it just to rub it in!  :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 29 2010, 09:07 PM~17038482
> *So your gonna wash it just to rub it in!   :biggrin:
> *


Gonna take more than water to make mine look good. Lol


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 29 2010, 09:04 PM~17038442
> *Calm down. Just playing with you. If there's anything I can do to help you with the Lincoln just let me know.
> *


----------



## wayne64ss

Man I really like that Caddy setup!!! How's it 3-wheel?? Also with the bar across the back like that, can you get the gas tank out and in ok? Curious because I wanted to do that to mine, but was afraid I wouldn't be able to get the gas tank back in.


----------



## showandgo

:uh: IM BORED


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 29 2010, 08:00 PM~17037593
> *Just gonna add another battery and a Y block so it cant lean on me. :biggrin:  That will still be lay and play buddy.
> *


The good ol y block! What time do you get out of there at the end of the day?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Mar 30 2010, 11:47 AM~17044055
> *Man I really like that Caddy setup!!!  How's it 3-wheel?? Also with the bar across the back like that, can you get the gas tank out and in ok? Curious because I wanted to do that to mine, but was afraid I wouldn't be able to get the gas tank back in.
> *


Yes it will 3 wheel no problem if it has some reverse wheels. I had to cut and move the quarter braces in 2 inches on each side for 10 to fit straight across the back. Yes you can take out and put the gas tank in with that bar on the frame. 

What's up Jimmy?

Yo Billy I leave at 3:30 everyday except Saturday.


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 30 2010, 02:36 PM~17045932
> *Yes it will 3 wheel no problem if it has some reverse wheels. I had to cut and move the quarter braces in 2 inches on each side for 10 to fit straight across the back. Yes you can take out and put the gas tank in with that bar on the frame.
> 
> What's up Jimmy?
> 
> Yo Billy I leave at 3:30 everyday except Saturday.
> *


What you aint diggin the gangsta factorys? Look out if you see a old guy pull up with a gray wig and ployester suit in a "stock" brougham! LOL :wow:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 30 2010, 05:51 PM~17047149
> *What you aint diggin the gangsta factorys? Look out if you see a old guy pull up with a gray wig and ployester suit in a "stock" brougham! LOL :wow:
> *


You know me 13's on EVERYTHING. Lol. You probally couldn't hop it in a polyester suit.


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 30 2010, 04:59 PM~17047221
> *You know me 13's on EVERYTHING. Lol. You probally couldn't hop it in a polyester suit.
> *


Mine is a Lay N Play! :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 30 2010, 07:11 PM~17047949
> *Mine is a Lay N Play! :biggrin:
> *


It might Lay but it don't Play. Lol


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 30 2010, 06:14 PM~17047998
> *It might Lay but it don't Play. Lol
> *


Yeah it sits in the driveway with the stocks!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 30 2010, 07:28 PM~17048218
> *Yeah it sits in the driveway with the stocks!
> *


Better get it to Aarons so you can be rolling soon.


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 30 2010, 06:37 PM~17048322
> *Better get it to Aarons so you can be rolling soon.
> *


yeah we ALL will be rolling soon!


----------



## kc63drop

:biggrin:


----------



## 816ryder

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Mar 31 2010, 12:10 PM~17055220
> *yeah we ALL will be rolling soon!
> *


YES SIR AS SOON AS I GET MY DUMP BACK FROM BLACK MAGIC ITS ON :biggrin: WHATS UP YETTIE


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by 816ryder_@Apr 1 2010, 02:43 PM~17067882
> *YES SIR AS SOON AS I GET MY DUMP BACK FROM BLACK MAGIC ITS ON  :biggrin: WHATS UP YETTIE
> *


 :twak: its yetti foo! :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

What's up my Southside riders? Need to take some new pics don't I?


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 2 2010, 04:09 PM~17078990
> *What's up my Southside riders?  Need to take some new pics don't I?
> *


pics of :dunno:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Apr 3 2010, 05:17 PM~17086802
> *pics of  :dunno:
> *


What do you think I'm doing all day? :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Here's a Empire Customs 4 link kit for a 70 Impala I just installed.


----------



## yetti

A few top secret pics of the Caddy. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

A full size Chevy truck frame getting a C-notch.








A few pics of my car after I FINALLY washed it. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Some G-body lowers. :biggrin: Look real close. :0


----------



## 816rider

ahhhhh now i see  u must be hard at work yeti-son


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Apr 3 2010, 08:15 PM~17087771
> *ahhhhh now i see  u must be hard at work yeti-son
> *


Yeah it's fun trying to put stuff together that you didn't take apart. :biggrin:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 3 2010, 07:33 PM~17087527
> *Some G-body lowers. :biggrin: Look real close. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are these are for a single I wagon?


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 3 2010, 06:19 PM~17087451
> *A full size Chevy truck frame getting a C-notch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few pics of my car after I FINALLY washed it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How many " wil the frame get ?


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Mar 31 2010, 11:10 AM~17055220
> *yeah we ALL will be rolling soon!
> *


He said he was a few weeks out, so Im still looking for some 14's for the dirt to roll untill it goes to paint, then I will probably sellem and get color matched! :biggrin:


----------



## LowridnVegas

Theres something about the rocker trim on that 70. :scrutinize: :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## LowridnVegas

I could have swore that Lincoln was beige! :roflmao: It looks better white!


----------



## LowridnVegas

That 4 link is the poop! No more driving in both lanes with the ass up! :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Apr 4 2010, 10:49 AM~17091943
> *I could have swore that Lincoln was beige! :roflmao: It looks better white!
> *


I would like it better beige. I don't like white cars. Lol

Jeremy I will do as much as I can while keeping it strong enough.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Apr 4 2010, 10:45 AM~17091926
> *He said he was a few weeks out, so Im still looking for some 14's for the dirt to roll untill it goes to paint, then I will probably sellem and get color matched! :biggrin:
> *


Hey Aaron has some on his Rivi that he's not gonna use, get at him fool.


----------



## LowridnVegas

I'll have to hit him up. I got his steering wheel puller so I will be down there. Still got that other chrome Nardi, has GM adabter but might need a horn button and trim ring if BP still wants the one I ordered. $175.00.


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Apr 4 2010, 09:45 AM~17091926
> *He said he was a few weeks out, so Im still looking for some 14's for the dirt to roll untill it goes to paint, then I will probably sellem and get color matched! :biggrin:
> *


color matched will look sicc on that blue ass paint!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Apr 4 2010, 07:13 AM~17090878
> *Are these are for a single I wagon?
> *


Yes sir Bill. When you gonna stop by and B.S. Again?


----------



## Super Ray

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:   :guns: :guns:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 3 2010, 08:16 PM~17087431
> *A few top secret pics of the Caddy. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 5 2010, 05:52 PM~17104084
> *:wow:
> *


What's up Ted? Looks alittle different now. Lol


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 4 2010, 09:56 AM~17091979
> *I would like it better beige. I don't like white cars. Lol
> 
> Jeremy I will do as much as I can while keeping it strong enough.
> *


  :biggrin: Sounds good .


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Apr 5 2010, 08:26 PM~17105829
> *  :biggrin: Sounds good .
> *


I'm sure you two will be having ass hopping contests after a few 30 packs. :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 5 2010, 07:29 PM~17105866
> *I'm sure you two will be having ass hopping contests after a few 30 packs. :biggrin:
> *


yetti. if you say ass hopping. you need to say NO ****...


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 5 2010, 07:03 PM~17104222
> *What's up Ted?  Looks alittle different now. Lol
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 5 2010, 05:18 PM~17103656
> *Yes sir Bill. When you gonna stop by and B.S. Again?
> *


wife is back on a business trip when she gets back i will stop by next week one morning!


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Apr 6 2010, 07:17 AM~17110581
> *wife is back on a business trip when she gets back i will stop by next week one morning!
> *


business man...just knew you was RICH bill! :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Apr 5 2010, 11:56 PM~17108762
> *yetti. if you say ass hopping. you need to say NO ****...
> *


You are one silly ass fool Jay. Lol. Get those chrome fittings back yet?


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Apr 6 2010, 11:38 AM~17112692
> *business man...just knew you was RICH bill! :biggrin:
> *


You dont understand? B.P.= Big Paper :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 5 2010, 07:29 PM~17105866
> *I'm sure you two will be having ass hopping contests after a few 30 packs. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: Not that kind of guy, not in 2 that sort of stuff :biggrin: . What kind of outfit you runnin down there .


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Apr 6 2010, 08:40 PM~17117131
> *:wow:  Not that kind of guy, not in 2 that sort of stuff :biggrin: . What kind of outfit you runnin down there .
> *


Ok Mr. Mind-ya-bizness! :boink: :wave:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Apr 6 2010, 12:38 PM~17112692
> *business man...just knew you was RICH bill! :biggrin:
> *


SHHH! How you doin J?


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Apr 6 2010, 07:44 PM~17116427
> *You dont understand? B.P.= Big Paper :biggrin:
> *


Double SHH!


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Apr 6 2010, 08:55 PM~17118058
> *SHHH!  How you doin J?
> *


im bout 75%...feels way better than 25% that fo sho! :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 6 2010, 06:40 PM~17116390
> *You are one silly ass fool Jay. Lol. Get those chrome fittings back yet?
> *


not sure? need to call them in the morn...i think they are done though...gotta work on daveys monster truck tomo though...maybe we both will RIDE down to the shop next wed! his dump should be back and installed by then too! SOUTHSIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Apr 6 2010, 09:49 PM~17117969
> *Ok Mr. Mind-ya-bizness! :boink:  :wave:
> *


Glad I wasn't there for that one. Lol


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Apr 6 2010, 08:49 PM~17117969
> *Ok Mr. Mind-ya-bizness! :boink:  :wave:
> *


Sup :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Apr 7 2010, 08:37 PM~17128040
> *Sup  :biggrin:
> *


You should write a book Jeremy, there is so much to write about. Lol


----------



## D4LWoode

jezzz yetti, be nice !!!

you know he can't write, why you think UPS uses barcode scanners




Love ya Jeremy!


----------



## slangin cardboard

After all the things I seen you guys do Yah I should write a book.


----------



## Three Stage

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Apr 8 2010, 10:29 PM~17140145
> *After all the things I seen you guys do      Yah I should write a book.
> *


(In a cool, relaxed and even voice) I can not confirm or deny the existence of or verify anything you think you may have seen, heard about, felt or experienced. The events you refer to never happened and if you just look right here, this will be all over in a second...
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZoezvmZZ440&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZoezvmZZ440&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

Thank you for your time.
:biggrin: He, he, he, he.


----------



## D4LWoode

I remember jeremy banging Alice's sister with fleas jumping off his sack


lol

got to love Independence


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Apr 9 2010, 12:57 PM~17144445
> *I remember jeremy banging Alice's sister with fleas jumping off his sack
> lol
> 
> got to love Independence
> *


WOW :wow:


----------



## D4LWoode

vacate the area

vacate the area


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Apr 10 2010, 10:24 AM~17151704
> *vacate the area
> 
> vacate the area
> *


just remember fullfaces do not guarentee full facial protection


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Apr 9 2010, 11:57 AM~17144445
> *I remember jeremy banging Alice's sister with fleas jumping off his sack
> lol
> 
> got to love Independence
> *


Like you got any room to talk. Lol.


----------



## liljoefromkc

wut up yetti.ne new pics.caddy came out nice who did the paint job and patterns?


----------



## Super Ray

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:     :burn: :burn: :guns: :burn: :guns: :guns:


----------



## slangin cardboard

:happysad: :0 Some how I thought It would end up like this . :biggrin:


----------



## cutman

A playa ima stop by Thursday morning!


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 3 2010, 07:19 PM~17087451
> *A full size Chevy truck frame getting a C-notch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few pics of my car after I FINALLY washed it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats the progress on the Frame?


----------



## liljoefromkc

wut up yetti.want to know if u could let me know some info on shortening my rear axle in my 1950 deluxe.want to tuck 13x7 and skirts.any info is appreciated.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Apr 13 2010, 10:18 AM~17178092
> *A playa ima stop by Thursday morning!
> *


Cool. I haven't had a chance to do Brians frame yet. 

Joe the only place I know that does it in KC is Layne Machine and they aren't cheap. Might do some measuring and find out if maybe you can swap it with something else. S-10 maybe.


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 13 2010, 05:21 PM~17182693
> *Cool. I haven't had a chance to do Brians frame yet.
> 
> Joe the only place I know that does it in KC is Layne Machine and they aren't cheap. Might do some measuring and find out if maybe you can swap it with something else. S-10 maybe.
> *


i agree! do the swap! measure, and do the swap! much easier!


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 3 2010, 08:16 PM~17087431
> *A few top secret pics of the Caddy. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size flake got used ?


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Apr 13 2010, 07:25 PM~17184118
> *i agree! do the swap! measure, and do the swap! much easier!
> *


 G body ?


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Apr 15 2010, 07:04 AM~17199864
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think thats posed to be funny :dunno: i didnt make it that night, but if its posed to be funny,,,,,it is! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Apr 15 2010, 10:04 PM~17207722
> *what size flake got used ?
> *


House of Kolor F15 flake. They have even bigger than that. Lol


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 16 2010, 06:01 AM~17210060
> *House of Kolor F15 flake. They have even bigger than that. Lol
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Super Ray

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## yetti

Sorry been slacking on the pics lately. :biggrin: 
It has alot more pop in direct sunlight.


----------



## yetti

A few trailing arm pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:wow: :wow: :wow: teach me wise one!!!


----------



## yetti

Old faithful came back for a check-up. :biggrin: 10 years of hopping is along time for any car.


----------



## yetti

Another ROLLERZ ONLY K.C. car. :biggrin: 








All the hydraulics were done by Blaz. I have done a few touches to it. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

These are Caddy/Caprice lowers. :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 18 2010, 06:55 PM~17230792
> *Another ROLLERZ ONLY K.C. car. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the hydraulics were done by Blaz.  I have done a few touches to it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


R.O. in da house...


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 18 2010, 06:48 PM~17230713
> *Sorry been slacking on the pics lately. :biggrin:
> It has alot more pop in direct sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Money

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 18 2010, 06:59 PM~17230848
> *These are Caddy/Caprice lowers. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean


----------



## yetti

Thanks everyone for looking.


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 18 2010, 06:52 PM~17230757
> *Old faithful came back for a check-up. :biggrin:  10 years of hopping is along time for any car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Old faithful thats a good one. :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 18 2010, 06:48 PM~17230713
> *Sorry been slacking on the pics lately. :biggrin:
> It has alot more pop in direct sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin real good , Can not wait to see it on the streets. This should be a good summer in KC.


----------



## 816ryder

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Apr 15 2010, 08:04 AM~17199864
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA WATCH OUT BOONE THEIR LOOKING FOR U :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 816ryder

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 21 2010, 05:16 PM~17262071
> *Thanks everyone for looking.
> *


UR SLACKING ON THE PICS OF MY A ARMS. THEY LOOK REALLY GOOD. CANT WAIT TILL THEIR DONE :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by 816ryder_@Apr 22 2010, 04:20 PM~17272572
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA WATCH OUT BOONE THEIR LOOKING FOR U  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dude i'm getting my scooter DONKED out right now

imma get KING KONG on their ass


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 816ryder_@Apr 22 2010, 03:24 PM~17272600
> *UR SLACKING ON THE PICS OF MY A ARMS. THEY LOOK REALLY GOOD. CANT WAIT TILL THEIR DONE  :biggrin:
> *


That one just needs the bushings put in. Then do the other one. Lol

Chris the motor upgrade on the scooter is almost done. Lol


----------



## djdvl666

Thats cool  

need a 4 ft hose for that rear cylinder


----------



## 816ryder

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 22 2010, 06:08 PM~17274185
> *That one just needs the bushings put in. Then do the other one. Lol
> 
> Chris the motor upgrade on the scooter is almost done. Lol
> *


u gonna put them bushings in before i get them chrome or does it matter :dunno:


----------



## 816rider

everything matters...fuck what METALLICA told ya...everything dave, everything...


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 816ryder_@Apr 23 2010, 04:43 PM~17283058
> *u gonna put them bushings in before i get them chrome or does it matter :dunno:
> *


Yes I will put the bushings in before you get them chromed.


----------



## 816rider

you got time early in the morn still? wed morn that is... :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Apr 27 2010, 03:28 PM~17320183
> *you got time early in the morn still? wed morn that is... :biggrin:
> *


Your idea of early is different than mine. See you at 11:00. Lol


----------



## yetti

C Notch anyone? :biggrin: I put 1X2 tubing inside for more strength.
























Bag mounts. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Here is one of Davey's uppers. :biggrin: Ford a-arms.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 18 2010, 08:48 PM~17230713
> *Sorry been slacking on the pics lately. :biggrin:
> It has alot more pop in direct sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Apr 27 2010, 07:26 PM~17322615
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Shouldn't be much longer. :biggrin: Can't wait to bumper an engraved bumper. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 27 2010, 06:29 PM~17322634
> *Shouldn't be much longer. :biggrin:  Can't wait to bumper an engraved bumper. :0  :biggrin:
> *


He shouldve just got 2 done, cause you know the new one is gonna be jacked! :0


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Apr 27 2010, 07:57 PM~17322971
> *He shouldve just got 2 done, cause you know the new one is gonna be jacked!  :0
> *


You know how he does it. :biggrin: 
I bet he doesn't take it mudding like you. :0


----------



## hodaddy

engraved bumpers huh? :scrutinize: very interesting


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 27 2010, 06:22 PM~17322568
> *C Notch anyone? :biggrin:  I put 1X2 tubing inside for more strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag mounts. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats A little different than what I was expecting . Looks real good yetti , Nice work .


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Apr 27 2010, 08:17 PM~17323270
> *Thats A little different than what I was expecting .  Looks real good yetti , Nice work .
> *


What were you expecting?


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 27 2010, 07:22 PM~17323348
> *What were you expecting?
> *


One of those big speed bumps people put in there frames. I took everything off of my tank last night , and I could have kicked in my back glass I was so pissed of. I got it all of with out trashing shit after I brain fucked it, That shit sucks asssssssssssssssssssssssss. :angry:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 27 2010, 06:29 PM~17322634
> *Shouldn't be much longer. :biggrin:  Can't wait to bumper an engraved bumper. :0  :biggrin:
> *


rich :biggrin: see you at 9


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Apr 27 2010, 09:10 PM~17324142
> *One of those big speed bumps people put in there frames. I took everything off of my tank last night , and I could have kicked in my back glass I was so pissed of. I got it all of with out trashing shit after I brain fucked it, That shit sucks asssssssssssssssssssssssss. :angry:
> *


It should lay frame with 14's like he wanted. Are you gonna paint the tank?


----------



## slangin cardboard

Yes I am , and the check valves . I whant 2 find a better way 2 run the wires so you cant see as much .


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 27 2010, 06:22 PM~17322568
> *C Notch anyone? :biggrin:  I put 1X2 tubing inside for more strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag mounts. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:  
:thumbsup: thanks my s**t looks real good


----------



## Super Ray

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :cheesy: :cheesy: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## slangin cardboard

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Super Ray_@May 3 2010, 01:41 PM~17375200
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo

whats up with one of my favorite builders?


----------



## 816rider

:ugh: :dunno: :run:


----------



## SouthSide76

SUP YETTI :wave:


----------



## yetti

What's up Jimmy and my Southside brothers. Been slacking on the pics again.


----------



## showandgo

fuck the pics i wanna see the cars


----------



## D4LWoode

yea, show some cars fucker,

anything new down there?


----------



## 816rider

show the cars. show the cars. show the cars! "chant comin from the SOUTHSIDE of KC... :biggrin:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@May 9 2010, 07:29 AM~17433189
> *SUP YETTI :wave:
> *


X2 Tag your it!


----------



## yetti

Here's one I have been working on. :biggrin: 
















Was already juiced, I just redid the trunk and got it working again. :cheesy:


----------



## LowridnVegas

That was marilyn manson's huh! I didnt know it was lifted!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@May 11 2010, 05:09 PM~17457520
> *That was marilyn manson's huh! I didnt know it was lifted!
> *


Yep. I like those Lincolns. Ready to go mudding again. Lol


----------



## touchdowntodd

get in that mud truck and drive up here and throw my aircraft in ... i pay decently!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@May 11 2010, 05:23 PM~17457642
> *get in that mud truck and drive up here and throw my aircraft in ... i pay decently!
> *


Would love to do aircraft in your Galaxy but you will have to bring it to me.
I don't have no mud truck. Lol Eric likes to go mudding in his juiced fleetwood.


----------



## LowridnVegas

Wasnt the first time I had to hit the grass at Swope Park! last time was in the Candy blue 2dr on some 2 day fresh Dayton's!


----------



## liljoefromkc

wut up yetti.do u got a lot of projects for the upcoming show?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@May 11 2010, 06:21 PM~17458174
> *Wasnt the first time I had to hit the grass at Swope Park! last time was in the Candy blue 2dr on some 2 day fresh Dayton's!
> *


We have all had to do it at one time or another. Lol


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@May 11 2010, 05:21 PM~17458174
> *Wasnt the first time I had to hit the grass at Swope Park! last time was in the Candy blue 2dr on some 2 day fresh Dayton's!
> *


  that sucks purple dang


----------



## SouthSide76

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@May 11 2010, 06:21 PM~17458174
> *Wasnt the first time I had to hit the grass at Swope Park! last time was in the Candy blue 2dr on some 2 day fresh Dayton's!
> *


I WAS THERE THAT DAY OBOY GOT SHOT EVERYBODY HIT THE GRASS ONLY WAY OUT


----------



## bigbelly

:machinegun: :roflmao: :machinegun: :roflmao: :machinegun: :roflmao: :machinegun: :roflmao: where is the wagon ?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@May 15 2010, 04:55 PM~17499875
> *:machinegun:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :roflmao: where is the wagon ?
> *


Its been in the shop for 5 hours now. Lol


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 15 2010, 03:58 PM~17499888
> *Its been in the shop for 5 hours now. Lol
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: word on the street is that, then you get done with it he is gonna drive it from your shop straight to the ALTAR :loco: :loco:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

will work for solenoids.... :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@May 15 2010, 04:10 PM~17499940
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: word on the street is that, then you get done with it he is gonna drive it from your shop straight to the ALTAR  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@May 15 2010, 05:10 PM~17499940
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: word on the street is that, then you get done with it he is gonna drive it from your shop straight to the ALTAR  :loco:  :loco:
> *


So I need to go as slow as possible then. Lol


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 15 2010, 04:20 PM~17499993
> *So I need to go as slow as possible then. Lol
> *


I dont know about that , Its car money or mama money . :roflmao: :dunno: :barf: :banghead: :loco: :nosad: :rant: :sprint: :run:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@May 15 2010, 05:10 PM~17499940
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: word on the street is that, then you get done with it he is gonna drive it from your shop straight to the ALTAR  :loco:  :loco:
> *


dundandundun dundandunan :boink:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

whats up buddy :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 16 2010, 09:40 AM~17504865
> *whats up buddy :biggrin:
> *


Not much Jason. What's up with you guys?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 16 2010, 10:11 AM~17505464
> *Not much Jason. What's up with you guys?
> *


just building mudd trucks :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

Westside Muddriders T.C.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 16 2010, 06:04 PM~17507810
> *just building mudd trucks :biggrin:
> *


Gotta do what you like. Lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 15 2010, 04:12 PM~17499954
> *will work for solenoids.... :biggrin:
> *


I SWEEP FLOORS, SCRUB TOILETS, MOW GRASS..... :biggrin: AND BEST OF ALL IM UNEMPLOYED....


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 16 2010, 09:14 PM~17509606
> *I SWEEP FLOORS, SCRUB TOILETS, MOW GRASS..... :biggrin:  AND BEST OF ALL IM UNEMPLOYED....
> *


You haven't seen the toilets have you. Lol. Or the grass for that matter.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 16 2010, 08:17 PM~17509639
> *You haven't seen the toilets have you. Lol. Or the grass for that matter.
> *


NO MATTER....





























SCRATCH THAT , I DONT DO BATHROOMS, BUT I DO MOW LAWNS.... :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 16 2010, 07:10 PM~17508956
> *Gotta do what you like. Lol
> *


yeah were having fun for sure, here's my latest hardline project :biggrin: 

































but i still have this also 
street double doing 65 all day long, its ugly for now but she works


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@May 15 2010, 05:42 AM~17497060
> *I WAS THERE THAT DAY OBOY GOT SHOT  EVERYBODY HIT THE GRASS ONLY WAY OUT
> *


Yes sir! Look like a cruise through the park for real!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 17 2010, 09:26 AM~17513772
> *yeah were having fun for sure, here's my latest hardline project :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i still have this also
> street double doing 65 all day long, its ugly for now but she works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You guys are silly. If its fun for you that's cool.


----------



## yetti

Got a bunch of chrome back today. I'll post some pics tomarrow if I can remember to bring the camera. Lol


----------



## yetti

Some chrome stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Caddy is getting closer. :biggrin: 
















Some more engraving. :0 
























These are for the caddy also.


----------



## yetti

Put a single Superduty on the front of the 70. :biggrin: Gonna put 2 regular adex's on the back dumps still.








The Lincoln came back to add side to side and go through it completely.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

nice


----------



## OUTHOPU

I like the Caddy, paint is sweet.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 18 2010, 05:57 PM~17531654
> *I like the Caddy, paint is sweet.
> *


It is gonna be real nice. He will still be hopping it on the highway. Lol


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 18 2010, 10:21 AM~17527286
> *Some chrome stuff. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 18 2010, 12:21 PM~17527286
> *Some chrome stuff. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 18 2010, 05:24 PM~17531936
> *It is gonna be real nice. He will still be hopping it on the highway. Lol
> *


hopefully... :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@May 19 2010, 08:30 PM~17545242
> *hopefully... :biggrin:
> *


You know he will. You getting the Merc out anytime soon?


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 11 2010, 03:43 PM~17457265
> *Here's one I have been working on. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was already juiced, I just redid the trunk and got it working again. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this shit , Call me loco but its diff.


----------



## slangin cardboard

Hey For All You Grinders!!!! Check me out grind'n up da scene!!!!! Jus go to this link!
<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid751.photobucket.com/albums/xx155/kcsslows/190.flv">


----------



## 816ryder

WHATS UP YETTI ? HOWS THE A ARMS COMING ALONG


----------



## Westside Mint 76

:wave:


----------



## kc63drop

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowridnVegas

:thumbsup:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 19 2010, 07:37 PM~17545387
> *You know he will. You getting the Merc out anytime soon?
> *


yes sir! depends on radiator situation...belton cruise is right here in town...or maybe will come out on sunday??? :dunno: i got dumb ass wedding shit to pay for still


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@May 20 2010, 08:37 PM~17556217
> *yes sir! depends on radiator situation...belton cruise is right here in town...or maybe will come out on sunday??? :dunno: i got gay ass wedding shit to pay for still
> *


Marrying a guy???? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 21 2010, 07:42 AM~17560786
> *Marrying a guy????  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## yetti

It was cool kicking it with everyone last night. A lot of clubs were out tearing up the streets. 
Down IV Life
Rollerz Only
Southside
Ghetto Dreams
Royals
Real Riders

The riding is what its all about. That will always be the most fun to me.


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 22 2010, 06:30 AM~17569573
> *It was cool kicking it with everyone last night. A lot of clubs were out tearing up the streets.
> Down IV Life
> Rollerz Only
> Southside
> Ghetto Dreams
> Royals
> Real Riders
> 
> The riding is what its all about. That will always be the most fun to me.
> *


your 100% correct! riding beats a carshow any fucking day of the week! i had a blast! it was good to get out on them KC streets! maybe next time we can get double the rides :dunno: maybe we should just plan a cruise? i like ridin earlier too that way you can watch fo 1time...


----------



## cutman

Picked up them plaques Friday and these shirts are comming!

Who knows about points on a 73 460 lincoln?


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by cutman_@May 22 2010, 08:45 PM~17573759
> *Picked up them plaques Friday and these shirts are comming!
> 
> Who knows about points on a 73 460 lincoln?
> *


 :wow: :dunno: 460's are cool as shit though! just not good for hopping...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 22 2010, 06:30 AM~17569573
> *It was cool kicking it with everyone last night. A lot of clubs were out tearing up the streets.
> Down IV Life
> Rollerz Only
> Southside
> Ghetto Dreams
> Royals
> Real Riders
> 
> The riding is what its all about. That will always be the most fun to me.
> *


  STILL TOOK APART, STILL NOT PAINTED, STILL NOT IN THE STREETS.....


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 23 2010, 01:07 AM~17575352
> * STILL TOOK APART, STILL NOT PAINTED, STILL NOT IN THE STREETS.....
> *


x2


----------



## yetti

Get busy then. Lol


----------



## lo4lyf

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@May 22 2010, 07:53 PM~17572887
> *your 100% correct! riding beats a carshow any fucking day of the week! i had a blast! it was good to get out on them KC streets! maybe next time we can get double the rides :dunno: maybe we should just plan a cruise? i like ridin earlier too that way you can watch fo 1time...
> *


let people out of town know that would come down to cruise.


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@May 23 2010, 08:48 PM~17581227
> *let people out of town know that would come down to cruise.
> *


word. i may just come up with some cool shit like that...sounds good to me! thats the best part of owning a lowrider! i will hash it over with some homies from local clubs and see what we can come up with! :biggrin: there are several places to hit up on a friday/saturday evening in KC... :wow: any input on this would be great...maybe i should start its own topic :dunno:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 23 2010, 09:32 PM~17581017
> *Get busy then. Lol
> *


I am DUDE!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by cutman_@May 24 2010, 03:05 PM~17588254
> *I am DUDE!
> *


I'm starting to think Tony is the only one repping Ghetto Dreams. Lol. Where you at Bill?


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 24 2010, 05:40 PM~17589380
> *I'm starting to think Tony is the only one repping Ghetto Dreams. Lol. Where you at Bill?
> *


we are work n on that as we speak


----------



## 816ryder

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 22 2010, 07:30 AM~17569573
> *It was cool kicking it with everyone last night. A lot of clubs were out tearing up the streets.
> Down IV Life
> Rollerz Only
> Southside
> Ghetto Dreams
> Royals
> Real Riders
> 
> The riding is what its all about. That will always be the most fun to me.
> *


YES SIR.ITS ALWAYS FUN TO GET EVERYBODY TOGETHER AND RIDE.ITS THE SHIT. THE BEST THING U CAN EVER DO. :biggrin:


----------



## 816ryder

> _Originally posted by cutman_@May 24 2010, 03:05 PM~17588254
> *I am DUDE!
> *


THEN WORK HARDER AND FASTER LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 816ryder

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 24 2010, 04:40 PM~17589380
> *I'm starting to think Tony is the only one repping Ghetto Dreams. Lol. Where you at Bill?
> *


YEAH WHATS UP WITH THAT BILLY :dunno:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 24 2010, 04:40 PM~17589380
> *I'm starting to think Tony is the only one repping Ghetto Dreams. Lol. Where you at Bill?
> *


Tony is on them streets repin! I'll see ya Friday! Where were you Sunday? I stoped by last Friday and even called but you were to busy to take care of my hydralic needs! I do need a couple of dump seals. What do I need to do?


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by cutman_@May 25 2010, 12:55 PM~17599719
> *Tony is on them streets repin!  I'll see ya Friday! Where were you Sunday?  I stoped by last Friday and even called but you were to busy to take care of my hydralic needs!  I do need a couple of dump seals.  What do I need to do?
> *


get on your knees :dunno: :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@May 25 2010, 01:40 PM~17600057
> *get on your knees :dunno:  :wow:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by cutman_@May 25 2010, 01:55 PM~17599719
> *Tony is on them streets repin!  I'll see ya Friday! Where were you Sunday?  I stoped by last Friday and even called but you were to busy to take care of my hydralic needs!  I do need a couple of dump seals.  What do I need to do?
> *


I was gone Friday. You know I have and will ALWAYS take care of you Billy.(NO ****)lol 
The inlaws were intown Sunday so I couldn't get away.


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@May 25 2010, 02:40 PM~17600057
> *get on your knees :dunno:  :wow:
> *


J ima bite yo azz next time I see so ya better bend over punk lova


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 25 2010, 03:30 PM~17600554
> *I was gone Friday. You know I have and will ALWAYS take care of you Billy.(NO ****)lol
> The inlaws were intown Sunday so I couldn't get away.
> *


Ya I figured you was with Chad cause the Linc was in the shop! 

And oh ya DADDY you always do take care of me! :biggrin: Sorry Jay! :cheesy: don't be  @ me!


----------



## 816ryder

> _Originally posted by cutman_@May 25 2010, 03:46 PM~17600678
> *J ima bite yo azz next time I see so ya better bend over punk lova
> *


LOL THATS FUNNY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by cutman_@May 25 2010, 03:46 PM~17600678
> *J ima bite yo azz next time I see so ya better bend over punk lova
> *


I don't think no **** would have covered that one. Lol


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by cutman_@May 25 2010, 02:46 PM~17600678
> *J ima bite yo azz next time I see so ya better bend over punk lova
> *


 :wow: :tears:


----------



## lo4lyf

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@May 23 2010, 10:03 PM~17581461
> *word. i may just come up with some cool shit like that...sounds good to me! thats the best part of owning a lowrider! i will hash it over with some homies from local clubs and see what we can come up with! :biggrin: there are several places to hit up on a friday/saturday evening in KC... :wow: any input on this would be great...maybe i should start its own topic :dunno:
> *


keep me informed.


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@May 25 2010, 09:05 PM~17605039
> *keep me informed.
> *


ill be at the get together/picnic/show/hop this weekend if it happens, and ill ask around...if its going down you'll be the first to know! i would love to make a secret map for only lowriders...and have like 100 lowriders hit the streets and put KC on lock! :yes:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@May 26 2010, 12:54 AM~17607275
> *ill be at the get together/picnic/show/hop this weekend if it happens, and ill ask around...if its going down you'll be the first to know! i would love to make a secret map for only lowriders...and have like 100 lowriders hit the streets and put KC on lock! :yes:
> *


Ca








Can I slam this and roll ? :biggrin:


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@May 26 2010, 07:55 PM~17615694
> *Ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I slam this and roll ? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@May 26 2010, 07:55 PM~17615694
> *Ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I slam this and roll ? :biggrin:
> *


if you want, but your real wagon would be a lot better! just bring out ol' faithful!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@May 26 2010, 12:54 AM~17607275
> *ill be at the get together/picnic/show/hop this weekend if it happens, and ill ask around...if its going down you'll be the first to know! i would love to make a secret map for only lowriders...and have like 100 lowriders hit the streets and put KC on lock! :yes:
> *


ill ride in the trunk....*





*disclamer- no really, i hate not having my car, i wanna be in the streets too....


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by 816rider+May 22 2010, 08:53 PM~17572887-->
> 
> 
> 
> your 100% correct! riding beats a carshow any fucking day of the week! i had a blast! it was good to get out on them KC streets! maybe next time we can get double the rides :dunno: maybe we should just plan a cruise? i like ridin earlier too that way you can watch fo 1time...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit i'm down from if my shit's up and runnin,need to put some miles on my 72'ssss
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slangin cardboard_@May 26 2010, 09:55 PM~17615694
> *Ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I slam this and roll ? :biggrin:
> *


Awww fuck even got that dog leash off the bumper :wow:


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 21 2010, 07:42 AM~17560786
> *Marrying a guy????  :0  :cheesy:
> *


Now you know Jay is marrying a 40oz! :biggrin: :roflmao: :boink:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@May 27 2010, 08:42 AM~17620330
> *Now you know Jay is marrying a 40oz! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :boink:
> *


Like you got room to talk. Jay doesn't have people inroute on cruise night with beer. Lol


----------



## yetti

Got some shiney new bumpers back, try to get some pics tomarrow.


----------



## catdaddy

how bout them bumpers


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by catdaddy_@May 28 2010, 05:28 PM~17635107
> *how bout them bumpers
> *


 :wave:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by catdaddy_@May 28 2010, 03:28 PM~17635107
> *how bout them bumpers
> *


The cat is out of the bag !! :0


----------



## catdaddy

That's right. Watch out


----------



## diamonddog07

Any shops in st louis mo?


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 27 2010, 10:53 AM~17621890
> *Like you got room to talk. Jay doesn't have people inroute on cruise night with beer. Lol
> *


funniest shit ive read on the LIL'z in a long time! good one jaime!


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by diamonddog07_@May 28 2010, 07:44 PM~17636699
> *Any shops in st louis mo?
> *


 :dunno: we got sum in KC tho :biggrin:


----------



## bigbelly

:banghead: I'm ready to sandblast & powdercoat my frame where is the best place 2go ? :around:


----------



## catdaddy

I told you were to go for the sand blasting.


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by catdaddy_@May 29 2010, 10:06 AM~17640781
> *I told you were to go for the sand blasting.
> *


 In 1 ear and out the other . :uh: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## bigbelly

yo ass didn't have a name or number :nono: :rant:


----------



## bigbelly

can somebody other than Amos & Andy holla back :rimshot: :twak:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@May 29 2010, 03:01 PM~17642221
> *can somebody other than Amos & Andy holla back :rimshot:  :twak:
> *


Industrial blasting in the bottoms.


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 29 2010, 04:37 PM~17642675
> *Industrial blasting in the bottoms.
> *


Talk to Kalib and tell him your my freind and that Billy Sent you From MIDWAY I DO A TON of business with Mike and him but I always deal with Kalib let me know if you want his cell number.


----------



## bigbelly

thanks :yes:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@May 30 2010, 07:45 AM~17646207
> *thanks  :yes:
> *


EAD


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@May 31 2010, 09:45 PM~17659076
> *EAD
> *


Ead :dunno: MOB :yes:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jun 1 2010, 11:17 AM~17664349
> *Ead :dunno: MOB :yes:
> *


GOB :biggrin:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jun 1 2010, 06:53 PM~17668047
> *GOB :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@May 28 2010, 09:50 PM~17637615
> *funniest shit ive read on the LIL'z in a long time! good one jaime!
> *


Dont want to detour the cruise route so had to have in route delivery! :biggrin:


----------



## cutman

How bout it! Sittin in the pool and hear another commercial from the Kings Of Candy on Hot 103.3! :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jun 6 2010, 02:15 PM~17709060
> *How bout it!  Sittin in the pool and hear another commercial from the Kings Of Candy on Hot 103.3! :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :h5:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Jun 6 2010, 04:01 PM~17709926
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:  :h5:
> *


I haven't heard it yet. Lol


----------



## cutman

THE LINCOLN HAS MADE ITS WAY TO BACK TO THE CITY!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jun 7 2010, 08:01 AM~17715053
> *THE LINCOLN HAS MADE ITS WAY TO BACK TO THE CITY!
> *


I haven't seen it. Lol. 
I guess I should be taking pics of the work I've been doing. Juiced a 94 Towncar and didn't take any pics of it. Lol


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jun 6 2010, 12:15 PM~17709060
> *How bout it!  Sittin in the pool and hear another commercial from the Kings Of Candy on Hot 103.3! :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


That SHIT is garbage !!! :uh:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 8 2010, 09:22 PM~17732062
> *I haven't seen it. Lol.
> I guess I should be taking pics of the work I've been doing. Juiced a 94 Towncar and didn't take any pics of it. Lol
> *


Ya some pics would be good. It's turning into a chat room in here. :cheesy:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 8 2010, 10:35 PM~17733707
> *Ya some pics would be good. It's turning into a chat room in here. :cheesy:
> *


X2
HA HA HA


----------



## yetti

Here's some more pics. :biggrin: 
I'm really digging these Lincoln's now. Look good sitting low.
















Added side to side, new batteries and hold down.
















Mounted the switches in the dash instead of under it like it was. :biggrin: 

























The suicide doors make the car.


----------



## yetti

Got more pics but photobucket isn't working to well. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Car came back so I could firure out why it was killing the battery. :biggrin: 
The paint on this is just sick. Pics don't do it justice.


----------



## yetti

Some more Caddy pics. It's getting real close now. :biggrin: 
















Engraving anyone? :0 
































Looks pretty cool.


----------



## cutman

Thanks for the Info you gave me today & That Lac is comming together


----------



## catdaddy

In loving memory of my mom


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by catdaddy_@Jun 10 2010, 08:39 PM~17753619
> *In loving memory of my mom
> *


If there's anything I can do let me know.


----------



## catdaddy

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 10 2010, 08:41 PM~17753639
> *If there's anything I can do let me know.
> *


Thanks. Its a ruff time. It means a lot jamie.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by catdaddy_@Jun 10 2010, 08:57 PM~17753824
> *Thanks.  Its a ruff time. It means a lot jamie.
> *


Hang in there brother.


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by catdaddy_@Jun 10 2010, 09:39 PM~17753619
> *In loving memory of my mom
> *


 :angel:


----------



## 1ofakindpaint

> _Originally posted by catdaddy_@Jun 10 2010, 08:39 PM~17753619
> *In loving memory of my mom
> *


Sorry to hear that bro.


----------



## catdaddy

Thanks! Show your family love cu.z life is too short


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by catdaddy_@Jun 10 2010, 07:39 PM~17753619
> *In loving memory of my mom
> *


sorry to hear that bro...me and my fam will pray for you! keep ya head up!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by catdaddy_@Jun 10 2010, 08:39 PM~17753619
> *In loving memory of my mom
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## catdaddy

Thanks. Big pimpin. 816 rider


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by catdaddy_@Jun 10 2010, 09:39 PM~17753619
> *In loving memory of my mom
> *


sorry to hear man. you know this town has your back if you need anything.


----------



## catdaddy

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jun 11 2010, 03:55 PM~17761760
> *sorry to hear man. you know this town has your back if you need anything.
> *


Thanks bro. Good to no. That's why KC is the shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 10 2010, 06:19 PM~17752895
> *Some more Caddy pics.  It's getting real close now. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engraving anyone? :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn sweet ride... the detail on it is amazing..... :0 :0


----------



## D4LWoode

So Sorry to hear abut your loss Scotty

If you need anything please call, We got your back


----------



## cutman

Yetti! Are you at the shop today? :wow:


----------



## Super Ray

if he responses to u billy hes FIRED!!!!!
hes supost to b worken :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Super Ray_@Jun 12 2010, 06:11 PM~17769628
> *if he responses to u billy hes FIRED!!!!!
> hes supost to b worken :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


Iam working your momma over. Lol. Aren't you supposed to be in Oklahoma fool?


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 12 2010, 06:17 PM~17769651
> *Iam working your momma over. Lol. Aren't you supposed to be in Oklahoma fool?
> *


Huh! Thats the Wifey thats soing!


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by Super Ray_@Jun 12 2010, 06:11 PM~17769628
> *if he responses to u billy hes FIRED!!!!!
> hes supost to b worken :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


Yep he is Fired More pics please


----------



## Super Ray

u goin to tulsa :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by Super Ray_@Jun 12 2010, 06:36 PM~17769726
> *u goin to tulsa :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


I should! Its going to a good time with alot of cars going  are you taking the Lac


----------



## kc63drop

WE CANT AFFORD TO GO TIMES ARE HARD


----------



## pacman

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Jun 12 2010, 11:25 PM~17771577
> *WE CANT AFFORD TO GO TIMES ARE HARD
> *


 :roflmao: times are hard :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Jun 12 2010, 11:25 PM~17771577
> *WE CANT AFFORD TO GO TIMES ARE HARD
> *


Man that sucks.


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Jun 12 2010, 10:25 PM~17771577
> *WE CANT AFFORD TO GO TIMES ARE HARD
> *


lol thats a good one


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Jun 12 2010, 10:25 PM~17771577
> *WE CANT AFFORD TO GO TIMES ARE HARD
> *












:dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## catdaddy

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jun 12 2010, 07:50 AM~17766448
> *So Sorry to hear abut your loss Scotty
> 
> If you need anything please call, We got your back
> *


Thanks woode!


----------



## slangin cardboard

:angel:


----------



## cutman

Thanks for the good time Chad! We will be at your spot on more Sundays to come! Had a good time with all these folks from the Mo to the Dot!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jun 13 2010, 10:46 PM~17778397
> *Thanks for the good time Chad!  We will be at your spot on more Sundays to come!  Had a good time with all these folks from the Mo to the Dot!
> *


:yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## kc63drop

SO TODAY IM SITTING AT THE STOP LIGHT AND THIS LIL DUDE IS WALKING WITH A TALL LADY AND IT MADE ME THINK HOW BAD IT WOULD BE TO BE SHORT EVERYONE ALWAYS LOOKING DOWN AT ME AND U WOULD ALWAYS HAVE TO LOOK UP .... THANK GOD IM THE ONE LIL GUYS LOOK UP TO....NOW IM THINKING MORE IF I WAS SHORT IT WOULD GIVE AN ILLUSION THAT CARS GET MORE INCH'S HOPPING THAN THEY REALLY DO....HMMMMM OK ENOUGH THINKING OUT LOUD


----------



## kc63drop

STAY TUNED FOR THE NEW RADIO SPOT....OH BOY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Jun 14 2010, 10:12 PM~17787527
> *SO TODAY IM SITTING AT THE STOP LIGHT AND THIS LIL DUDE IS WALKING WITH A TALL LADY AND IT MADE ME THINK HOW BAD IT WOULD BE TO BE SHORT EVERYONE ALWAYS LOOKING DOWN AT ME AND U WOULD ALWAYS HAVE TO LOOK UP .... THANK GOD IM THE ONE LIL GUYS LOOK UP TO....NOW IM THINKING MORE IF I WAS SHORT IT WOULD GIVE AN ILLUSION THAT CARS GET MORE INCH'S HOPPING THAN THEY REALLY DO....HMMMMM OK ENOUGH THINKING OUT LOUD
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Jun 14 2010, 08:12 PM~17787527
> *SO TODAY IM SITTING AT THE STOP LIGHT AND THIS LIL DUDE IS WALKING WITH A TALL LADY AND IT MADE ME THINK HOW BAD IT WOULD BE TO BE SHORT EVERYONE ALWAYS LOOKING DOWN AT ME AND U WOULD ALWAYS HAVE TO LOOK UP .... THANK GOD IM THE ONE LIL GUYS LOOK UP TO....NOW IM THINKING MORE IF I WAS SHORT IT WOULD GIVE AN ILLUSION THAT CARS GET MORE INCH'S HOPPING THAN THEY REALLY DO....HMMMMM OK ENOUGH THINKING OUT LOUD
> *


true story, i works on one of our truck dancers, first it was a short guy that operated it, then a big boy bought it and it was doing the same but looked higher when the shorter guy owned it lolololololololol


----------



## pacman

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 816ryder

> _Originally posted by catdaddy_@Jun 10 2010, 08:39 PM~17753619
> *In loving memory of my mom
> *


sorry to hear the news scotty. keep your head up homie :angel:


----------



## ghettodreams

jamie did guy come down about wanting to get his wagon to 3 wheel ?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Jun 15 2010, 06:25 PM~17796708
> *jamie did guy come down about wanting to get his wagon to 3 wheel ?
> *


Yes. Thanks for telling people about us Rob.


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 15 2010, 07:55 PM~17796947
> *Yes. Thanks for telling people about us Rob.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 816rider




----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jun 15 2010, 07:10 PM~17797073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thought we were going to fix that problem. Lol


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Jun 14 2010, 09:13 PM~17787539
> *STAY TUNED FOR THE NEW RADIO SPOT....OH BOY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:boink:


----------



## slangin cardboard

:420:


----------



## Guest




----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jun 15 2010, 06:10 PM~17797073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what u talkin bout homie? thats a lil dude hoppin a bigg ass car... not a car as bigg as mines, but a bigg ass car... :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Jun 14 2010, 08:13 PM~17787539
> *STAY TUNED FOR THE NEW RADIO SPOT....OH BOY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest

Chad dont for get to add KC ESTILO to that radio spot! Goodtimes to come on sundays!!


----------



## iixxvmmii

Anyone know of a good shop to rebuild carburetors? I got a 2bbl that's shot! Any help is appreciated.


----------



## 816ryder

whats up yetti


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 15 2010, 08:47 AM~17791243
> *true story, i works on one of our truck dancers, first it was a short guy that operated it, then a big boy bought it and it was doing the same but looked higher when the shorter guy owned it lolololololololol
> *


if it was bill who bought it ....he made the whole truck look smal not just how it perfprmed .....dudes a monster


----------



## showandgo

yep thats the one


----------



## cutman

We ready to go?


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 15 2010, 05:55 PM~17796947
> *Yes. Thanks for telling people about us Rob.
> *


Foo why yo shit not charged ? You know you was In RAT TOWN . :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Jun 19 2010, 12:21 AM~17829904
> *Foo why yo shit not charged ? You know you was In RAT TOWN . :tongue:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## kc63drop

OK THIS SUNDAY WE ARE BACK TO CAR WASH 5915 PROSPECT GOING TO START AROUND 4P BRING THE GRILL THE BEER AND LETS HAVE SOME FUN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Jun 21 2010, 04:35 PM~17846906
> *OK THIS SUNDAY WE ARE BACK TO CAR WASH 5915 PROSPECT GOING TO START AROUND 4P BRING THE GRILL THE BEER AND LETS HAVE SOME FUN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Jun 21 2010, 03:35 PM~17846906
> *OK THIS SUNDAY WE ARE BACK TO CAR WASH 5915 PROSPECT GOING TO START AROUND 4P BRING THE GRILL THE BEER AND LETS HAVE SOME FUN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yes sir thanks for the invite!


----------



## yetti

I guess I should post up some pics. Lol


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 26 2010, 08:48 AM~17892054
> *I guess I should post up some pics. Lol
> *


I seen theirs like 10 cars crammed in their! And of course where out shopping again! :0


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jun 26 2010, 09:20 AM~17892151
> *I seen theirs like 10 cars crammed in their!  And of course where out shopping again! :0
> *


Must be nice being RICH. Lol


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Jun 16 2010, 04:40 PM~17807331
> *Anyone know of a good shop to rebuild carburetors? I got a 2bbl that's shot! Any help is appreciated.
> *


Advance auto :biggrin: They have 2bbl carburater for 120.00


----------



## kc63drop

thanks everyone for coming out what a great night....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

I NEED SOME MORE BITCH WORK!! :biggrin: C'MON JAMIE, FIND ME SOMETHING!!


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 28 2010, 04:28 PM~17909406
> *I NEED SOME MORE BITCH WORK!! :biggrin: C'MON JAMIE, FIND ME SOMETHING!!
> *


no comment :0


----------



## streetrider

* Dam......nice work on the cars......just started looking at
shops here in the "Hydraulics" forum.....trying to decide where to 
get my ride done,when I get bacc to the states..(in Iraq right now)* :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

More pics. :biggrin: Shop hopper. :0


----------



## yetti

More Caddy pics. :biggrin: 








































Trunk of the 70 getting redone. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Caprice frame done by the NEW guy. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

65 frame getting wrapped. After all this time frame wraps still aren't fun. :biggrin: 








Had to do some rust repair before wrapping.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jun 29 2010, 09:00 AM~17915492
> *no comment :0
> *


You said it all right there. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## iixxvmmii

did you do the setup on the monte??????????? 


> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 29 2010, 05:20 PM~17919115
> *More pics. :biggrin:  Shop hopper. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Jun 29 2010, 06:04 PM~17919990
> *did you do the setup on the monte???????????
> *


Me and Down IV Life did the whole car in 2004 then I changed up some stuff now.


----------



## Purple Haze

Lookin good Jamie!!!


----------



## 816rider

tell mike while he is coherent that i will not make it down tomo...gotta take grandpa to the VA...if i get outta there by noon or so, i will see if he's still down there... :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 29 2010, 04:53 PM~17919400
> *65 frame getting wrapped. After all this time frame wraps still aren't fun. :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :yessad: The only time a frame wrap is fun is when its done!!!


----------



## Guest

hope to see yall up here next in a few weeks!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 29 2010, 10:24 PM~17922467
> *Lookin good Jamie!!!
> *


Trying. :biggrin: Got some help now so we will be putting out more cars.


----------



## Stugots

may stop by in the next couple days to distract you from work


----------



## slangin cardboard

Sup with that cutt with all the candy ? I seen it on the AVE. last fall , I did'nt think that car was still alive . Its been around since the crime dot shows . :0


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Jun 30 2010, 10:07 PM~17931756
> *Sup with that cutt with all the candy ? I seen it on the AVE. last fall , I did'nt think that car was still alive . Its been around since the crime dot shows . :0
> *


Ya I was thinking the same thing. I haven't seen it in years!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Jun 30 2010, 10:07 PM~17931756
> *Sup with that cutt with all the candy ? I seen it on the AVE. last fall , I did'nt think that car was still alive . Its been around since the crime dot shows . :0
> *


Been around almost 20 years now. One of the first cars with a chrome undercarrige in K.C. Featured in Lowrider in 95.


----------



## slangin cardboard

I remember that .


----------



## juandik

i would like to take this time to bow my head in a prayer to lay to rest the last "big " hopper in the midwest who had the wheels in the wheel wells....i would also like to say a few words on the issue of keeping it real....putcha wheels where they go son, that is all this message will self destruct under the cloud of h8terisms.


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 2 2010, 10:03 AM~17944706
> *i would like to take this time to bow my head in a prayer to lay to rest the last "big " hopper in the midwest who had the wheels in the wheel wells....i would also like to say a few words on the issue of keeping it real....putcha wheels where they go son, that is all  this message will self destruct under the cloud of h8terisms.
> *


i would like to take this time to bow my head in prayer to BUSCH LIGHT 30 pack # 1,030 on this beautiful 4th of July weekend :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 2 2010, 11:03 AM~17944706
> *i would like to take this time to bow my head in a prayer to lay to rest the last "big " hopper in the midwest who had the wheels in the wheel wells....i would also like to say a few words on the issue of keeping it real....putcha wheels where they go son, that is all  this message will self destruct under the cloud of h8terisms.
> *


Unless I do a reverse 4 link it aint gonna do enough. Then you can't drive it on the highway. Lol. We still aint using weight like everyone else so we are still ahead of everyone else.


----------



## juandik

still lays and locks better then most also ..good luck to everyone about to put it down for the mid west.


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jul 2 2010, 01:45 PM~17946831
> *i would like to take this time to bow my head in prayer to BUSCH LIGHT 30 pack # 1,030 on this beautiful 4th of July weekend :biggrin:
> *


 chuch!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I would like 2 see it on the HWY.


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Jul 2 2010, 11:08 PM~17950557
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I would like 2 see it on the HWY.
> *


ive been right behind it doing 80 :0 shit was crazy when he tried to stop :loco:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Jul 3 2010, 12:08 AM~17950557
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I would like 2 see it on the HWY.
> *


You know he will drive it like he stole it. :biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop

blah blah blah.... thought you guys knew i be pullin stunts like Colt Severs


----------



## big pimpin

2:58 is the biggest jump but they are all bad ass! You can see the axle reinforcements too....I need to beef of the blazer axles! :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 4 2010, 01:34 PM~17959180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 2:58 is the biggest jump but they are all bad ass!  You can see the axle reinforcements too....I need to beef of the blazer axles!  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


LOL.................. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

hold on now, im sticking up for jaimie. i know a lrm legal cutlass that the wheels were and really not where they belong to this day. plus the way i look at it. it aint cheatin if everyone is doing it :0


----------



## cutman

J what did you guys use to dye the interior


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 5 2010, 02:58 PM~17964417
> *hold on now, im sticking up for jaimie. i know a lrm legal cutlass that the wheels were and really not where they belong to this day. plus the way i look at it. it aint cheatin if everyone is doing it :0
> *


no worries about that cuttlass it was sacraficed for the offroad buggy.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jul 5 2010, 01:07 PM~17964486
> *J what did you guys use  to dye the interior
> *


It was SEM fabric and vinyl dye. They sell it at Oreillys. 
Its cool Jimmy just doing what I gotta do to do the inches. 

Chris put the motor in the Blazer didn't he Josh?


----------



## juandik

not all of it ..but all the cool shit, and the start up shit. we have been a few times this year and i can't wait till all the big tire trucks are done. 


How did you guys do at the show ...tried to find pics but i didnt see to many.


----------



## SouthSide76

T.T.M.F.T :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jul 2 2010, 01:45 PM~17946831
> *i would like to take this time to bow my head in prayer to BUSCH LIGHT 30 pack # 1,030 on this beautiful 4th of July weekend :biggrin:
> *


the 30 pack is the best thing ever!!!! :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jul 7 2010, 07:53 PM~17986853
> *the 30 pack is the best thing ever!!!! :worship:  :biggrin:
> *


I wish it was only 20 bucks for the best thing ever. Lol What's up Matt? Got the 68 ready for the picnic?


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 7 2010, 06:59 PM~17986901
> *I wish it was only 20 bucks for the best thing ever. Lol What's up Matt? Got the 68 ready for the picnic?
> *


It's as ready as its going to get I'm getting lazy :biggrin: you going to make it down with the new shop hopper?????


----------



## SouthSide76

:wave:


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jul 9 2010, 11:55 PM~18007764
> *  :wave:
> *


was just talkin about u O.G.  
all love of course, wonderin were you was at before your boys big day

good luck to all of you SOUTHSIDE cats, married (J)  or not 

its been a long ride, big wheels and all :biggrin: 

BALLIN' TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF(not literally Davey) :0 

fuchit im drumk

aint nothin like a southside party, cuz them other parties aint shit



:biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop

ON THE WAY TO DENVER :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSide76

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 10 2010, 02:52 AM~18008940
> *was just talkin about u O.G.
> all love of course, wonderin were you was at before your boys  big day
> 
> good luck to all of you SOUTHSIDE cats, married (J)   or not
> 
> its been a long ride, big wheels and all :biggrin:
> 
> BALLIN' TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF(not literally Davey) :0
> 
> fuchit im drumk
> 
> aint nothin like a southside party, cuz them other parties aint shit
> :biggrin:
> *


SUP MAN doin big thangs I hear :biggrin: no one told me till the last min already had my glasses on :420: didn't feel like doin shit rough week.


----------



## kc63drop

JAMIE TOOK THE MONTE HIT THE ROAD TO DENVER IM FLYIN UP IN THE MORNING...


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jul 10 2010, 06:12 PM~18012286
> *SUP MAN doin big thangs I hear  :biggrin: no one told me till the last min already had my glasses on  :420:  didn't feel like doin shit rough week.
> *


 
found a clean one dude :biggrin: thats alright, catch up with you later. hittin the wash before the rich and e 40 show. should be chill if it dont rain


----------



## kc63drop

59th spect wash 4p till dark.... super ray is taken my place today


----------



## blackonblack64

> 2:58 is the biggest jump but they are all bad ass! You can see the axle reinforcements too....I need to beef of the blazer axles! :0
> Wonder how many trucks and diffs they cash for that show lol..makes me wanna put my k5 to the test lol


----------



## yetti

Had a good time in Denver. Very good show and hop.


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 11 2010, 09:50 PM~18020049
> *Had a good time in Denver. Very good show and hop.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 10 2010, 01:52 AM~18008940
> *was just talkin about u O.G.
> all love of course, wonderin were you was at before your boys  big day
> 
> good luck to all of you SOUTHSIDE cats, married (J)   or not
> 
> its been a long ride, big wheels and all :biggrin:
> 
> BALLIN' TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF(not literally Davey) :0
> 
> fuchit im drumk
> 
> aint nothin like a southside party, cuz them other parties aint shit
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: damn homie...u must a been drumk :biggrin: hell yeah that shit was fun, and my wedding was off the hook


----------



## IRONHEAD

How was Denver? Pics ?


----------



## yetti

Congrats Jay.

There is video in shows and events Brandon. Its under Denver Show.


----------



## ghettodreams

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Jul 12 2010, 07:59 PM~18029412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Rob.


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 12 2010, 05:51 PM~18028787
> *Congrats Jay.
> 
> There is video in shows and events Brandon. Its under Denver Show.
> *


thanks homie...can you git them 10's ready????


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Jul 10 2010, 07:44 PM~18012915
> *JAMIE TOOK THE MONTE HIT THE ROAD TO DENVER IM FLYIN UP IN THE MORNING...
> *


IT LOOKS LIKE IT WAS WORKING GOOD!


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## juandik

Why is the red monte and the green 61 hoppin so much differently ...is it a chevy thang?


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Jul 13 2010, 01:14 PM~18036347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Jul 13 2010, 01:14 PM~18036347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  wont be ready in time....


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jul 13 2010, 06:26 PM~18039168
> *  wont be ready in time....
> *


y not homie?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jul 14 2010, 03:26 PM~18046684
> *y not homie?
> *


TOO MUCH WORK, NOT ENOUGH TIME AND HANDS... THE CAR IS STILL COMPLETLY GUTTED....


----------



## ghettodreams

goy any pics of the impala get painted ?


----------



## SouthSide76

:wave:


----------



## yetti

Sorry I haven't been posting much lately. Been super busy trying to get ready for all these shows. Have been taking a lot of pics.


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 17 2010, 07:48 AM~18067509
> *Sorry I haven't been posting much lately. Been super busy trying to get ready for all these shows. Have been taking a lot of pics.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lastlaugh

hows the frame coming?


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 17 2010, 05:48 AM~18067509
> *Sorry I haven't been posting much lately. Been super busy trying to get ready for all these shows. Have been taking a lot of pics.
> *


TTT for yetti being super busy! :cheesy:


----------



## kc63drop

well the monte is out for the show chrome shop didnt get us back the a arms :angry:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Jul 21 2010, 03:22 PM~18104381
> *well the monte is out for the show chrome shop didnt get us back the a arms :angry:
> *


wtf!  guess you need to make the lac the shop hopper now...get busy jaime :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

Tell Jaimie hurry up and get another set done, he's got a few days


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 21 2010, 06:04 PM~18105137
> *Tell Jaimie hurry up and get another set done, he's got a few days
> *


No.


----------



## kc63drop

YOU KNOW THE LAC ALWAYS IS ON POINT FOR A STREET CAR THAT I DRIVE EVERYWHERE :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Jul 21 2010, 06:36 PM~18105372
> *YOU KNOW THE LAC ALWAYS IS ON POINT FOR A STREET CAR THAT I DRIVE EVERYWHERE  :biggrin:
> *


Sure is a nice STREET car. Lol You drive the radical hopper everywhere also.


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 21 2010, 05:12 PM~18105207
> *No.
> *


Don't be a pussy


----------



## showandgo

As a matter of fact I may even have arms at the shop and I can't use them :0


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 21 2010, 07:18 PM~18106219
> *As a matter of fact I may even have arms at the shop and I can't use them :0
> *


Oh shit :0


----------



## 816rider

:wow: :drama:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 21 2010, 08:18 PM~18106219
> *As a matter of fact I may even have arms at the shop and I can't use them :0
> *



Not modified right! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

How do u know pus #2 lol


----------



## big pimpin

:angry: Just guessing!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## kc63drop

:biggrin:


----------



## cutman

:biggrin:


----------



## SouthSide76

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

Sunday fellas


I'll be there 2 hrs away


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

four doors. what a waste :around:


----------



## slangin cardboard

:angry: :twak:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 13 2010, 04:58 PM~18037371
> *Why is the red monte and the green 61 hoppin so much differently ...is it a chevy thang?
> *


What do you mean? Just because the 61 tips over so hard that the rear tires leave the ground doesn't mean anything. Wait yes it does.  

Monte is looking and hitting good man. Nice to see you holding it down without having to weight the car down with a small village.


----------



## baggedout81

Dam Go Chicken Go sounds good :420:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 23 2010, 11:45 PM~18127738
> *Dam Go Chicken Go sounds good :420:
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## kc63drop

9PM 2NIGHT MY PARKING 1822 MAIN THEN CRUISING


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 23 2010, 07:25 PM~18126366
> *What do you mean? Just because the 61 tips over so hard that the rear tires leave the ground doesn't mean anything. Wait yes it does.
> 
> Monte is looking and hitting good man. Nice to see you holding it down without having to weight the car down with a small village.
> *


you said tips over.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 13 2010, 05:58 PM~18037371
> *Why is the red monte and the green 61 hoppin so much differently ...is it a chevy thang?
> *


hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## cutman

:wave:


----------



## SouthSide76

:biggrin: :wave: The cars are looking and working good fellas keep'em coming :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Jul 12 2010, 07:59 PM~18029412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Here you go MUFASA.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

hope you got that beast ready son :biggrin: we got plenty of radicals coming


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 27 2010, 07:02 PM~18157961
> *Here you go MUFASA.
> *


this is a bad ass video! glad to c KC puttin i down! way to clown! :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 12 2009, 11:08 PM~14752508
> *YEAH BOY.
> JUST SAW THE SHOP TONIGHT WHILE WE WERE OUT ON THE HARLEYS. GONNA HAVE TO GET THE CADDI IN BEFORE THERES A WAITING LIST.
> 
> WHICH I KNOW ONCE EVERYONE FINDS OUT YOUR BACK IN THE GAME THE LIST WILL BE LONG.
> 
> ONCE AGAIN, GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK. THIS TOWN ISN'T THE SAME WITHOUT YOU.
> *



DAMN AUG 12, 2009

I MUST BE ON SOME DAVID BLAYNE SHIT

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, LOVE THE WAY THE COUPE IS WORKIN, NOT A SINGLE PROBLEM, BIG BLOCK AND ALL



YOU GUYS KEEP IT 100 AND SERVE THEM FOOLS BY ANY MEANS NECESSARY.


----------



## Dino

whats up jamie? looking good over there as always!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:wow:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jul 29 2010, 08:19 AM~18172589
> *whats up jamie?  looking good over there as always!
> *


What's up Dino? How's it going on the East coast?


----------



## SouthSide76

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jul 29 2010, 08:39 PM~18179698
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


What's up Chris? You guys looked good last weekend.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jul 25 2010, 03:28 AM~18134589
> *you said tips over.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 29 2010, 08:47 PM~18179822
> *:biggrin:
> *


Sup B? What you doing with all your free time? Lol


----------



## SouthSide76

:biggrin:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jul 30 2010, 07:57 PM~18189822
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666

ha ha ha


LEAD IS LIKE VIAGRA




ITS FOR ****** WHO CANT GET IT UP


----------



## 816rider

:biggrin:


----------



## SouthSide76

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 30 2010, 09:49 PM~18190257
> *ha ha ha
> LEAD IS LIKE VIAGRA
> ITS FOR ****** WHO CANT GET IT UP
> 
> *


The only lead I got is in my foot when I smash by you at a 100mph on 24s :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jul 31 2010, 09:07 AM~18192425
> *The only lead I got is in my foot when I smash by you at a 100mph on 24s :biggrin:
> *


you got some money on that one? :0


----------



## REAL4LIFECC

:0


----------



## SouthSide76

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 31 2010, 05:35 PM~18195025
> *you got some money on that one? :0
> *


whatcha tryin to run guy :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 30 2010, 08:49 PM~18190257
> *ha ha ha
> LEAD IS LIKE VIAGRA
> ITS FOR ****** WHO CANT GET IT UP
> 
> *


:h5:


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jul 31 2010, 07:26 PM~18195257
> *whatcha tryin to run guy  :biggrin:
> *


i got somethin shiny black and chrome but only has 2 wheels


----------



## SouthSide76

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 1 2010, 12:11 AM~18197106
> *i got somethin shiny black and chrome but only has 2 wheels
> *


Thats not fair thats like hopping against a weighted car


----------



## kc63drop

filming reality tv show on 59th and prospect today after 6p


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Aug 1 2010, 06:38 AM~18197765
> *Thats not fair thats like hopping against a weighted car
> *


im just taking the engine out of mine, that way it would b fair :uh:


----------



## slangin cardboard

:ninja:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 29 2010, 09:58 PM~18179978
> *Sup B?  What you doing with all your free time?  Lol
> *


No free time here. Just not doing anything hydro related right now so haven't been posting much. I do have another good build I'm starting on real soon though.


----------



## cutman

Where were you?


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 2 2010, 09:29 AM~18206030
> *Where were you?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## djdvl666

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJSM-DA2OBc




checkitout!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 2 2010, 09:03 PM~18212311
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJSM-DA2OBc
> checkitout!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


nice video sarge...looks like my man almost took out a tahoe...


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 2 2010, 10:03 PM~18212311
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJSM-DA2OBc
> checkitout!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


Your throwin down on them videos!


----------



## Classic Customs




----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 2 2010, 11:03 PM~18212311
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJSM-DA2OBc
> checkitout!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


Dayummm


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Aug 3 2010, 01:28 AM~18214200
> *nice video sarge...looks like my man almost took out a tahoe...
> *


X2 Looks like somebodys head caught a piller or 2


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Aug 3 2010, 09:50 PM~18221912
> *X2 Looks like somebodys head caught a piller or 2
> *


I told my passenger to lock into the door frame and bounce out through the moon roof.  :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely

:wave:


----------



## WUTITDU

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 2 2010, 09:03 PM~18212311
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJSM-DA2OBc
> checkitout!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


Damn that Monte is bad! :worship:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Aug 3 2010, 07:48 PM~18221202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Aug 3 2010, 07:48 PM~18221202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just noticed you got the row by the LOWRIDER trailer.... :biggrin: good job :thumbsup:


----------



## Stugots

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Aug 3 2010, 08:48 PM~18221202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Chad, can I borrow some money....for keeps?


----------



## SouthSide76

TTT :wave:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 2 2010, 11:03 PM~18212311
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJSM-DA2OBc
> checkitout!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


man I had to watch it like 5 time thats one bad ass LS


----------



## ZachLovely

:wave:


----------



## cutman

:biggrin:


----------



## 816rider

:wave:


----------



## SouthSide76

:wave: :wave: :rimshot:


----------



## SANCHEZ

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 4 2010, 09:15 AM~18225350
> *I told my passenger to lock into the door frame and bounce out through the moon roof.    :biggrin:
> *


Good instructions :biggrin: it worked! :cheesy:


----------



## slangin cardboard

:naughty: Sup on some pics ? Got any?


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by SANCHEZ_@Aug 9 2010, 06:12 PM~18268082
> *Good instructions :biggrin: it worked! :cheesy:
> *



LOL :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## cutman

SHH


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 13 2010, 05:58 PM~18037371
> *Why is the red monte and the green 61 hoppin so much differently ...is it a chevy thang?
> *


g body's r alot lighter than a 60's chevy!


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by redline_@Aug 11 2010, 03:36 PM~18285580
> *g body's r alot lighter than a 60's chevy!
> *


you don't know how right you are


----------



## yetti

What's up everyone? Been so busy I haven't had time to take pics. I'll try to get some.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 11 2010, 03:47 PM~18286661
> *What's up everyone? Been so busy I haven't had time to take pics. I'll try to get some.
> *


is it time for another lawn mowing? i could use some more parts.... :happysad:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 11 2010, 05:16 PM~18286883
> *is it time for another lawn mowing? i could use some more parts.... :happysad:
> *


Its been done a couple times since you did it.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 11 2010, 04:30 PM~18286983
> *Its been done a couple times since you did it.
> *


well hell i am easy enough to find, can i come do it next time? :happysad: i do snow as well.... :cheesy:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 11 2010, 03:47 PM~18286661
> *What's up everyone? Been so busy I haven't had time to take pics. I'll try to get some.
> *


get some yetti! get some! LOL...no ****... :wow:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 11 2010, 05:06 PM~18287240
> *well hell i am easy enough to find, can i come do it next time?  :happysad:  i do snow as well.... :cheesy:
> *


Snow and grass ,What kind of outfit you runnin downther :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Aug 11 2010, 09:28 PM~18289462
> *Snow and grass ,What kind of outfit you runnin downther  :wow:
> *


the budget built backyard builders association :happysad:


----------



## cutman

Who's that peaking in my window?


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 15 2010, 09:07 AM~18312620
> *Who's that peaking in my window?
> *


 :guns: :guns: nobody now


----------



## KC Rider

WHATS UP IF ANYONE IS LOKING I HAVE A 05 24 FT ENCLOSED TRAILER 5K FIRM :biggrin:


----------



## cutman

o.k. real deal how many employee's do we have hired now? Whats going on?


----------



## kc63drop

got 2400 on the trailer


----------



## ghettodreams

NO PICS YET :angry: LOL


----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Aug 18 2010, 11:14 PM~18349873
> *got 2400 on the trailer
> *


ILL TAKE 10 IF YOU CAN BUY A 24 FT ENCLOSED FOR 2400 LOL


----------



## 816rider

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yetti you guys need a 3 car wedge yet ???tryiing to sell mine $5000


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Aug 23 2010, 01:11 PM~18384209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Cool pic Jay. 

I hate pulling a single trailer Jason, I can't drive good enough for a wedge. Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

lol


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 24 2010, 03:44 PM~18395651
> *Cool pic Jay.
> 
> I hate pulling a single trailer Jason, I can't drive good enough for a wedge. Lol
> *


just my point of view...in the lowrider game FORD's are always on the sidelines :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Aug 23 2010, 01:11 PM~18384209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Lookin good Jamie!!!! What's she hitting now?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 25 2010, 07:44 AM~18400870
> *Lookin good Jamie!!!! What's she hitting now?
> *


I will say 90 plus.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 25 2010, 10:30 AM~18401826
> *I will say 90 plus.
> *


Awesome!! 

Side note were having a little BBQ down here on 9/25 if you want to come down. Should be a good time with lots of food and drink.


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Aug 23 2010, 12:11 PM~18384209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 816rider

dang i guess a lot of peeps are diggin my pic :biggrin: you sure yall dont need a photographer to go along with yall on these road trips... :dunno: my work is cheap :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666

FRIDAY is DJ P the infamous mash up king

SATURDAY cruise k.c. and the wash, working on entertainment for saturday night

SUNDAY minor park


----------



## kc63drop

paul wall is going to be here friday


----------



## djdvl666

> paul wall is going to be here friday
> [/quot
> 
> damn that sucks, looks like we will have to figure something else for saturday night.


----------



## ZachLovely

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Aug 26 2010, 12:49 AM~18408814
> *paul wall is going to be here friday
> *



I'm gonna have to call double booking on that one... :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider

im confused  :happysad:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 25 2010, 10:59 PM~18408449
> *word is PAUL WALL is signed on for saturday night of HOPTOBERFEST.
> 
> FRIDAY is DJ P the infamous mash up king
> 
> SATURDAY cruise k.c. and the wash, then concert that night
> 
> SUNDAY minor park
> *


NO BURNOUTS!!!


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 26 2010, 10:57 AM~18410976
> *I'm gonna have to call double booking on that one... :biggrin:
> *


not my deal on that one, i was told he was coming saturday night. oh well. DJ P friday night it is, we will line something else for saturday night.


----------



## SouthSide76

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Aug 23 2010, 01:11 PM~18384209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 11 2010, 05:50 PM~18286189
> *you don't know how right you are
> *


i laughed when i read this ...


----------



## slangin cardboard

Back up 2 da Top.


----------



## ZachLovely

KC


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 30 2010, 11:06 AM~18441070
> *KC
> *


is tha TOWN.


----------



## djdvl666

need a venue for a party saturday night of hoptoberfest. any ideas would be appreciated


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 30 2010, 03:02 PM~18443009
> *need a venue for a party saturday night of hoptoberfest. any ideas would be appreciated
> *


a hoptoberfest date would help... :happysad: not that i know of any venues...besides?????


----------



## kc63drop

:biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop

:biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Aug 31 2010, 01:32 AM~18447866
> *a hoptoberfest date would help... :happysad: not that i know of any venues...besides?????
> *



oct 1,2,3 dang!


----------



## cutman

What up fools? :0


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Sep 1 2010, 06:53 AM~18458928
> *oct 1,2,3 dang!
> *


ill be sure to mark that down on my calendar...


----------



## yetti

I took the camera to work and it had 690 pics on the memory card so I couldnt take any. :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 5 2010, 10:14 PM~18494457
> *I took the camera to work and it had 690 pics on the memory card so I couldnt take any. :biggrin:
> *


pics did u say pics :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Sep 5 2010, 09:25 PM~18494549
> *pics did u say pics  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Rob? There have been cars that came and went and I didnt take any pics. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Here's a few older ones. :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 816rider

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

:biggrin:


----------



## bigbelly

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 13 2010, 06:57 PM~18559228
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## ascencionalberto87

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 25 2010, 11:59 PM~18408449
> *FRIDAY is DJ P the infamous mash up king
> 
> SATURDAY cruise k.c. and the wash, working on entertainment for saturday night
> 
> SUNDAY minor park
> *


Where is the cruise ganna take place intrested in going trying to put my clubs name out their let me know what's up thanks


----------



## SouthSide76

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## kc63drop

OCT 1ST PAUL WALL 1822 ULTRA LOUNGE SPECIAL VIP PARK FOR ALL LOWRIDERS


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Sep 15 2010, 12:57 PM~18575843
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Sep 15 2010, 09:27 PM~18579425
> *OCT 1ST PAUL WALL 1822 ULTRA LOUNGE SPECIAL VIP PARK FOR ALL LOWRIDERS
> *


The peoples champ!!!!!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Sep 15 2010, 10:08 PM~18579776
> *looking good :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Larry. Did you get yours straightened out?


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 16 2010, 04:37 PM~18585626
> *Thanks Larry. Did you get yours straightened out?
> *


ihope so burnt some noids replaced allwireing now charging to load up for the show on sat in dallas


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Sep 15 2010, 08:27 PM~18579425
> *OCT 1ST PAUL WALL 1822 ULTRA LOUNGE SPECIAL VIP PARK FOR ALL LOWRIDERS
> *


what time we gotta be there by?


----------



## SouthSide76

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Sep 15 2010, 09:27 PM~18579425
> *OCT 1ST PAUL WALL 1822 ULTRA LOUNGE SPECIAL VIP PARK FOR ALL LOWRIDERS
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely

Loving all the new photos! :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Sep 20 2010, 11:50 AM~18610741
> *Loving all the new photos! :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Sep 20 2010, 07:46 PM~18616122
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


X3 :run:


----------



## djdvl666

official HOPTOBERFEST pre party at the RIOT ROOM feat. DJ P, THE MASH UP KING

friday night OCT. 1

B THERE TO FIND OUT THE CRUISE PLANS FOR SATURDAY AFTERNOON


THIS IS THE OFFICIAL PRE PARTY

BOONE SAID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Sep 20 2010, 08:13 PM~18616444
> *X3 :run:
> *


X4 :happysad:


----------



## yetti

You guys suck. Lol All there are is 2 frame wraps and you don't want to see them.


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 21 2010, 09:21 AM~18620227
> *You guys suck. Lol All there are is 2 frame wraps and you don't want to see them.
> *


a jamie does a 4 door cutty have the same frame as a 2 door ?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Sep 22 2010, 06:50 PM~18635657
> *a jamie does a 4 door cutty have the same frame as a 2 door ?
> *


Yes as long as its not a wagon.


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

YETTI!!! I am impressed!!! Another nice build!!!


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 22 2010, 07:53 PM~18635677
> *Yes as long as its not a wagon.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutman

got allo tdone to the Cutlas go to our topic and check it out!!!!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 23 2010, 05:33 PM~18645387
> *got allo tdone to the Cutlas go to our topic and check it out!!!!
> *


Looks nice Billy.


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 21 2010, 07:21 AM~18620227
> *You guys suck. Lol All there are is 2 frame wraps and you don't want to see them.
> *


UHHH yes we doooooo. Sup on da wagon? Have you got any clues on what ya gonna do with this crazy stabin wagon? Or ya just let this topic fall ? :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Oct 8 2010, 11:04 PM~18770688
> *UHHH yes we doooooo. Sup on da wagon? Have you got any clues on what ya gonna do with this crazy stabin wagon? Or ya just let this topic fall ? :biggrin:
> *


Scrape the ass off of the wagon. Lol. I don't know if 3 wheel is possible on that beast.


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 21 2010, 09:21 AM~18620227
> *You guys suck. Lol All there are is 2 frame wraps and you don't want to see them.
> *


PICS :angry: 






























:biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666

DAMN AIN'T NOTHIN LIKE WATCHIN COLLEGE FOOTBALL WHILE IN THE SHITTER AT A BALLIN ASS HOTEL IN VEGAS.

FEEL SORRY FOR THE MOTEL SIXERS


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 9 2010, 07:02 PM~18774243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN AIN'T NOTHIN LIKE WATCHIN COLLEGE FOOTBALL WHILE IN THE SHITTER AT A BALLIN ASS HOTEL IN VEGAS.
> 
> FEEL SORRY FOR THE MOTEL SIXERS
> *


u used  that ten buKCs that me and lil chris gave you at hoptoberfest to pay for your room didnt you! :angry: lol wish i was there...


----------



## Suburban Swingin

:biggrin: Damn you was there i didn't even see you at the show or hopp?Well cool to see you left kc,next time holla at me i can let you know where all the stuff is going down at.most people That take cars go to the motel 6 but i know you wouldn't know anything about that.


----------



## yetti

Some 65 Impala frame pics. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

A few more of the 65 frame. :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

:wave:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Oct 14 2010, 07:15 PM~18813248
> *:wave:
> *


What's up Matt? :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Here's some 63 frame pics. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

:thumbsup: You get better with age.... :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Oct 14 2010, 07:25 PM~18813334
> *:thumbsup: You get better with age.... :biggrin:
> *


I get less motivated with age. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin6

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 14 2010, 07:41 PM~18812947
> *Some 65 Impala frame pics. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2010, 11:28 AM~18809054
> *:biggrin: Damn you was there i didn't even see you at the show or hopp?Well cool to see you left kc,next time holla at me i can let you know where all the stuff is going down at.most people That take cars go to the motel 6 but i know you wouldn't know anything about that.
> *


?????? have no idea what u r even talkin about.

oh well

whaddup jamie, cant believe that shit about perfect score. glad i got a chance to see it before it crashed


----------



## 816rider

:wave:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 14 2010, 08:53 PM~18815152
> *?????? have no idea what u r even talkin about.
> 
> oh well
> 
> whaddup jamie, cant believe that shit about perfect score. glad i got a chance to see it before it crashed
> *


 :twak:


----------



## D4LWoode

DAMN IT

CAN'T BE MAKING KEKO'S SHIT BETTER THAN MINE!

STOLE MY IDEAS!!!

Looks bad ass, but hey, don't forget to fill it with mud to get it smooth!


----------



## Dino

:biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Oct 16 2010, 09:54 AM~18826384
> *:biggrin:
> *


What's up Dino? Sorry I didn't get to bullshit with you longer we were on our way out when I saw you. :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63

frames look great


----------



## lastlaugh

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Oct 16 2010, 10:43 AM~18826359
> *DAMN IT
> 
> CAN'T BE MAKING KEKO'S SHIT BETTER THAN MINE!
> 
> STOLE MY IDEAS!!!
> 
> Looks bad ass, but hey, don't forget to fill it with mud to get it smooth!
> *


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by lastlaugh_@Oct 18 2010, 07:30 PM~18845331
> *
> *


When you quote someone you are supposed to say something. Lol


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2010, 07:59 PM~18845671
> *When you quote someone you are supposed to say something. Lol
> *



LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 14 2010, 05:41 PM~18812947
> *Some 65 Impala frame pics. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK BRO!


----------



## pacman

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2010, 07:59 PM~18845671
> *When you quote someone you are supposed to say something. Lol
> *


duh he's speachless :biggrin:


----------



## pacman

by the way jamie the frames look gooooooood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by pacman_@Oct 19 2010, 06:03 PM~18854069
> *by the way jamie the frames look gooooooood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks Rob. I think you need to get rid of the bike and get into something slower. Lol


----------



## pacman

ya the bike is on the clearence rack now if you know anybody :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Thanks everyone for the positive comments on the frames.


----------



## lastlaugh

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 18 2010, 08:59 PM~18845671
> *When you quote someone you are supposed to say something. Lol
> *


Well I was trying to say something but as u can see by how many post I have I don't know wtf I'm doing.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by lastlaugh_@Oct 19 2010, 09:01 PM~18856017
> *Well I was trying to say something but as u can see by how many post I have I don't know wtf I'm doing.
> *


Just playing with you Kiko. Started messing with the rearend today.


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 19 2010, 08:06 PM~18856075
> *Just playing with you Kiko. Started messing with the rearend today.
> *




:naughty:


----------



## dlinehustler

n/h

























:scrutinize:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 20 2010, 09:57 AM~18859928
> *n/h
> :scrutinize:
> *


Leave to the Westside guy to bring up the word ****. Lol
You know I love you Ted (no ****)lol


----------



## OUTHOPU

Just got my lowrider mag in the mail and who do I see? The Monte was looking good man. :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 20 2010, 04:14 PM~18862717
> *Just got my lowrider mag in the mail and who do I see? The Monte was looking good man. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks B. Probally be in the next one to from the K.C. Show since there were only 2 hoppers. Lol


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 20 2010, 04:23 PM~18862238
> *Leave to the Westside guy to bring up the word ****. Lol
> You know I love you Ted (no ****)lol
> *


awwwwww :h5:


----------



## yetti

:biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 25 2010, 04:52 PM~18904324
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZachLovely

sell them batteries! I need you to make me some new upper & lower a-arms....chrooooooome


----------



## ZachLovely

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 25 2010, 04:52 PM~18904324
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




gonna need a higher ceiling soon...retractable roof possibly


----------



## yetti

What's up Rob?

I'm trying Zach, I can do the arms anytime.


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 26 2010, 07:01 PM~18916614
> *What's up Rob?
> 
> I'm trying Zach, I can do the arms anytime.
> *


me too in the near future... :happysad: just uppers...


----------



## yetti

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 27 2010, 11:35 AM~18922450
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## iixxvmmii

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 27 2010, 01:35 PM~18922450
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> *


DAMNNNNN.. im jealous! That thing is hitttin!


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 27 2010, 11:35 AM~18922450
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## slangin cardboard

:loco:


----------



## big pimpin

That shits up there!!!!! :0


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 27 2010, 01:35 PM~18922450
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :uh: 

i didn't see you in vegas stuck on the bumper so you ARE NOT COOL.

so get back to work chipper


----------



## ZachLovely

got the spindles and backing plates, still looking for the impala arms.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Nov 3 2010, 02:02 PM~18976554
> *got the spindles and backing plates, still looking for the impala arms.
> *


I'm ready whenever you are.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

whats up homeboy? :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 3 2010, 07:24 PM~18978851
> *whats up homeboy? :biggrin:
> *


Not much, how's things with you Jason?


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 27 2010, 11:35 AM~18922450
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> *


dammn :0 :0 looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Nov 3 2010, 08:11 PM~18979316
> *dammn :0  :0  looks good  homie  :thumbsup:
> *


How you doing Larry? Have you got the other hopper working yet?


----------



## 816rider

:wave:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 27 2010, 11:35 AM~18922450
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :0 WHATS IT HITTING ?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 3 2010, 11:30 PM~18981268
> *:0 WHATS IT HITTING ?
> *


You want the truth or do you want me to lie like everyone else. Lol.


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 4 2010, 04:54 PM~18986246
> *You want the truth or do you want me to lie like everyone else. Lol.
> *


THE TRUTH SHALL SET YOU FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

not much bro,,just trying to get by :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 4 2010, 06:36 PM~18987459
> *not much bro,,just trying to get by :biggrin:
> *


Aren't we all. Lol


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 3 2010, 07:20 PM~18979397
> *How you doing Larry? Have you got the other hopper working yet?
> *


you know it all ways works  but havent tried for the more inches deal had been thru some fucked up family problems :angry: think it does good a 36inch lock up i think ill get itout this week ed and start playing wit it and see wht we can do


----------



## big pimpin

The video has landed!!!! Jamie drove the beast down to the picnic! :0


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 8 2010, 08:38 PM~19020808
> *The video has landed!!!!  Jamie drove the beast down to the picnic! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: It was a good time and nobody was trippin. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 8 2010, 09:38 PM~19020808
> *The video has landed!!!!  Jamie drove the beast down to the picnic! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What other radical is there that does high 90's and can still drive on the highway?


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 8 2010, 10:38 PM~19020808
> *The video has landed!!!!  Jamie drove the beast down to the picnic! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 8 2010, 09:38 PM~19020808
> *The video has landed!!!!  Jamie drove the beast down to the picnic! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats that red towncar have in the trunk?


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Nov 9 2010, 01:05 PM~19025677
> *Whats that red towncar have in the trunk?
> *


3 regular pumps with one to the nose. 10 batts. :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 9 2010, 08:57 AM~19024119
> *What other radical is there that does high 90's and can still drive on the highway?
> *



Not another one that I have ever seen or heard of!


----------



## baggedout81

Tearin up them streets


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 9 2010, 03:10 PM~19027093
> *Tearin up them streets
> *


yeah it looks like truman road got rode on, on sunday... :0 wish i coulda rode also  fukcin screw!


----------



## TWEEDY

Looks like it was a good turnout


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 9 2010, 09:57 AM~19024119
> *What other radical is there that does high 90's and can still drive on the highway?
> *


yeah it was funny when i heard ****** yellin "weight", so i had to ask "do you see a trailer anywhere?"

keep it pimpin, pimpin............................


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 27 2010, 11:35 AM~18922450
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :wow: damn!


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 9 2010, 02:53 PM~19026461
> *3 regular pumps with one to the nose.  10 batts.  :cheesy:
> *


Its gets up... :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

fool , get at me on those springs!!!


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 9 2010, 07:57 AM~19024119
> *What other radical is there that does high 90's and can still drive on the highway?
> *


----------



## bigbelly

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 4 2010, 02:54 PM~18986246
> *You want the truth or do you want me to lie like everyone else. Lol.
> *


TRUE #s


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 11 2010, 09:52 PM~19047158
> *TRUE #s
> *


97" for now. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 11 2010, 10:53 PM~19047170
> *97" for now. :0  :biggrin:
> *


Start a new trend and push the front wheels forward and you'll be doing 100" :biggrin: 

Guys were riding hard out there thats for sure.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 11 2010, 09:56 PM~19047186
> *Start a new trend and push the front wheels forward and you'll be doing 100" :biggrin:
> 
> Guys were riding hard out there thats for sure.
> *


Already had discussed that option, car already looks stupid now. :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 11 2010, 08:53 PM~19047170
> *97" for now. :0  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 11 2010, 10:58 PM~19047204
> *Already had discussed that option, car already looks stupid now. :biggrin:
> *


 I like that idea....... :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider

ima try and find that dude sellin them spindles on here...fukcers wanted 20 apiece at pikc n pull...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Nov 12 2010, 10:04 AM~19051225
> *ima try and find that dude sellin them spindles on here...fukcers wanted 20 apiece at pikc n pull...
> *


toss em over the fence... :cheesy:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 12 2010, 10:17 AM~19051344
> *toss em over the fence... :cheesy:
> *


i never even got the bottom ball joint loose...plus i left the entire brake system attached...im a pretty big dude, but that would be some heavy shit to be tossing...no ****...


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti+Nov 11 2010, 10:58 PM~19047204-->
> 
> 
> 
> Already had discussed that option, car already looks stupid now. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least it would be a diffent kind of ugly than everybody else has.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TWEEDY_@Nov 12 2010, 03:09 AM~19049444
> *I like that idea....... :biggrin:
> *


I thought about it when I saw an old altered drag car they were building Muscle Car.


----------



## slangin cardboard

Whats hoppin Mr. Shelly :biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop

:biggrin:


----------



## 816rider

:biggrin:


----------



## SouthSide76

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## bigbelly

:biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

Where ya at yetti shelly p s pic's :wave: :x: :naughty:


----------



## KC Rider

ttt


----------



## ZachLovely

wheres the pic of the new wrap?


----------



## big pimpin

hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Dec 3 2010, 01:09 PM~19228941
> *wheres the pic of the new wrap?
> *


Just look out your window and you will see the glow. LoL


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 3 2010, 03:43 PM~19230410
> *Just look out your window and you will see the glow. LoL
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: good one...i think it looks good! :biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop

Well we ready to hit the road tomorrow to Houston show..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

:biggrin:


----------



## yetti

:0


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 6 2010, 09:13 PM~19257097
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :wow:


----------



## yetti

:biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

nice.....i see you got her working....... :thumbsup:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 7 2010, 05:57 PM~19266394
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 it looked real good out there homie :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Dec 7 2010, 08:03 PM~19267052
> *it looked real good out there homie :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Larry, you should have brought the cutty and got in on it. The 64 looked real nice.


----------



## juandik

seentalk of new pic and i was worried i would miss them .....nope no chance in missing that monte now! :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Dec 7 2010, 08:06 PM~19267073
> *seentalk of new pic and i was worried i would miss them .....nope no chance in missing that monte now! :thumbsup:
> *


Looked good for 2 hops, then the ball-joint nut came off and cashed the new fender and windshield, already fixed the ball-joint. :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 7 2010, 07:08 PM~19267092
> *Looked good for 2 hops, then the ball-joint nut came off and cashed the new fender and windshield, already fixed the ball-joint. :biggrin:
> *


now you can get new pics for the piece of chrome that goes around the windshield...see theres a purpose for everything... :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 7 2010, 07:15 PM~19266558
> *nice.....i see you got her working....... :thumbsup:
> *


Everytime I get it working I got to go higher. :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSide76

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 7 2010, 06:57 PM~19266394
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good fellas :thumbsup: what did it hit


----------



## ghettodreams

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lucky82

I have a 63 belair and was wondering how much it would be for a set up installed on my car. I would like to have front and back lift. Thanks


----------



## kc63drop

I GOT THE DATE FOR THE 2011 LRM KC SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Dec 11 2010, 09:29 PM~19304419
> *I GOT THE DATE FOR THE 2011 LRM KC SHOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


UH-HUH..... AND IT ISSSSSS??????


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 12 2010, 01:28 PM~19308000
> *UH-HUH..... AND IT ISSSSSS??????
> *


red and yellow?


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## KingsWood




----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Dec 14 2010, 11:25 AM~19323975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## iixxvmmii

pitbull in the trunk of that LS? :wave:


----------



## yetti

Some Caprice a-arms. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Next project. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

57 frame pics anyone? :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Frames looking super smooth. I have a very similar plan for the coil pearches on the Caddy I'm doing.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 17 2010, 11:12 PM~19357706
> *Frames looking super smooth. I have a very similar plan for the coil pearches on the Caddy I'm doing.
> *


Wanted something different on this one. I'm gonna cap off the bottom still also. :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider

i came across this and didnt know if yall still needed em... :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=141321


----------



## WSL63

:thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

Thanks Jay but its not an SS. 

What's up Ryan and Russ?


----------



## WSL63

Not much just enjoying this Indy snow....


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 17 2010, 09:47 PM~19356472
> *57 frame pics anyone? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fucking awesome! No over kill. Clean and functional. How I like it.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yetti is the man


----------



## yetti

Thanks everyone. The 4 link should be real close to done tomarrow. I'm gonna try to remember the camera. Lol


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 20 2010, 05:07 PM~19377940
> *Thanks Jay but its not an SS.
> 
> What's up Ryan and Russ?
> *


word. didnt know that...i heard its not a 70's model either...lol :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## bigbelly

:wave: MARRY X-MAS EVERYBODY, HOPE SANTA BRINGS ALL THE CAR PARTS YOU NEED, ALL I WANT FOR X-MAS IS 2 FAT CHICKS AND A BAG OF WEED :rimshot:


----------



## 1ofakindpaint




----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 6 2010, 09:13 PM~19257097
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice change for the monte


----------



## yetti

Some 57 frame pics.  








Adjustable uppers anyone? :biggrin:


----------



## yetti




----------



## yetti

Pitbull 9 inch. :biggrin: Wasnt sure what I was gonna do for uppers when I ordered it. Ended up using his Y-bone.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 30 2010, 09:05 PM~19462249
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


Whats up Bob? Hope your staying busy.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Looking smooth as hell man. Almost smoother than....


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 30 2010, 09:09 PM~19462292
> *Looking smooth as hell man. Almost smoother than....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Wait till you see the rearend. :0 It's almost done, completely smoothed out all the seams.


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## Super Ray

looks like shit ur fuckin fired :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by Super Ray_@Dec 30 2010, 11:42 PM~19464647
> *looks like shit ur fuckin fired :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :wow: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## EXTREME7175

Dam that SHIT is tight. Fn love it.!


----------



## juandik

order one of those sucker punch sally oil tanks and make the rear of the housing all smooth and perfectly round.

http://www.choppersurplus.com/np/oiltanks/cci/h-bomb.html

well that is kinda pricey,maybe they sellem raw


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Dec 31 2010, 06:23 PM~19470196
> *order one of those sucker punch sally oil tanks and make the rear of the housing all smooth and perfectly round.
> 
> http://www.choppersurplus.com/np/oiltanks/cci/h-bomb.html
> 
> well that is kinda pricey,maybe they sellem raw
> *


Gonna do something custom for sure Josh.


----------



## lb_sws_405

i was wanting to know can you get a hold a low joes 1inch port block. i have that set-up but i need a another block. let me kow whats up....


----------



## big pimpin

NJ vs. KC today at King of Kandi. Both cars putting in work. :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY

Nice vid  
Jamie what degree do you set your upper trailing arms at when you do a custom 4 link. About to refab the whole ass end of my lincoln


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 8 2011, 02:40 AM~19537659
> *NJ vs. KC today at King of Kandi.  Both cars putting in work.  :thumbsup:
> *


And coming back down. :thumbsup:

It's cool just seeing 2 cars in a clean shop going at it without all the lip smacking going down.


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 8 2011, 07:30 AM~19538521
> *And coming back down. :thumbsup:
> 
> It's cool just seeing 2 cars in a clean shop going at it without all the lip smacking going down.
> *


yes sir...white people do a good job of keepin it gangsta... :biggrin:


----------



## catdaddy

nice frame an 4 link


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## bigbelly

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSide76

Whats up fellas :wave:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jan 9 2011, 12:33 AM~19545558
> *yes sir...white people do a good job of keepin it gangsta... :biggrin:
> *


:h5:


----------



## Dino

:biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Sorry been slacking on the pics again. Lol


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 16 2011, 11:23 PM~19615902
> *Sorry been slacking on the pics again. Lol
> *


Booooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 16 2011, 09:23 PM~19615902
> *Sorry been slacking on the pics again. Lol
> *


 :rant: sorry aint cuttin it bro GET US SUM PICS :rant:


----------



## lastlaugh

Man you guys done alot of stuff down there since the last pics.


> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 16 2011, 11:23 PM~19615902
> *Sorry been slacking on the pics again. Lol
> *


----------



## Dino

:biggrin:


----------



## SouthSide76

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## yetti

What's up Tom, Brian, Kiko, Dino, and Chris?


----------



## OUTHOPU

What's not up is any new pics for me to look at. 

It's cool, I'll just wait. :wow:


----------



## slangin cardboard

:wave: how is every thing?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Jan 24 2011, 05:42 PM~19685090
> *:wave: how is every thing?
> *


Still not rich like you baller. Lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

less talk, more pics!!!!


----------



## lastlaugh

I heard candyman is coming :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## cutman

STILL NO PICS :wow:


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by lastlaugh_@Jan 24 2011, 11:23 PM~19688462
> *I heard candyman is coming :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


candyman, candyman, candyman


fuck that shit never works, must be the mirror


----------



## yetti

You all sure are demanding nowsdays. Lol


----------



## lastlaugh

Can't wait to see what he does.:dunno:


> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jan 27 2011, 05:56 PM~19715233
> *candyman, candyman, candyman
> fuck that shit never works, must be the mirror
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ZachLovely




----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 30 2011, 08:49 PM~19741122
> *
> *


 :wow: :h5: where you been eeerrrryyyyy other tuedsay night foo! :0


----------



## ZachLovely

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jan 30 2011, 11:32 PM~19741636
> *:wow:  :h5: where you been eeerrrryyyyy other tuedsay night foo! :0
> *


I work on tuesday nights now at a homies bar...on the other side of the bar for once


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 31 2011, 09:49 AM~19744973
> *I work on tuesday nights now at a homies bar...on the other side of the bar for once
> *


lol thats coo...sounds like more fun than standing around a bunch of old people all night


----------



## Purple Haze

Whats up Jamie :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lastlaugh

What's up the pics?


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 1 2011, 09:58 AM~19755185
> *Whats up Jamie  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Not Jamie. But how have you been Sean?


----------



## cutman

What do you think there Jamie?


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Feb 2 2011, 06:55 AM~19764919
> *Not Jamie.  But how have you been Sean?
> *


LOL I know your not Jamie fool.. I was just sayin whats up to Jamie..

How you been my drunkin friend :biggrin: ? You get rid of the white linc?


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 2 2011, 10:28 AM~19765841
> *LOL I know your not Jamie fool.. I was just sayin whats up to Jamie..
> 
> How you been my drunkin friend  :biggrin: ? You get rid of the white linc?
> *








I know! Been doing real good! Still got it sittin in the garage getting it ready for the summer.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Feb 2 2011, 11:32 AM~19766327
> *I know!  Been doing real good!  Still got it sittin in the garage getting it ready for the summer.
> *


Got your joke now bro.. Too early I guess lol... Hell yeah sounds good bro! Juice I hope? :biggrin:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 2 2011, 12:14 PM~19766647
> *Got your joke now bro.. Too early I guess lol... Hell yeah sounds good bro! Juice I hope? :biggrin:
> *


Are you staying busy?

Yes this is the second winter the back has been cut going to get the front done as soon as the motor is finished up. When the juice is all done gonna take it down to my shop and have one of my painters get on it.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 1 2011, 09:58 AM~19755185
> *Whats up Jamie  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Playing in the snow like everyone else. How you doing?
Billy quit bullshitting and finish the Lincoln.


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 2 2011, 09:06 PM~19770233
> *Playing in the snow like everyone else.  How you doing?
> Billy quit bullshitting and finish the Lincoln.
> *


sup jamie? :wave: u going to carl casper?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by redline_@Feb 2 2011, 08:41 PM~19771283
> *sup jamie? :wave: u going to carl casper?
> *


I still haven't fixed it from when you were here. Lol. We got a lot going on right now so I doubt it. 
Are you guys going?


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 2 2011, 10:47 PM~19771350
> *I still haven't fixed it from when you were here. Lol. We got a lot going on right now so I doubt it.
> Are you guys going?
> *


were trying to go.it should be a very good turnout....


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Feb 2 2011, 06:23 PM~19769696
> *Are you staying busy?
> 
> Yes this is the second winter the back has been cut going to get the front done as soon as the motor is finished up.  When the juice is all done gonna take it down to my shop and have one of my painters get on it.
> *


Sounds good!! Can't wait to see it this year out and rolling!

Yeah been hella busy bro.. Trying to build a new single and its kicking my ass.. Should be done by Tulsa hopefully.. Got my 62 vert and 63 still getting worked on too :uh: It's a never ending process :biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## bigbelly

:drama: I'm out of popcorn & beer


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@Feb 5 2011, 08:34 PM~19797746
> *:drama: I'm out of popcorn & beer
> *


Thats because you came over 2 my house cryin and 8n drank all my stuff foo, :biggrin:


----------



## bigbelly

:yes:


----------



## lastlaugh

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Feb 5 2011, 12:27 AM~19792362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lastlaugh

Can all your fans get some pictures already? :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by lastlaugh_@Feb 9 2011, 09:22 PM~19831557
> *Can all your fans get some pictures already? :biggrin:
> *


Uploading as we speak. But its taking it sweet ass time like always.


----------



## yetti

Here's a rag 65 frame getting ready for some love. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

64 frame is getting close. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

64 lowers with the Caprice conversion. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

A G-body frame that I did a few small things to. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

57 front suspension. :0 
























Rear trailing arms. :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider

whats crakcalackin! :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ascencionalberto87

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 9 2011, 10:58 PM~19831873
> *A G-body frame that I did a few small things to. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey jaime needsome frame work done to my regal can you help me out


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 9 2011, 09:58 PM~19831873
> *A G-body frame that I did a few small things to. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A FEW SMALL THINGS!!!!!!

Looks good


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 10 2011, 05:39 AM~19834272
> *A FEW SMALL THINGS!!!!!!
> 
> Looks good
> *


I didn't do the wrap. Just did motor mounts and chain mounts and few other pieces.


----------



## bigbelly

SHIT !!!!!! it's about time :thumbsup:


----------



## lastlaugh

I see buggin pays off :biggrin:


----------



## og069

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 9 2011, 09:01 PM~19831906
> *57 front suspension. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear trailing arms. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lastlaugh




----------



## cutman

Looking good Jamie. :0


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## kc63drop




----------



## kc63drop




----------



## kc63drop




----------



## OUTHOPU

You guys look busy, and dusty as well.

Looking real good guys.


----------



## bigbelly

Aint gonna get nothing done just standing there :biggrin:


----------



## 816ryder

THAT SHIT IS LOOKING GOOD YETTI :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams

look n good guys :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SANCHEZ

dream job :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

Thanks everyone.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Tight work. Frames look awesome!


----------



## lastlaugh

U need a janitor down there.


----------



## KC Rider

:biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Feb 16 2011, 01:20 AM~19881592
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is some reshaping planned here? I've always thought that area looks odd with a large flat plate welded there. This Monte looks like it has some serious potential to be super smooth.


----------



## lastlaugh

You gonna put a tv in the firewall :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Feb 16 2011, 01:20 AM~19881592
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 16 2011, 08:08 AM~19882753
> *Is some reshaping planned here? I've always thought that area looks odd with a large flat plate welded there. This Monte looks like it has some serious potential to be super smooth.
> *


I have all ways thought the same thing but this time we are just putting the flat plate in lol :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by lastlaugh_@Feb 16 2011, 10:36 PM~19889654
> *You gonna put a tv in the firewall  :biggrin:
> *


NOOOOOOOO LOL :biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop

i think the monte maybe a future hopper :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Feb 18 2011, 09:21 AM~19900468
> *i think the monte maybe a future hopper  :biggrin:
> *


That would be cool. You don't see a ton of the old Montes doing inches.


----------



## markx

i see lots of frame work pics, but wheres the paint jobs? i was trying to look at some of chads work im lookin 4 a painter


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Feb 18 2011, 07:21 AM~19900468
> *i think the monte maybe a future hopper  :biggrin:
> *


phone number in your sig is no good. who do i call???     :happysad:


----------



## lastlaugh

What's up guys?


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 21 2011, 03:34 PM~19924984
> *phone number in your sig is no good. who do i call???         :happysad:
> *


jamie :twak:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Feb 21 2011, 10:50 PM~19929690
> *jamie :twak:
> *


i aint got his number....


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 22 2011, 08:10 PM~19936085
> *i aint got his number....
> *


Just come by.


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 22 2011, 07:10 PM~19936085
> *i aint got his number....
> *


its posed to snow sometime this week...take your shuvel with you and make some money while your there :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: just playin homie... :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Feb 22 2011, 10:08 PM~19938029
> *its posed to snow sometime this week...take your shuvel with you and make some money while your there  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: just playin homie... :biggrin:
> *


You beat me to it :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Feb 22 2011, 10:11 PM~19938052
> *You beat me to it :biggrin:
> *


damn it  well wish you woulda said it now...i feel bad and stuff :happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Feb 22 2011, 10:08 PM~19938029
> *its posed to snow sometime this week...take your shuvel with you and make some money while your there  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: just playin homie... :biggrin:
> *


Shit , ain't no shame in my game I'm a broke lowrider , I do what it takes ... :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 23 2011, 11:29 AM~19941259
> *Shit , ain't no shame in my game I'm a broke lowrider , I do what it takes ... :biggrin:
> *


anyways you get the idea...your best bet is to stop by the shop :biggrin: no get back to work on the big green bitch!


----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by markx_@Feb 21 2011, 02:12 PM~19924412
> *i see lots of frame work pics, but wheres the paint jobs? i was trying to look at some of chads work im lookin 4 a painter
> *


if you are serious you might want to go down to the shop and talk with chad


----------



## KC Rider




----------



## KC Rider




----------



## OUTHOPU

I see some filler in the wheel well, the smoothness will be high on this one. :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Feb 23 2011, 06:45 PM~19944355
> *anyways you get the idea...your best bet is to stop by the shop :biggrin: no get back to work on the big green bitch!
> *


I have been , it just came back from Mann speed shop Monday got new glass and alarm yesterday , waiting on my new tires and a box from black magic tomorrow hopefully ...


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 24 2011, 09:41 AM~19948860
> *I see some filler in the wheel well, the smoothness will be high on this one. :wow:
> *


Belly is freshly blasted to see what was there, now we know. :biggrin:


----------



## lastlaugh

You guys puttin work in down there. Can't wait to see these rides rollin the KANSAS CITY STREETS


----------



## yetti

Danny's frame with some basecoat. :0


----------



## yetti

Chrome 9 inch. :biggrin: 
















Some 64 a-arms ready for chrome.  








64 vert frame. Look closely. :0 








































































Closer shot of uppers. Molded top and bottom. :0


----------



## yetti

Alittle 57 progress. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## lastlaugh

Is that chrome&paint I see. :thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode

God Damn

There isn't anyone in this city even close to Jamie's skills as a welder fabricator.

thats not talking shit
that is a fucking fact

I hadn't seen the 57 frame since paint, slick, fucking slick

and the 64

whatever

im going to have to do the wagon frame over now, damn it


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 25 2011, 09:47 AM~19958341
> *God Damn
> 
> There isn't anyone in this city even close to Jamie's skills as a welder fabricator.
> 
> thats not talking shit
> that is a fucking fact
> 
> I hadn't seen the 57 frame since paint,  slick, fucking slick
> 
> and the 64
> 
> whatever
> 
> im going to have to do the wagon frame over now, damn it
> *


 :wow:


----------



## bigbelly

:yes: SO TRUE!!! SOOOO TRUE!


----------



## SouthSide76

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 25 2011, 10:47 AM~19958341
> *God Damn
> 
> There isn't anyone in this city even close to Jamie's skills as a welder fabricator.
> 
> thats not talking shit
> that is a fucking fact
> 
> I hadn't seen the 57 frame since paint,  slick, fucking slick
> 
> and the 64
> 
> whatever
> 
> im going to have to do the wagon frame over now, damn it
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: ............leave the wagon alone Woody


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 25 2011, 11:47 AM~19958341
> *God Damn
> 
> There isn't any old white guys in this city even close to Jamie's skills as a welder fabricator.
> 
> thats not talking shit
> that is a fucking fact
> 
> I hadn't seen the 57 frame since paint,  slick, fucking slick
> 
> and the 64
> 
> whatever
> 
> im going to have to do the wagon frame over now, damn it
> *


 :werd: :biggrin: 

Shit is looking good Jamie. 

Woode your frame has better body work and paint than most guys do on the top side of their car, your crazy if you do anything more to it.


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 24 2011, 11:08 PM~19954827
> *Alittle 57 progress. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Feb 26 2011, 11:28 AM~19966249
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


that thing looks even better in person.... :wow: :wow: :wow: the details in the details kills everything else out there....


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 24 2011, 11:06 AM~19949456
> *I have been , it just came back from Mann speed shop Monday got new glass and alarm yesterday , waiting on my new tires and a box from black magic tomorrow hopefully ...
> *


I got the carb of the Mark IV over at Dons now!


----------



## cutman

Jamie I will get down to see you one of these days!


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

Great Job Jamie :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

Thanks everyone for the positive comments.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Feb 26 2011, 11:48 AM~19966395
> *I got the carb of the Mark IV over at Dons now!
> *


don is the shit, doesnt understand lowriders, but is a true car guy at heart.. got the lac that 7 people couldnt make run eating out of his hand in 4 days.... :cheesy:


----------



## lastlaugh

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 25 2011, 11:47 AM~19958341
> *
> im going to have to do the wagon frame over now, damn it
> *


When u throw the old one out let me know :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode

Body work?

Thats metal!!!
just a skim coat to make it perfect.

Don't worry, i don't have time to do another frame,

And I got Yetti riding his bike again, ill take pics next time


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode+Mar 1 2011, 10:50 AM~19987816-->
> 
> 
> 
> Body work?
> 
> Thats metal!!!
> just a skim coat to make it perfect.
> 
> Don't worry, i don't have time to do another frame,
> 
> And I got Yetti riding his bike again, ill take pics next time
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't implying it was bondo. I should have said metal finished. I blame your frame for turning me into an obssesed idiot about frame building now.
> 
> This post is still my favorite from your build, still makes me laugh.
> <!--QuoteBegin-D4LWoode_@Jul 7 2007, 10:49 AM~8253556
> *check out that reflection in the frame,  grape soda bitches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KC Rider

Getting a little better everyday!! :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode

I think people are finally starting to realize how much time and effort it takes to do something right...


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 9 2011, 09:01 PM~19831906
> *57[/COLOR] front suspension. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear trailing arms. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :wow:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 3 2011, 11:31 AM~20005914
> *I think people are finally starting to realize how much time and effort it takes to do something right...
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 24 2011, 08:59 PM~19954727
> *Chrome 9 inch. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some 64 a-arms ready for chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64 vert frame. Look closely. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer shot of uppers. Molded top and bottom. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ok now your just showing off :0 you do realize i will never be able to just wrap another frame the old way ***,, good lord that shit looks good son :biggrin: best in the game for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 3 2011, 09:31 AM~20005914
> *I think people are finally starting to realize how much time and effort it takes to do something right...
> *


the right way is the only way


----------



## Super Ray

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## 416impala

looks good bro. keep it up.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 3 2011, 10:31 AM~20005914
> *I think people are finally starting to realize how much time and effort it takes to do something right...
> *


Maybe a few. Lol


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 3 2011, 02:37 PM~20007507
> *ok now your just showing off :0  you do realize i will never be able to just wrap another frame the old way ***,,  good lord that shit looks good son :biggrin:  best in the game for sure :thumbsup:
> *


I still got a few more tricks up my sleeve. Thanks Jason its good to know people appreciate all the work that goes into this.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Mar 3 2011, 10:49 AM~20006032
> *:0  :wow:
> *


How's things going down south?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Mar 3 2011, 06:58 PM~20009374
> *the right way is the only way
> *


You know it Danny. 

Thanks Brock, Billy, Byron, Woody, Rob, and everyone else.


----------



## bigbelly

:nicoderm:


----------



## KC Rider

Going to do some more molding to the firewall afterall.....rear deck is also gonna get some attention and the door jambs have already been plated and looking better. Inner fenders are also going to get a little treatment. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

:0 

You guys are going to make me go all out on my dam body work too now. :burn:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 5 2011, 08:00 PM~20024297
> *I still got a few more tricks up my sleeve.  Thanks Jason its good to know people appreciate all the work that goes into this.
> *


 :0


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 8 2011, 12:40 PM~20042560
> *:0
> 
> You guys are going to make me go all out on my dam body work too now. :burn:
> *


You know RIGHT is the only way to do anything. 

What's up Tommy? The rotissorie my boy got from you is badass, very well thought out and excellent quality.


----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 8 2011, 11:40 AM~20042560
> *:0
> 
> You guys are going to make me go all out on my dam body work too now. :burn:
> *


we are gonna try and mold the top of the firewall so we dont have to use that wide ugly trim both sides should look closer to the same when finised thanks to what you said before :thumbsup: :thumbsup: first we are closing as many holes as possible on the inside of the fenders :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 8 2011, 04:16 PM~20044356
> *You know RIGHT is the only way to do anything.
> 
> What's up Tommy?  The rotissorie my boy got from you is badass, very well thought out and excellent quality.
> *


I got all of the suspension I just need you to look it over before going to chrome :biggrin:


----------



## lastlaugh

lookin good guys


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Mar 8 2011, 09:38 PM~20045979
> *we are gonna try and mold the top of the firewall so we dont have to use that wide ugly trim both sides should look closer to the same when finised  thanks to what you said before :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: first we are closing as many holes as possible on the inside of the fenders :biggrin:
> *


Good deal. That will look so much cleaner. I plan on doing very similar mods on the Caddy I'm working on. Thats if I don't fall over dead before I finish the dam frame for it.


----------



## CP

> Chrome 9 inch. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna chrome 9 inch.


----------



## yetti

> Chrome 9 inch. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna chrome 9 inch.
> 
> 
> 
> For the Duece or the Grand National? How you been doing Chris?
Click to expand...


----------



## JuicyJ

Glad to see K.C. still on da map!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 5 2011, 08:09 PM~20024338
> *How's things going down south?
> *


Same crap diff. day :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider

A few durings of the engine compartment and a few befores of the firewall


----------



## OUTHOPU

Going to look real nice in that bay when it's all done. Well worth the extra time for sure.


----------



## yetti

Should be a real nice Monte when its done. Danny doesn't mess around.


----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 13 2011, 08:23 PM~20084178
> *Going to look real nice in that bay when it's all done. Well worth the extra time for sure.
> *


thanks we just keep finding more stuff to close up lol :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 13 2011, 08:27 PM~20084221
> *Should be a real nice Monte when its done. Danny doesn't mess around.
> *


a good shop and great people working on it = great things to come :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks yetti


----------



## cutman

TOP OF THE MORNING TO YA!


----------



## thecandyman

JAIME , YOU ARE THE MAN WHEN IT COMES TO FABRICATING. MY HAT IS OFF TO YOU.

THE CANDYMAN :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard




----------



## lastlaugh

You guys got a handle on everything down there. LOL


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Mar 14 2011, 09:52 PM~20092770
> *JAIME ,  YOU ARE THE MAN WHEN IT COMES TO FABRICATING.  MY HAT IS OFF TO YOU.
> 
> THE CANDYMAN :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Fabian I have a lot of years of practice. Lol


----------



## bigbelly

:thumbsup:


----------



## KC Rider




----------



## KC Rider

Getting better..... :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Now we're talking. That's a huge improvement over the lumpy as mess of a firewall you started with.


----------



## KC Rider

few during


----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 22 2011, 07:44 PM~20155674
> *Now we're talking. That's a huge improvement over the lumpy as mess of a firewall you started with.
> *


thanks I like it alot more :biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop

WELL KING OF KANDI IS MOVING TO OUR NEW IMPROVED LOCATION IN 2 WEEKS.... WE ARE SO BUSY WE HAVE TO UPGRADE FROM 5,500 SQFT TO 19,000 SQFT WE WILL NOW BEING DOING FULL CAR AUDIO AND FULL TIME UPHOLSTERY.... :biggrin:


----------



## lo4lyf

so how do i get some info on the show in sept? like move in times, move out times, ect.


----------



## SouthSide76

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Mar 23 2011, 01:17 PM~20161030
> *WELL KING OF KANDI IS MOVING TO OUR NEW IMPROVED LOCATION IN 2 WEEKS.... WE ARE SO BUSY WE HAVE TO UPGRADE FROM 5,500 SQFT TO 19,000 SQFT WE WILL NOW BEING DOING FULL CAR AUDIO AND FULL TIME UPHOLSTERY.... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Glad to here business is well


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Mar 23 2011, 02:46 PM~20161730
> *so how do i get some info on the show in sept? like move in times, move out times, ect.
> *


It is still 6 months away but we will have all the info well before it is near. It will be an all indoor show so there won't be any worries about their cars. Gonna be a good show.


----------



## KC Rider




----------



## OUTHOPU

Might as well keep going now. A reverse swing pedal box, electric remote mounted brake booster, and relocate the harness plug to the inner fender/kick panel area and you'd have the smoothest G body firewall in the game. :0 

Don't worry you'll be thinking about that tonight as you lay down to sleep. 

That looks killer though for real and yes I know I'm a dick.:biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 23 2011, 07:22 PM~20164255
> *Might as well keep going now. A reverse swing pedal box, electric remote mounted brake booster, and relocate the harness plug to the inner fender/kick panel area and you'd have the smoothest G body firewall in the game. :0
> 
> Don't worry you'll be thinking about that tonight as you lay down to sleep.
> 
> That looks killer though for real and yes I know I'm a dick.:biggrin:
> *


thats funny I was thinking about all of the above already dam you lol :biggrin: thanks for props man :thumbsup:


----------



## KC Rider

we decided to do this as well :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 23 2011, 08:22 PM~20164255
> *Might as well keep going now. A reverse swing pedal box, electric remote mounted brake booster, and relocate the harness plug to the inner fender/kick panel area and you'd have the smoothest G body firewall in the game. :0
> 
> Don't worry you'll be thinking about that tonight as you lay down to sleep.
> 
> That looks killer though for real and yes I know I'm a dick.:biggrin:
> *


Hey Byron the bodyman Ray told me to tell you to shut up. He aint never gonna get this thing done.


----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 23 2011, 07:44 PM~20164469
> *Hey Byron the bodyman Ray told me to tell you to shut up. He aint never gonna get this thing done.
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## lo4lyf

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 23 2011, 04:46 PM~20162644
> *It is still 6 months away but we will have all the info well before it is near. It will be an all indoor show so there won't be any worries about their cars.  Gonna be a good show.
> *


6 months isnt that far. trying to get alot organised. the cars and concerts going to be in 2 separate areas?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Mar 23 2011, 08:49 PM~20164545
> *6 months isnt that far. trying to get alot organised. the cars and concerts going to be in 2 separate areas?
> *


We will let everyone know with plenty of time to spare. We got a lot going on right now with the move and all.


----------



## ascencionalberto87

Hey I got a question changing a arm on my regal heard caprice a arm are better is it true what would you recomend


> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 19 2011, 06:16 PM~20130280
> *Thanks Fabian I have a lot of years of practice. Lol
> *


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 23 2011, 09:44 PM~20164469
> *Hey Byron the bodyman Ray told me to tell you to shut up. He aint never gonna get this thing done.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by ascencionalberto87_@Mar 23 2011, 09:17 PM~20164874
> *Hey I got a question changing a arm on my regal heard caprice a arm are better is it true what would you recomend
> *


I don't use Caprice arms on g-bodies. The ball joint angle is different and you have to use g-body bars which means you gotta squeeze the caprice arm in to fit the bar. Its easier to just extend the g-body arm and it works better.


----------



## juandik

it that the reason the impala arms got removed from the blue monte when you built it originally . alway wondered , just never found out the reason


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 24 2011, 10:26 AM~20168742
> *it that the reason the impala arms got removed from the blue monte when you built it originally . alway wondered , just never found out the reason
> *


Mainly we used those arms because they were already extended and reinforced so to save time we just used them. But then the bolts that go into the cross bar at the ends kept loosening by themselves and one time even completely came out allowing that a-arm to slide back off the cross bar. hno: Maybe some locktyte could have helped but new a-arms were already planned from the jump.


----------



## jackcop

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 11 2009, 03:58 AM~14726765
> *There is a new shop opening up in Kansas City that will be doing full restorations and frame offs and taking care of all your hydraulic needs. I will be doing all the hydraulic work. Go to hi-calibercustoms .com to see my work. We will be doing custom painting work also. I will post pics as soon as we are up and running.
> Jamie
> *


hehe...interesting one


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Mar 23 2011, 08:13 PM~20164169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW!! LOOKING GOOD................. :0


----------



## KC Rider

man tonight was bad ass.... motor and trans were finished. Chrome, Paint, everything done, looks great!! plus we had one added bonus....Yancy, the engine builder, asked me if I wanted to hear it. Soon as I walked in I saw it on the Dyno and he hit the starter, absolutely badass!!!! If anyone in KC needs a motor done, Yancy's Auto in Smithville Mo is definetly the best out there. :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 24 2011, 02:12 PM~20170517
> *WOW!! LOOKING GOOD................. :0
> *


thank you


----------



## KC Rider

Here is a few pictures of it....still warm, fresh off the dyno... :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely

Damn that thing is gonna be hurtin' feelings...nice work fellas


----------



## ascencionalberto87

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 23 2011, 10:46 PM~20165150
> *I don't use Caprice arms on g-bodies. The ball joint angle is different and you have to use g-body bars which means you gotta squeeze the caprice arm in to fit the bar. Its easier to just extend the g-body arm and it works better.
> *


 OK thanks homie I Guess ill be visiting you to drop of my a arms to get the extended n reinforced :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSide76

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Mar 24 2011, 10:04 PM~20174030
> *Here is a few pictures of it....still warm, fresh off the dyno... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Motor looks good :biggrin: what did it dyno at ?


----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Mar 25 2011, 06:03 PM~20180869
> *Motor looks good  :biggrin: what did it dyno at ?
> *


I will get the sheet monday, but we tamed it way down from when I got it back from big mike. Its a 355 with a mild cam, the cool part about that dyno is the motor is broke in and everything is pre set and ready to go down the road.


----------



## KC Rider




----------



## OUTHOPU

I think OCD has become an airborne illness, Jamie has infected you with it now. :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSide76

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Mar 25 2011, 08:50 PM~20181694
> *I will get the sheet monday, but we tamed it way down from when I got it back from big mike. Its a 355 with a mild cam, the cool part about that dyno is the motor is broke in and everything is pre set and ready to go down the road.
> *


Very nice. I got a 355 in my ghouse and I love it :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

This aint no page 2 type shit.


----------



## bigbelly

:420: wuz up?


----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 26 2011, 08:49 AM~20185033
> *I think OCD has become an airborne illness, Jamie has infected you with it now. :biggrin:
> *


it has taken over but we should be ready for final paint in about 3 to 4weeks :biggrin: I seen some examples of what the paint will look like and all I can say is wow :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Mar 27 2011, 08:17 AM~20191437
> *Very nice. I got a 355 in my ghouse and I love it  :biggrin:
> *


I cant wait till we are to the point when I can start it up then I will feel like I have a car again :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Mar 23 2011, 12:17 PM~20161030
> *WELL KING OF KANDI IS MOVING TO OUR NEW IMPROVED LOCATION IN 2 WEEKS.... WE ARE SO BUSY WE HAVE TO UPGRADE FROM 5,500 SQFT TO 19,000 SQFT WE WILL NOW BEING DOING FULL CAR AUDIO AND FULL TIME UPHOLSTERY.... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Mar 24 2011, 09:04 PM~20174030
> *Here is a few pictures of it....still warm, fresh off the dyno... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice !!!


----------



## SouthSide76

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Mar 30 2011, 03:22 PM~20219918
> *I cant wait till we are to the point when I can start it up then I will feel like I have a car again :biggrin:
> *


Good things come to thoughs who wait


----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Mar 30 2011, 03:04 PM~20220318
> *Good things come to thoughs who wait
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Mar 30 2011, 02:23 PM~20219934
> *Nice !!!
> *


thanks


----------



## LowridnVegas

Wut it do Crackers? LOL


----------



## ghettodreams

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ZachLovely

jamie, you guys ever get any adex yet?


----------



## biggie23

Closer shot of uppers. Molded top and bottom. :0 
























[/quote]
those arms look sick :wow: did you plate it though the top and bottom?


----------



## yetti

> Closer shot of uppers. Molded top and bottom. :0


those arms look sick :wow: did you plate it though the top and bottom?
[/quote]
Seperate plates top and bottom for strength and looks. 

What's up everyone?


----------



## bigboylarry

> those arms look sick :wow: did you plate it though the top and bottom?


Seperate plates top and bottom for strength and looks. 

What's up everyone?
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## p-funckimpala

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> those arms look sick :wow: did you plate it though the top and bottom?


Seperate plates top and bottom for strength and looks. 

What's up everyone?
[/quote]
how much :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 31 2011, 07:07 PM~20230482
> *Wut it do Crackers? LOL
> *


What's yours do you 2 lick chump? LoL


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Apr 6 2011, 10:59 PM~20279436
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up Andrew? Are you ready to do some hopping this summer?


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 7 2011, 05:34 PM~20285119
> *What's up Andrew?  Are you ready to do some hopping this summer?
> *



Hell :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: yea... you me and matt will be taking over this shit this year....


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Apr 7 2011, 09:28 PM~20286970
> *Hell  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  yea... you me and matt will be taking over this shit this year....
> *


Should be a good time. Let me know if you are coming out this way.


----------



## LowridnVegas

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 7 2011, 04:32 PM~20285106
> *What's yours do you 2 lick chump?  LoL
> *


About 10 inches! On the first lick! Its a lay n play! :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Apr 12 2011, 06:23 PM~20322422
> *About 10 inches! On the first lick! Its a lay n play! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah it is a lay-n-play with a mean bite. LoL


----------



## yetti

Almost moved into the new shop. Will take some pics soon. Got the 57 frame rolling now also.


----------



## matdogg

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 14 2011, 06:50 PM~20341010
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


What's up Matt?


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 14 2011, 05:53 PM~20340189
> *Almost moved into the new shop. Will take some pics soon. Got the 57 frame rolling now also.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lastlaugh

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 14 2011, 05:53 PM~20340189
> *Almost moved into the new shop. Will take some pics soon. Got the 57 frame rolling now also.
> *


that frame looks great, but what did we expect from the best :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 14 2011, 03:53 PM~20340189
> *Almost moved into the new shop. Will take some pics soon. Got the 57 frame rolling now also.
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## slangin cardboard

:ninja:


----------



## KC Rider

its on :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider

before chrome :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider

rearend and other misc Items will be done soon :0


----------



## KC Rider




----------



## KC Rider

got one of these coming I figured theres gonna be alot of rearend chroming going on :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider

on the back roads and found this $6500 firm 49k


----------



## iixxvmmii

where's the new shop? Or is that top secret for now? Either way it'll prob look ba :thumbsup:


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Apr 24 2011, 08:18 PM~20410793
> *where's the new shop? Or is that top secret for now? Either way it'll prob look ba  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 LOL


----------



## slangin cardboard

It's going to be in the bat cave in gothem city. :0


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Apr 24 2011, 07:18 PM~20410793
> *where's the new shop? Or is that top secret for now? Either way it'll prob look ba  :thumbsup:
> *


Southwest Blvd.


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Apr 24 2011, 08:35 PM~20412054
> *It's going to be in the bat cave in gothem city. :0
> *


 :shhh: :shhh: :shhh:


----------



## Bigg Monster

TTT


----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 25 2011, 03:34 PM~20416883
> *Southwest Blvd.
> *


come on man lets get going :biggrin: post some of the top secret shit lol


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Apr 27 2011, 07:39 PM~20435368
> *come on man lets get going  :biggrin: post some of the top secret shit lol
> *


x2


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Apr 24 2011, 09:35 PM~20412054
> *It's going to be in the bat cave in gothem city. :0
> *


About ready for the wagon Mr. Johnson. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Apr 27 2011, 08:39 PM~20435368
> *come on man lets get going  :biggrin: post some of the top secret shit lol
> *


You know there aint no top secret shit in KC.. :0


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 2 2011, 07:21 PM~20470565
> *About ready for the wagon Mr. Johnson. :biggrin:
> *


 :shhh: It's top secret.


----------



## iixxvmmii

did you buy out lona's? LOL


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@May 6 2011, 03:04 PM~20498847
> *did you buy out lona's? LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowridnVegas

BOW CHICKA WOW WOW! :h5:


----------



## DEWEY

:wave:


----------



## 816rider

TTT for some down ass dudes...with some down ass rides...with some down ass skills... :wow:


----------



## lastlaugh

New location looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## KC Rider

got the first batch of chrome back today :biggrin: just waiting on the rearend and some nuts and bolts :cheesy:


----------



## KC Rider

HERE ARE SOME PICTURES OF THE FIRST BATCH... :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider

THE BEFORES.....


----------



## KC Rider

IT ALL SHOULD GO GOOD TOGETHER... :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider

got to get back on the body just needs a week or so :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider




----------



## KC Rider

and I am not that interested really :wow: somebody should buy it and put me out of my misery :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider

frames ready for you to lol :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider

jamie I just ran across these pics it was fun thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@May 13 2011, 10:44 PM~20549884
> *jamie I just ran across these pics it was fun thanks :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How about those KC STREET STYLE cars in the background? Thats KCIR dragstrip? 2007?


----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@May 13 2011, 10:54 PM~20549939
> *How about those KC STREET STYLE cars in the background? Thats KCIR dragstrip? 2007?
> *


 :thumbsup: Your right!! good times...


----------



## p-funckimpala




----------



## KC Rider

:biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@May 13 2011, 09:49 PM~20549525
> *frames ready for you to lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Nice frame..


----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@May 18 2011, 12:44 PM~20579046
> *:wow:  Nice frame..
> *


thanks


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@May 18 2011, 01:44 PM~20579046
> *:wow:  Nice frame..
> *


Its a Caranto,Pitbull frame. I just smoothed it out.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@May 13 2011, 11:44 PM~20549884
> *jamie I just ran across these pics it was fun thanks :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah that car was way ahead of its time. Had a lot of fun hopping that one.


----------



## KC Rider

the body on the monte looks real nice we are very very close hurry up ray :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 22 2011, 08:18 AM~20603376
> *Its a Caranto,Pitbull frame. I just smoothed it out.
> *


  :thumbsup: Looks good yetti


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@May 26 2011, 03:16 PM~20634572
> *  :thumbsup: Looks good yetti
> *


Thanks man. I'm sure I will see you guys soon.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@May 13 2011, 10:40 PM~20549463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: niiicccceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.........


----------



## iixxvmmii

Hope you don't mind me posting this in here Jamie.. just tryin to get a word out about it! 
Sellin the bucket... trade for a elcamino or chevy truck..  
nice frame btw.. but im sure you already know that! :biggrin: 

84 Cutty 4 sale 2400 obo


----------



## LowridnVegas

To the top my Ninja's!:ninja:


----------



## bigbelly

:wave:


----------



## ghettodreams

:wave:


----------



## slangin cardboard

:420:


----------



## yetti

slangin cardboard said:


> :420:


What's up Mr. Johnson?


Been real busy just never take any pics anymore. Lol


----------



## slangin cardboard

Me 2 Just got 2 get catdaddy 2 get in the mood 2 help me out,got the 30's n cokers mounted will send a pic.


----------



## ghettodreams

slangin cardboard said:


> Me 2 Just got 2 get catdaddy 2 get in the mood 2 help me out,got the 30's n cokers mounted will send a pic.


well JJ where are the pics at foo!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

ghettodreams said:


> well JJ where are the pics at foo!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


You should have one, Unless y'all was to bent and erased it lol.


----------



## moneytalks63

is the kc show still goin on .....does anyone know ?


----------



## LowridnVegas

:dunno:


----------



## kc63drop

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowridnVegas

:run:I got them moves like Jagger!


----------



## LowridnVegas

Did anyone get pics of the Lac hoppin at West West Show?


----------



## SHORTDOG 62

It was good talking to ya again Jamie, glad you and the crew made it out to STL.


----------



## yetti

SHORTDOG 62 said:


> It was good talking to ya again Jamie, glad you and the crew made it out to STL.


 It was good to see you again Chuck.


----------



## slangin cardboard

TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What's the word son lol


----------



## yetti

Pinky Bitches said:


> What's the word son lol


 Still haven't had time to mess with it. LoL


----------



## catdaddy

Whats the word jamie?


----------



## yetti

Alittle 57 progress. We aint going anywhere.


----------



## WSL63

It's about time...


----------



## yetti

WSL63 said:


> It's about time...


 Like you can talk. LoL


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yetti said:


> Alittle 57 progress. We aint going anywhere.


 Hell yeah


----------



## yetti

Should be getting some bodywork real soon.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Good to see the 57 making progress. It would be better with pics from a real camera thought.:rimshot::biggrin:


----------



## yetti

OUTHOPU said:


> Good to see the 57 making progress. It would be better with pics from a real camera thought.:rimshot::biggrin:


 That would require me remembering to bring the camera and then I would have to upload them. Lol. The phone is a lot easier and there isn't anything to see anyways.


----------



## yetti

A-arms for the rag 64.


----------



## yetti

A-arms for a 63 hardtop.


----------



## kc63drop

got the paint booth fired up going to be a long weekend....lets lay some kandi


----------



## baggedout81

Need truck pics


----------



## lastlaugh

WHAT UP FELLAZ JUST WANTED TO THANK KING OF KANDY SHOP FOR KEEPING IT REAL. BUILDING REAL CARS ISN'T EASY:dunno:


----------



## Rony420

Whats the # to the shop o just need coil set in and ball joint tightened?


----------



## ghettodreams

:wave:


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## kc63drop




----------



## Pinky Bitches

Looking real good


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## dlinehustler

kc63drop said:


> View attachment 659454


:thumbsup: See y'all this weekend!!!!


----------

